# 

## Gajka

Wszyscy je macie? 
Może ktoś wybudował dom bez tego malutkiego pomieszczenia?

----------


## Jezier

Bez się nie da. Jest taki wymóg w prawie budowlanym.

----------


## *marta*

jest taki wymóg??? ja mam projekt bez wiatrołapu...

----------


## Frankai

Rzeczywiście jest taki wymóg. Jeżeli nie ma, to nie powinno być wydane pozwolenie na budowę.

Ja myślę o drzwiach rozsuwanych do wiatrołapu. W ten sposób z wyjątkiem zimy ominie mnie wahlowanie zbędnymi drzwiami.

----------


## Jezier

Prawo budowlane mówi:
§ 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Jezier dnia 2002-11-20 15:00 ]</font>

----------


## ryniu

Gajka, wyobrażasz sobie brak takiej śluzy w domu? Każde otwarcie drzwi powoduje potworny nadmuch zimnego powietrza do wnętrza domu, o śniegu w zimie nie wspominając. Od biedy może być zamknięty ganek ale coś być musi! Bezwzględnie!

----------


## Roma

Znajomi nie mają wiatrołapu ( jest w planach na przyszłość ) i jest to coś okropnego. Bezpośrednio z dworu wchodzisz do salonu. Bardzo uciążliwe.

----------


## finiszant

Wiatrołap się przydaje BARDZO (ochrania przed zimnem, stanowi miejsce na choćby ułożenie butów gdy nie ma garderoby, funkcjonalnie jest wręcz konieczny) - nieależnie od tego czy istnieje czy nie jakiś durny paragraf coś o nim mówiący. Budując dom ma się na ogół dużo ważniejszych spraw niż zaprzątanie sobie głowy tego typu paragrafami, choć (z dużym zdziwieniem) obserwuję na Forum ludzi, którzy za paragrafy "dali by sie pokroić". Warto być w zgodzie z litera prawa, ale gdzieś jest przecież granica absurdu!!!
Finiszant

----------


## Gajka

Ha, prawo budowlane tak nakazuje, no tego nie wiedziałam.
Oczywiście, że mam wiatrołapek w naszym projekcie, ale tak mi
marzy bez. Ciekawa byłam, jak Wy rozwiązujecie tę kwestię.

Ja równiez myslałam o drzwiach rozsuwanych. Zamykanych tylko w zimne dni. Czy jednak koszt takich sciano-drzwi nie będzie większy od wybudowania scian działowych?
Roma, z wejścia do salonu, poprzez hol oczywiście, dlaczego be?

----------


## *marta*

Z przykrością w takim razie od kilku minut "wprowadzam" zmianę w moim projekcie (jeszcze nie złożyłam wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę). Da się "wcisnąć" wiatrołap 1,6m x 1,7 (czy nie za mały?)

Czy muszę robić adaptację projektu, czy wystarczy, że jest tam hall właściwie oddzielony od wszystkich pomieszczeń drzwiami (w hallu są schody). Będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

Marta

----------


## szukam

> On 2002-11-20 15:21, finiszant wrote:
> Wiatrołap się przydaje BARDZO (ochrania przed zimnem, stanowi miejsce na choćby ułożenie butów



O, buty - zimne,wręcz lodowate wkłada sie na nogi. Niezbyt
przyjemne uczucie. Wierzchnie okrycia rownież są zimne. Brrrrrr..
Przecież te pomieszczenia są najczęściej nie ogrzewane i małe.
Ja wiem, że zatrzymują zimne powietrze, ale nie lubię tych
klitek zwanych wiatrołapem.
pozdrawiam.
Sylwia

----------


## Frankai

Szukam (Sylwia) - ja robię tam podłogówkę i poprosiłem projektanta o +15 stopni tam (w domu +20). W ten sposób nie będzie za ciepło, a przede wszystkim ciepłe będą buty stojące na podłodze  :Biggrin:

----------


## beatrix

Nie postawiłam ścianek wiatrołapowych, bo mi się nie podobały.
Myślałam, że ganek (był w projekcie)rozwiąże problem, ale nie, zimą wiało, och, wiało. Zabudowaliśmy część ganeczku luksferami, i ładnie, i jasno, no i jestem zadowolona. Ale bez wiatrołapu, bez ganku - nie. Zimno jest przecież przez pół roku.

----------


## Luna_tyk

Wiatrołap jest zbędny - w Kaliforni np., w Grecji też.
Celowo zrobiłem wiatrołap duży (ok 2,8x2,3). Pięknie weszła tam szafa zabudowana na całej jego długości, krzesła, by sobie wygodnie usiąść. I grzejniczek 300x600, by nadmiernie zimno nie było. To działa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## finiszant

Wiatrołap nie może być klitką (ani ciemną ani zimną - często montuje się podłogówkę w wiatrołapie - rozwiązanie sprawdzone i naprawdę świetne!). Za wąski z wciśniętą szafą "w ścianie" jest rzeczywiście paskudny i niefunkcjonalny. Wiadomo, każdy oszczędza na powierzchni domu, ale te ok 4 m2 warto na niego poświęcić, i choć jest to tylko komunikacja to na pewno nie jest to przestrzeń stracona! Często widzę projekty z paradnym hollem, do którego należy "przecisnąć się" przez gardło wiatrołapu. Murator pisał wiele razy o tym, że każdy dom w miarę swojej powierzchni musi zachować proporcje. I jeszcze jedno rozwiązanie sprawdzające się - to przylegająca do wiatrołapu choćby minimalna garderoba.
Oczywiście jak zawsze nie ma rozwiązań uniwersalnych.
pozdrawiam
Finiszant

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: finiszant dnia 2002-11-20 15:53 ]</font>

----------


## Gajka

> On 2002-11-20 15:51, finiszant wrote:
>  Często widzę projekty z paradnym hollem, do którego należy "przecisnąć się" przez gardło wiatrołapu.



Oj tak, słuszna uwaga  :Smile:  Ja nawet miałam okazję przechodzić
przez cos takiego w nowo wybudowanym "pałacu" znajomych.
Koszmar i  ubierałam zimny płaszcz  :Evil: 
Nie było tam ciepło, oj nie.
Podobaja mi sie Wasze sugestie. Skorzystam  :Smile:

----------


## Alanta

Poza tym wiatrołap to taka śluza do przyjmowania gości, których nie chcemy wpuścić na salony, np inkasentów czy listonosza. Po co mają nam zaglądać do środka  :Smile:

----------


## am

No to ciekawe, bo ja mam projekt bez wiatrołapu i dostałem bez problemu pozwolenie na budowę. Widziałem, też kilka innych takich domów w budowie. 

Prawdę mówiąc uważam to za niedoróbke mojego projektu, ale buduje z mocnym postanowieniem nie wprowadzania zmian (na razie się sprawdza  :Smile: ) Planuje ewentualny przeszklony ganek w przyszłości jak się nie da przeżyć. 
Zaintrygowaliście mnie tymi przepisami o wiatrołapie.

----------


## zbyszekP

Właśnie parę dni temu, podczas planowania następnych etapów budowy, zastanawialiśmy się nad tym czy wiatrołap jest nam naprawdę potrzebny. A tu proszę okazuje się, że ma on tyle zalet.

----------


## Gajka

Niesamowite  :Smile: 
Tak ładnie opisaliscie  wiatrołapki, az wyobrażam je sobie jako  niezastapione  pomieszczenie przytulno-ciepłe  :tongue: 
pozdrówki

----------


## Wowka

Wiatrołap - KONIECZNIE.  Same zalety o których pisali poprzednicy więc nie będę się powtarzał. Wad nie widzę. Chyba, że ktoś za wadę uzna stratę (wg mnie wcale to stratą nie jest)kilku m2 powierzchni. O wiatrołapie należy myśleć już podczas projektowania budynku. Potem trzeba iść na kompromis i ratować się jakimiś półśrodkami za jakie uważam np. szklane dobudówki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## pitbull

Wiatrołap - 3xYES.

----------


## ckwadrat

Dołączę się do chóru. Osczędzanie na wiatrołapie nie ma sensu. Jak na raz wchodzi większa liczba osób, choćby już 2-3 to okazuje się, że i 5 m2 wcale nie będzie za dużo. U nas w projekcie jest wiatrołap 2,1 m2 ale po wybudowaniu ścian okazało się, że to na pewno za mało. Wykroiliśmy zatem jeszcze ok. metra kosztem pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Nadal mało ;(.

----------


## Majka

U nas wiatrołap jest niezbędny. Mamy w  nim miejsce na powieszenie płaszczy i kurtek, szafkę na buty. Ogrzewany jest grzejnikiem, pod płytkami el. mata /ma suszyc buty/. Chroni przed zimnem i wnoszeniem błota, "wyhamowuje" dzieci pędzące do ogrodu i z powrotem do domu. Niech żyje wiatrołap!  :tongue:

----------


## Frankai

Majka - w Twoim wypadku mogłabyś napisać "Niech żyje Dzieciołap"  :Lol:

----------


## Majka

:tongue:

----------


## kgadzina

Wiatrołap - po raz kolejny TAK. My w naszym "wiatrołapku" (2,70 x 1,20 m) ostatnio wymieniliśmy drzwi prowadzące do przdpokoju. Bo:
1. Drzwi zewnętrzne mają szybę, ale to trochę za mało żeby doświetlić pomieszczenie, które jest szersze niż dłuższe więc pełne drzwi do przedpokoju zastąpiliśmy takimi z dużą szybą. Swiatło wpada więc także od wewnatrz mieszkania i jest wyraźnie jaśniej.
2. Teraz w chłodnym okresie gdy oboje drzwi do wiatrołapu (oba, obie pary? jak to sformułować?) muszą być stale zamknięte, przez szybę przynajmniej widać czy ktoś wchodzi z zewnątrz, albo czy lampa nad wejściem na zewnątrz jest zapalona czy zgaszona.

Wniosek taki: Choć wydaje się, że człowiek wszystko co dotyczy domu już skalkulował i przemyślał (no bo w końcu mieszkamy już 5 miesięcy) to i tak w użytkowaniu wychodzą różne niespodzianki. Dobrze jeżeli nie łączą się ze zbyt wielkimi kosztami, bo zaraz po zamieszkaniu kiesa najczęściej nie jest pełna .......

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: kgadzina dnia 2002-11-21 14:36 ]</font>

----------


## Wowka

Acha! Jeszcze w uzupełnieniu mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi. Jeśli już ktoś zdecydował się na odkurzacz centralny, to warto ze względu na wnoszone na obuwiu zanieczyszczenia w wiatrołapie zainstalować szufelkę. Tak nam poradził instalator i chyba miał rację. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gajka

Qrcze, aż tutaj ten wątek się znalazł?!

Instalacja szufelki, nie bardzo wiem o czym mowa  :tongue: 

Miałam ochotę na pozbycie się wiatrołapu, a dzięki Waszym
odpowiedziom powiększę z 3 na 4m2  :tongue: 

Czyż to Forum nie jest cudownym miejscem?!   :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

Gajka - instalacja odkurzacza centralnego może mieć gniazda do których podłączasz wąż lub szufelki do których podmiatasz śmieci do wessania. Typowo szufelki instaluje się w kuchni.

Pomysł z szufelką godny uwagi!

----------


## Gajka

Rozumiem  :Smile: 

Czy dużo jest chętnych na te centralne odkurzacze?
Chyba to kosztowna zabawka  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

Gajka - ja kiedyś uważałem to za fanaberię. Teraz zacząłem o tym myśleć. Pono z odpowiednim osprzętem można "wynosić" nim popiół z kominka. Były podawane ceny. O ile dobrze pamiętam to minimalne ok. 1000zł.

----------


## Gajka

Poważnie? Niektóre zwykłe (może niezwykłe :tongue:  ) odkurzacze są droższe!
Może ten temat był juz tu poruszany tylko trzeba poszperać?

Zaintrygowało mnie to!

----------


## tomono

WIATROŁAP... zgodnie z obowiązującym "Rozporządzeniem o war. techn. jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie Dz.U.Nr 75 poz.690" wiatrołap to konieczność!!! pozdrawiam Tomono
P.s. Jest coś takiego jak "kurtyna powietrzna" stosowana w obiektach użytkowych np.: sklepy, kawiarnie, kina etc., zastosowanie której eliminuje wiatrołap.

----------


## tomono

WIATROŁAP... zgodnie z obowiązującym "Rozporządzeniem o war. techn. jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie Dz.U.Nr 75 poz.690" wiatrołap to konieczność!!! pozdrawiam Tomono
P.s. Jest coś takiego jak "kurtyna powietrzna" stosowana w obiektach użytkowych np.: sklepy, kawiarnie, kina etc., zastosowanie której eliminuje wiatrołap.

----------


## mrtn

Przeszukałem archiwum i nie widziałem, by ktokolwiek poruszał ten wątek. 
Nieszczęsny wiatrołap. Od lat tłumaczy się nam, że jest to pomieszczenie niezbędne w POLSKICH warnkach - gdzie śnieg, deszcz i huragany szaleją.

Tą "prawdę jedyną" powtarza się potem studentom budownictwa i architektury, a projekt bez wiatrołapu od ręki idzie do poprawki.

Stoje przed koniecznością zaprojektowania łasego domu i przychodzi mi tylko jedno do głowy "Po jaką cholerę ?". Zamiast wchdozić do do dużego przestronego pomieszczenia, w którym swobodnie można oddchać i zachwycać się wielkością domu sami pakujemy się w 3-4 metrowe klitki w których trudno się poruszyć. 

Odejdę triochę od tematu i wspomnę  jeszcze, że czesto wochodzi się z wiatrołapu do ciemnego holu ! (to dopiero głupota !!).

Chętnie posłucham opini ludzi, którzy swiadomie zrezygnowali z wiatrołpau (często po prostu nie budując drugiej ściaankiz drzwami). Czy na prawdę tak bardzo wieje wiatr i czesto śnieg zanosi się do domu ?

A może w czasie snieżycy (3-4 dni w roku ! - mieszkam we Wrocławiu). Wchodzić przez garaż ?.

Poszukałem projektów z terenów od Polski zimniejszych, ale nie polskich np.: Kanada i co ?? 
http://www.globalhouseplans.com/cgi-...untry=canadian

Nic ! - wiatrołap to rzadkość - chyba, że na dalekiej północy - ale i wtedy stanowi oddzielne, wygodne pomieszczenie w którym cztery osoby mogą się swobodnie rozebrać.

Czekam na opinie innych uzytkowników? 
Na razie wiem jedno - na pewno trzeba przewidziec miejsce (wnękę ?) na szafę, buty i miejsce gdzie można usiąć.

----------


## siewonka

Przez jakiś czas mieszkałam w domu bez wiatrołapu i naprawdę było zimno koło drzwi wejściowych było to mało przyjemne. Jeśli chodzi o wejście od razu do salonu to wyobraź sobie że wchodzisz np z mokrymi butami jesienią do domu nawet jesli je zmienisz po wejściu to i tak masz już slady przy drzwiach jeśli wejdzie kilku domowników no to robi się niezły bałagan. I właściwie o ile do wiatrołapiu nie musisz od razu lecieć ze szmatą żeby to powycierać to siedząc w salonie nie wyobrażam sobie niepowycierania podłogi. No i weż pod uwagę że np. zeszłej zimy mrozy dochodziły do -20 stopni osobiście odradzałabym brak wiatrołapu. Straty ciepla też podejrzewam że sa dość znaczne. Ale oczywiście to ma być twój dom i to ty się masz w nim dobrze czuć więc jeśli takie rozwiązanie  ci odpowiada to buduj bez wiatrołapu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wowka

A kto powiedział, ze wiatrołap ma mieć 3 czy też 4 m2?
U mnie jest to pomieszczenie ok 12m2 służące jednocześnie za garderobę na ubranie wierzchnie. Można tam swobodnie zdjąc płaszcz, zmienić obuwie, a nawet usiąśc i porozmawiać.
Z tego wiatrołapu przechodzi się dwuskrzydłowymi przeszklonymi drzwiami do holu. Hol jest całkiem przyzwoicie oświetlony światłem dziennym wpadającym przez 2 okna (doświetlające zwłaszcza schody na poddasze oraz okna w salonie i jadalni (te pomieszczenia + kuchnia tworza jedna bezdrzwiową  otwartą całość)

Oczywiście nie każdemu odpowiada taka koncepcja otwartych przestrzeni. Nie każdy także chciałby poswięcić "tyle" metrów na wiatrołap.
Swój post piszę tylko po to by zasygnalizować, że pobyt w wiatrołapie nie musi budzic klaustrofobii.

----------


## mrtn

Słucham twoich uwag i poniekąd sa słuszne, ale zakładam, że wejście do 
nie odbywa się bezpośrednio do salony, a przez "strefę ochronną" - czyli - kafle na podłodze. A aporopo's wiatru w domu - czy to nie kwestia uszczelnienia drzwi - wiem, że kiedyś praktycznie nie było to możliwe, ale w dzisijeszych czasach ??.


myślę o bardziej o czymś takim

Przestrzeń, wygoda i przstrzeń - Mam niewielkie mieszkanie, (<50m2), w którym wchodzi się praktycznie od razy do dużego pokoju (26m) i wrazenie jest takie, że wszyscy się dziwią jakie to jest wielkie !? a i nam mieszka się wygodniej i jest czym oddychac  :Smile: .

Bedę miał dom marzeń, a mam miec gorzej niż w mieszkaniu !?

----------


## mrtn

Wowka: ten szkic dotyczy poprzedniego postu - Twój zgadza się dokładnie z moją opinią - jezeli już robić wiatrołap to jako sensowne pomieszczenie w którym cała rodzina się rozbierze lub ubierze i jescze się kawałek psa zmieści, buty wyschną a płaszcze ociekną. 

Natomiast jezeli bede miał wejście róznież przez garaż - to tam mogę sobie poprowadzić awaryjną "brudną" ściezkę, a na codzień gości i siebie witać otwrtą przestrzenią  :Smile: .

P.S. Czekam na więcej uwag  :Smile:

----------


## Wowka

Latem, wiosna i jesienią OK ale zima to przydałyby sie jednak drzwi oddzielające wiatrołap od salonu. W momencie otwarcia drzwi wejściowych następuje gwałtowna wymiana powietrza ciepłego na zimne. 

Czy zdarzyło sie Tobie kiedykolwiek otworzyć podczas upalnego dnia szyberdach w samochodzie? I jakie było odczucie? Przyjemny chłodek no nie   :big tongue:   nawet podczas postoju.
Przemyśl to jeszcze raz. Niemniej decyzja nalezy tylko do Ciebie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## finiszant

jesienią ub. roku była dyskusja pt - wiatrołapy - czy są aż tak niezbędne w forum PROJEKTY, o ile pamiętam nie zostały tam potępione - wręcz przeciwnie
Finiszant

----------


## Wowka

> ........."Po jaką cholerę ?". Zamiast wchdozić do do dużego przestronego pomieszczenia, w którym swobodnie można oddchać i zachwycać się wielkością domu sami pakujemy się w 3-4 metrowe klitki w których trudno się poruszyć.   .................


Dodam do tej części Twojego postu tylko jeden argument za wiatrołapem. 
Do twojego domu będą przychodzić nie tylko zaproszeni i mile oczekiwani goście ale także i listonosze, kurierzy, inkasenci oraz wiele innych osób którzy (w niczym nie uchybiając ich godności) nie muszą już od progu - i tu ponownie cytat z Twojej wypowiedzi  zachwycać się wielkością domu  i aktywnie uczestniczyć w życiu rodziny.

----------


## magmi

Moi rodzice rok temu wprowadzili się do nowego domu z bardzo porządnymi drzwiami wejściowymi, natomiast bez wiatrołapu. 
Po pierwszym zimowym miesiącu w trybie pilnym zabudowali wnękę przy wejściu do domu - na wiatrołap. 
Ponieważ miałam okazję porównać komfort cieplny w tym samym domu bez wiatrołapu i z wiatrołapem, moge stwierdzić, że taka śluza powietrzna jest jednak bardzo dobrą rzeczą w zimnych porach roku.

----------


## am00

Wiatrołap nie powinien być duży, bo przestaje pełnić swoje zadanie śluzy. Przy każdym otwarciu drzwi ilość ciepłego powietrza równa objętości wiatrołapu ucieka z domu. Zimowe wejscie przez garaż to popularne rozwiązanie. Wiatrołap może też być demontowany i zakładany tylko na zimę (np. w formie kotary). Najlepiej gdy jest przeźroczysty. Warto zwrócić uwagę, żeby drzwi wejściowe nie były od zachodu. Bo jest to w naszych warunkach zwykle strona nawietrzna.

----------


## Alanta

Wiatrołap jest potrzebny nie tylko zimą, ale też chroni przed przeciagami. Jeśli za wiatrołapem jest pomieszczenie otwarte (bez scian) i otworzy się jednocześnie drzwi wejściowe, drzwi wiatrołapu i okno lub drzwi tarasowe - nie ma siły, żeby któreś nie trzasnęły w przeciągu...

----------


## siewonka

Pomysł z przeszklonym wiatrołapem jest niezły tylko przy dwójce dzieci chyba musiałabym no stop czyścić szyby ale coś takiego ma znajomy i naprawdę nieżle to wygląda. Latem ma te przeszklone drzwi otwarte tak że praktycznie wogóle ich nie widać. 
Jeśli chodzi o to że właścnie tak miałeś w bloku i było super no to przecież w bloku od razu z dworu nie wchodziłeś do mieszkania i takie rozwiązanie mogło się sprawdzić ale w domu ...

----------


## mrtn

Wracam do watku który kiedyś zacząłem z nowymi przemyśleniami.  :Smile: 

Kiedy zastanawiam się nad jakimś elementem domu staram się odnaleźć jego historę - genezę powstania - poznać czynniki które wpłyneły na taki, a nie nie inny sposób budowania w Polsce. Uwarunkowania sa rózne - klimatyczne, historyczne, związane z wierzeniami  :Smile: .

I tu muszę przyznać rację zwolennikom wiatrołapów, ale tylko częściową - w starych domach zawsze było pomieszczenie - które "wyłapywało wiatr" -sień, ganek. Z tych najbardziej przypada do mojego gustu zaknięty ganek - oświetlony w miarę wygodny. wysunięty po za bryłe domu.

Notmiast z usłyszanym wcześniej sformułowaniem, że wiatrołpa powinnien byc mały się nie zgodzę - ciemne małe pomiesczzenie - przecież w takim nawet nie przyjmiemy wyżej wpomnianego listonosza, bo nie bedzie miesjca. Jezeli już zgodze się na wiatrołap to niech bedzie tam miejsce, gdzie można siąść i sciągnąc buty, powiesić mokry płaszcz - jezeli ma byc to klika 1-2m2 to dziękuję "wole "dyskomfort termiczny".

Natomiast dzięki wam czuję się przekonany do pomieszczenia  "wejściowego" (nazwa "wiatrołap" źle mi się kojarzy). I myślę, że będzie spełniało kilka zasad, które sobie wyznaczyłem  :Smile: :
- Doświetlone oddzielnym oknem, 
- Z małą ławeczką na której mogą równoczęsnie przysiąść min. 2 osoby.
- Ze stoliczkiem lub chociaż minipółeczką na której podpisze rachunek.
- Z szafa wnękową na ubrania wierzchnie na tyle przestronną by dało sie tam również "przesuszyc płaszcz" (chociaz lepiej robić to na zwykłym wieszaku).
- szafką na buty 
- Z drzwiami do pomieszczenia gospodarczego, lub spiżarki 

uff. - albo taki albo wcale - oczywiście każdy może budować jak chce, ale małe klaustrofobiczne wiatrołapki pozostaną moim wrogiem i już  :Smile: 

P.S. Po za tym jestem przekonany, że mały wiatrołap nie spełnia czesto swoich funkcji - ze wzgledu na ciasnotę zdarza sie, że sa otwarte dwie pary drzwi, dzieciaki pastują buty na dywanie, albo na dworze, a z mokrym płaszczem biegnę przez hall do łazienki lub suszarni  :Smile: .

----------


## gaga2

mrtn - ja też uważam, że małe wiatrołapy są nieprzyjemne, ciasne, ciemne i jako takie - mało użyteczne (poza spełnieniem funkcji śluzy powietrznej).
Stąd mój wiatrołap ma 7, 5 m2, dwa okienka, dość dużo miejsca żeby postawić laweczkę i otwartą szafkę na buty; w takim wiatrołapie goście mogą spokojnie się ubierać do wyjścia - po np. imprezie rodzinnej, bez wchodzenia sobie na głowę; Jest to też takie miejsce gdzie się odkłada mokre okrycia, zabłocone gumiaki itp. Pomiędzy wiartołapem a holem mam zamiar dać drzwi antywłamaniowe (do samego domu mają być ozdobne drewniane). Całą sprawę długo dyskutowaliśmy - uważamy że dla wygody korzystania z domu duży wiatrołap jest konieczny. Wszystko to ma jednak pewne "ale" - każdy m2 domu kosztuje, i budowa większego wiatrołapu odbywa się kosztem innych pomieszczeń - przy założeniu takiej samej kasy na wybudowanie domu. Czyli coś za coś. U nas sypialnie są na poziomie minimum 11 - 12 m2.
Pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## AgnesK

Mrtn, uważam, że w domku nie ma potrzeby markowania powierzchni. Takie chwyty konieczne są właśnie w ciasnych, blokowych mieszkaniach. Jestem zdecydowanie za wiatrołapem, ale nie takim klaustrofonicznym 2,5-metrowym (jakie spotyka się w wielu projektach gotowych), lecz co najmniej cztero-, pięciometrowym, max. sześciometrowym. W moim projekcie wiatrołap ma 4,1 m2. Z niego wchodzi się do holu o powierzchni 9m2. Mnie osobiście to zadowala. Bardzo podoba mi się rozwiązanie Gagi.

----------


## mrtn

Już sobie "wrysowuję" w projekt nowy 4-5 m wiatrołap - dzisiaj jeszcze przy piwku omówię to ze swoim architektem  :Smile: .

Przekonaliście mnie do solidnego pomieszczenia  :Smile: . 

Wracając jescze do potrzeby "markowania" powierzchni - to w domku niestety trzeba to czesto robić i dbać o to (przeparszam za wyrażenie) jak cholera - bo potem widzę domy po 250m2 gdzie z waitrołpau wchodzimy do nieoświtlonego holu, a z niego rozhodzimy się po pokojach i wogóle jakoś tak dziwnie i ciasno  ::-(: . Ja sobie wyobrażam mój duży i wygodny "wiatrołap" i z niego drzwi do otwartej przestrzeni pokoju dziennego.

Kto tego nie widział w praktyce, albo nie mieszkał w takim miejscu nie zrozumie i nie będzie wiedział o co chodzi - odgrodzi pokój dzienny, kuchnię i jadalnię, porobi korytarzyki tworząc złudne wrażenie przytulności a potem nie spotka swoich dzieci przez kilka dni  :Smile: . Dom jednoridzinny - jak sama nazwa wskazuje słuzy do mieszkania rodziny a nie obcych sobie ludzi.

*Dziękuję wszytkim za Pomoc* - jak widać, może zdarzyć się na forum, że ktoś zamiast trzymać się uparcie swojej mysli da się przekonać argumentom - i ja się dałem  :Smile:  - co prawda jescze na etapie projektu ale jednak wiatrołap awansował z 0 do 5 m2  :Smile: , a w sypailniach dzieci chcę mieć szafy wnękowe na całą ścianę, więc nawet 11-12 m2 zapewni przestronnośc  :Smile: .

----------


## mrtn

Przepraszam za błędy - przeczytałem teraz i się załamałem  ::-(: . Piszę w pracy więc muszę uważać i szybciuteńko pisać, ale obiecuję, że się poprawię (uwierzcie naprawdę znam j. polski).  :oops:

----------


## AgnesK

Mrtn, święta Inkwizycja Ortograficzna Forum na pewno Ci wybaczy  :Wink2:  .
A masz rację z tą siecią korytarzy. Ja miałam na myśli dom dobrze zaprojektowany, bez kątów, zakamartków trudnych do wykorzystania. Wiesz, przestronny, otwarty dół i rodzinna góra (ale bez pokoi po 7m2) (a to dla wersji domu z poddaszem użytkowym). Napisz koniecznie co wymyśliłeś ostatecznie. Pozdrowienia A.

----------


## mrtn

To co wymyślę ostatecznie pewnie pokaże, ale to potrwa - dopóki nie kupię działki nie będę miał nawet dobrze opracowanej koncepcji - powiedzmy jestem narazie w fazie założeń,a poniewaz mam w rodzinie i w okolicy (wsórd przyjaciół) kilku architektów to moje założenia będą dobrze przez nich przemielone  :Smile:

----------


## magmi

To jest bardzo dobra rzecz: przemyśleć gruntownie swoje potrzeby, wymagania, to co się podoba lub nie podoba, a także swoje możliwości finansowe - zanim się zabierze na dobre do projektu. Oglądanie  na skalę masową projektów typowych bardzo w tym pomaga - widac różne rozwiązania funkcjonalne i estetyczne, krystalizuje się człowiekowi pogląd na to czego chce, a czego nie chce, co jest absolutnie niezbędne, a z czego mozna ewentualnie zrezygnować. Sama spędziłam rok na takich analizach - uważam, że absolutnie nie był to czas stracony.
Taka bardzo przemyślana w detalach koncepcja własnego domu ma same zalety i tylko jedną wadę: z cudem graniczy znalezienie projektu typowego, który do takiej koncepcji będzie pasował. Bardzo prawdopodobne że skończy się u Ciebie na projekcie indywidulanym, co jest niestety zdecydowanie droższym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Wowka

*magmi* ma rację.  Obłożyliśmy się z Ewą katalogami z projektami i wybraliśmy ten jeden który najbardziej pasował do naszej koncepcji domu. Potem z biegiem dni, tygodni, miesięcy zmienialiśmy to i tamto aż wyszło to w czym mam nadzieję spedzimy najbliższą wigilie a zupełnie nie przypominało pierwowzoru z katalogu   :big tongue:  . Z tym, że projekt indywidualny nie był aż tak katastrofanie drogi. Raptem 2500 zł. w tym adaptacja do działki, projekt  szamba (zmieniliśmy potem na oczysczalnię) oraz projekty inst. elektrycznej oraz przyłączy.

----------


## AgnesK

*Wowka*, cena do pozazdroszczenia! Ja zapłaciłam za projekt 1400 a za adaptację (wraz z proj. przyłączy, zagosp. działki, ZUDem) 1800, co nam daje 3200. U nas też wybieranie trwało tyle co, nie przymierzając, ciąża ... u słonia. Równo rok. I mamy wrażenie że znaleźliśmy nasz projekt. Brakowało w nim kominka, i to jedyna zmiana jaką poczyniliśmy.
*Mrtn*, super, że masz zaprzyjaźnionych architektów. To dla Ciebie podwójny zysk - ponieważ Ciebie i twoje upodobania znają, doskonale będą w stanie służyć Ci radą. 
Radosnego i efektywnego procesu twórczego życzę.
Pozdrowienia A.

----------


## avzi

Ja zdecydowanie optuję za wiatrołapem. Nie trawię urządzania szatni na progu salonu. U mnie wiatrołap będzie także garderobą i połączeniem z kotłownią. Będzie miał ok. 7m2, więc nie powinno by ciasno.

----------


## mrtn

odkryłem jeszcze jedną przyczynę wiarołapów - klitek -> projekty gotowe. Otoż >>dobry<< projekt gotowy ma jak największy stosunek powierzchni pomieszczeń >>głównych<< takich jak salon, jadalnia i sypialnie do powierzchni całkowitej domu - przez to powierzchnia pomieszczeń >>dodakowych<< takich jak pom. gospodarcze, wiatrołapy itd. jest skandalicznie mała. Niestety jest to po cześci tez wina Nas -tj. uzytkowników -> wolimy sypialnie dla dzieci po 14-16m2 - zamiast większego wiatrołpau (w którym np.: w szafie będa wisiały kurtki naszych dzieci). Wolimy miec 4m2 dodatkowej przestrzeni w sypialni niz szerszy o 40 cm korytaż (150 cm zamiast np.: 110) itd. 
oczywiście cześć z Nas (szczególnie budujących drugi dom), już wie na co patrzeć, ale nie dziwmy się architektom - projektowanie domów to ich praca, a nie misja - a  praca służy do zarabiania pieniędzy (np.: na domek  :Smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Mrtn, masz rację. Dlatego decyzję o projekcie trzeba DOBRZE przemyśleć i super, że jest Forum, na którym można doświadczeniami się podzielić  :big grin:

----------


## izat

A może kurtyna powietrzna?

----------


## AgnesK

:ohmy:  A co masz na myśli?

----------


## izat

Mam na mysli takie urządzenie, które instaluje się nad wejściem. Ma ono za zadanie nie wpuszczać w płaszczyżnie równoległej do wejścia zimnego bądż gorącego powietrza. W zależności jak to ustawisz-wydziela silny badż słaby strumień powietrza.
W naszym projekcie nie ma wiatrołapu, chociaż hol ma 28m. Tak więc świadomie się na to decydujemy.

----------


## AgnesK

Ciekawe, gdzie można na ten temat znaleźć więcej informacji?

----------


## Wowka

A jak to działa to możesz sprawdzić już niedługo w pierwszym lepszym markecie lub nowoczesnym biurowcu.
Niemniej koszt eksploatacji jest znaczący.

----------


## izat

Nie przesadzajmy z tym kosztem eksploatacji. Nasze domy, to przecież nie markety gdzie ciągle ktoś wchodzi i wychodzi.

----------


## Hadraadae

Remontujemy stary dom, zastanawiamy się, czy warto robić wiatrołap.
Interesują mnie doświadczenia osób mieszkających w domach z wiatrołapem i bez niego? Czy faktycznie ma on taki duży wpływ na temperaturę w domu w zimie? Czy jednak nie? 

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Wowka

Było już o tym na forum. Generalna konkluzja - WARTO

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ight=wiatro+ap

----------


## 

Generalna konkluzja - warto/nie warto zależy od domu.Każdy dom jest inny. Ja akurat najczęściej wchodzę przez garaż. Czyli patrząc od zewnątrz. Garaż z bramą garażową wyposażoną w drzwi, dalej do kotłowni, dalej do śluzy i wchodzę do holu. Drzwiami głównymi b. rzadko wychodzę. Latem z salonu wraz z kuchnią otwartą na salon wychodzę na zewnątrz ( taras, ogród) drzwiami balkonowymi.
Tak, że wiatrołap jest mi zbędny, ... ale mam - 4m2.

----------


## Hadraadae

Wowka - dzięki serdeczne za linka, przeczytałam, ale chyba są tam głównie wypowiedzi osób, które zastanawiają się jaki projekt wybrać, z wiatrołapem czy bez. A mnie szczególnie ciekawi, jak się mieszka z wiatrołapem i bez niego.

Gościu- dzięki za wypowiedź. My niestety  nie będziemy mieli wejścia od garażu. To główne wejście będzie główne   :smile:  

Bardzo chętnie poznałabym jeszcze kilka Waszych opinii.

----------


## Snowdwarf

bez wiatrołapu - i przymierzam się powoli aby go dobudować...
choxciaż drzwi wejściowe są szczelne, niestety przy mrozach każde wejście do domu powoduje niewiarygodny "zimny podmuch w okolicach kostek )
nie jest to przyjemne...
jeśli miałbym palić Co ogrzewając hol bez wiatrołapu - byłaby to ewidentna strata - u mnie hol domu jest niestety bardzo duży co powoduje ze żeby go ogrzać .... :sad: 
wiatrołąp dobuduję - jest miejsce (malą weranda w bryle domu, otwarta)

----------


## Marek13

Mam wiatrołap i bardzo sobie chwalę. Jak miałbym się jeszcze raz budować to także z wiatrołapem.

----------


## Wowka

W tej chwili trawają ostatnie prace (uff..   :big tongue:  ) w moim domu. Mam wiatrołap o pow. ok 16m2. Od głównego holu budynku wiatrołap odgrodzony jest dwuskrzydłowymi drzwiami wewnętrznymi. Przy obecnych temperaturach zewnętrznych ogrzewam dom jedynie kominkiem z rozprowadzeniem częściowym ciepłego powietrza. Do holu niestety tego doprowadzenia nie mam. Drzwi dwuskrzydłowe są przeważnie zamkniete. W budynku jest cały czas temperatura ok 16-20 0C. (palę na tzw. pół gwizdka) - nawet w tych pomieszczczeniach gdzie nie ma doprowadzenia ciepła z kominka, w wiatrołapie za to jest odczuwalny chłód. 
Dodam, że drzwi wejściowe są obecnie dośc czesto otwierane przez płytkarza który docina płytki na zewnątrz budynku.
Moim zdaniem potwierdza się, że warto.

----------


## tomek1950

Też remontuję starą chałupę. W tym roku dobudowałem wiatrołap ok 12 m2. Jest jeszcze w stanie surowym zamkniętym, ale już widać różnicę. w holu który lączy się dużym pokojem (trudno powiedzieć, że to salon w chałupie  :big grin:  ) jest znacznie cieplej. Moim zdaniem warto. Te 12 m to też ma znaczenie!

----------


## Hadraadae

No właśnie problem z tym wiatrołapem mamy też taki, że nie chcemy go dobudowywać na zewnątrz, żeby nie zepsuł bryły. A w środku jest dylemat: albo będzie wiatrołap w postaci małej kiszki, albo z wiatrołapu będą szły schody na poddasze bardzo użytkowe.

Byliśmy prawie zdecydowani, że jakiś musi być, ale zamieszał mi ostatni artykuło domach pasywnych, w których podobno wiatrołapów się nie stosuje i jest w porządku.

Liczę na kolejne relacje dotyczące wrażeń z posiadania/ nieposiadania wiatrołapu   :smile:

----------


## Pearl

Warto mieć wiatrołap. U nas rozwiązaliśmy to trochę z konieczności w ten sposób, że mamy ganek-wiatrołap nr 1, nie ogrzewany, a za nim małe pomieszczenie przejściowe-wiatrołap nr 2, odizolowany solidnymi drzwiami od wiatrołapu pierwszego. To drugie pomieszczenie jest już w bryle budynku tzn. jest połączone z całą resztą, choć też nie bezpośrednio (drzwi wewnętrzne). Ogrzewane nie jest, ale temp.w nim jest tylko trochę niższa od całej reszty. 
Plusy wiatrołapów: cały brud. kurz i wilgoć zostaje za drzwiami  :big grin:  , a dla bałaganiarzy - kolejne miejsce do gromadzenia (nie)zbędnych przedmiotów  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

Pearl

----------


## 

> Warto mieć wiatrołap. U nas rozwiązaliśmy to trochę z konieczności w ten sposób, że mamy ganek-wiatrołap nr 1, nie ogrzewany, a za nim małe pomieszczenie przejściowe-wiatrołap nr 2, odizolowany solidnymi drzwiami od wiatrołapu pierwszego. To drugie pomieszczenie jest już w bryle budynku tzn. jest połączone z całą resztą, choć też nie bezpośrednio (drzwi wewnętrzne). Ogrzewane nie jest, ale temp.w nim jest tylko trochę niższa od całej reszty. 
> Plusy wiatrołapów: cały brud. kurz i wilgoć zostaje za drzwiami  , a dla bałaganiarzy - kolejne miejsce do gromadzenia (nie)zbędnych przedmiotów  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Pearl


u mnie podobnie - z tym, że wiatrołap nr 2 jest ogrzewany ale bez drzwi wewnętrznych (coraz mocniej zastanawiam się nad ich wstawieniem)  :big grin: , a wiatrołap nr 1 (ganek) zamknąłem dopiero w tym roku - efekt - w domu zdecydowanie cieplej i nie noszą się liście, piach itp
pug

----------


## Wowka

Jeszcze jedno. Jesli ktoś zdecydował sie na instalacje odkurzacza centralnego to warto w wiatrołapie zainstalować "szufelkę"

----------


## krakauer

Mieszkałem przez parę lat w Kanadzie (Oakville pod Toronto) we własnym domu. Tak jak i inne domu tenże wiatrołapu również nie miał. Zimy w Kanadzie są ostrzejsze niż w RP i nie było żadnego problemu. Teraz buduję dom tutaj, także bez wiatrołapu. Jako że w kuchni robię ogrzewanie w podłodze, a kuchnia jest tuż obok holu wejściowego, to i w tym holu też zrobię podłogę ogrzewaną.
Krakauer

----------


## Hadraadae

No właśnie o tych kanadyjskich domach bez wiatrołapów też czytałam. O co chodzi? Może my w Polsce za szeroko i za często drzwi otwieramy?   :Roll:

----------


## Joasia

U moich rodziców wiatrołapu nie było (dom z lat 80-tych), był za to ganek. Przy okazji ocieplania domu rodzice zabudowali ganek - i tak powstał nieogrzewany wiatrołap. Różnica w ogrzewaniu duża, a w komforcie użytkowania domu - kolosalna: nie ciągnie po nogach gdy ktoś wchodzi do domu.
Poza tym na tym ganku stawia się teraz w chłodzie wielkie garnki z obiadem, gdy dzieci zjeżdżają na niedzielę   :big grin:  . I jeszcze werandują się tam w wózeczkach wnuki (wiatrołap z oknem).
W naszym domu też będziemy mieć wiatrołap.
Joasia.

----------


## tom soyer

> No właśnie problem z tym wiatrołapem mamy też taki, że nie chcemy go dobudowywać na zewnątrz, żeby nie zepsuł bryły. A w środku jest dylemat: albo będzie wiatrołap w postaci małej kiszki, albo z wiatrołapu będą szły schody na poddasze bardzo użytkowe.


mam dokladnie ten sam dylemat, bede wiec rownie wdzieczny za rady jak Hadraadae

kolejne dylematy to:
- jak duzy to wiatrolap musi byc aby mial sens?
- czy ogrzewacie wasze wiatrolapy?

----------


## am

Jeżeli mieć wiatrołap to duży - na pewno nie 2-4m. Moje obserwacje są takie - sąsiedzi mają mały wiatrołap. Jak wchodzi jedna osoba - OK działa - jak więcej niż jedna to i tak zarówno drzwi wejściowe jak i od wiatrołapu do domu są otwarte - za mało miejsca. Cholera mnie bierze jak mam ubrac trójkę małych dzieci, założyć buty i kurtki w pomieszczeniu metr na dwa. 
Jeżeli jest to 12-16 m to pewnie warto. 

Ja nie mam wiatrołapu - mam mozliwość założenia drzwi "tworzących wydzielony wiatrołap" ale tego nie zrobię. Moje doświadczenia są takie, że czas otwarcia drzwi jest naprawde niewielki. Goście wchodzą i zamykają drzwi. Tak samo przy wyjściu. U mnie jest duzo miejsca przy wejściu nie ma problemu z ubieraniem/rozbieraniem. Trochę swieżego powietrza - nawet zimnego nikomu nie zaszkodzi. Przesądem jest, że otwarte drzwi mogą wychłodzić dom - musiałyby być otwarte przynajmniej ze 2-3 minuty a to się nigdy nie zdarza.

----------


## Hadraadae

No właśnie cały czas się zastanawiam, czy to nie jest tak, jak pisze AM. Że może tak łatwo się mieszkanie nie wychładza, a wchodząc czy wychodząc otwiera się drzwi na moment.  W sumie w mieszkaniu na parterze, do którego wchodzi się prosto z przelotowej bramy, w której chula wiatr, wcale nie odczuwam zimna w przedpokoju  bez grzejnika. Więc   :Confused:  ?

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Moje zdanie. Wiatrołap - tak. Mniejsze straty ciepła, co przekłada się na koszty ogrzewania. Poza tym względy estetyczne. Palta, buty dzieciaków pętające się po hallu nie są ozdobą. Niestety mój wiatrołap jest trochę za mały. Ale lepszy taki niż żaden !

----------


## basieczka

My mielismy wiatrołap w projekcie, ale zrezygnowaliśmy z niego. Miał mieć 2 m2 - to jak klitka blokowa.... Oglądaliśmy wiele domów w Wiedniu (tam zdecydowanie bardziej wieje niż u nas) i nikt tam nie buduje już wiatrołapów - a Ci którzy już mają - narzekają - i rezygnują - tak jak właśnie zrobiła to nasza rodzina. W wiatrołapie było zawsze wilgotno i zimno (bez ogrzewania) - groziło grzybem.
Wydaje się nam, że taka wentylacja przy otwarciu drzwi nikomu nie zaszkodzi....i nawet w szczelnym domu się przyda - ale zobaczymy za dwa tygodnie - jak się przeniesiemy.
W każdym razie nasi znajomi, którzy już się przeproadzili i nie mają wiatrołapu - nie narzekają.
A mieć wiatrołap zimny i wilgotny - i ubierać tam zimne buty rano przed wyjściem do pracy....albo mieć tam totalny bałagan "bo jest niewidoczny z domu" - to bezsensu....  :Wink2:

----------


## 

Mała chata, niecałe 100 m2 na dole. Bez wiatrołapu wdaje się być większa. Czy to małe, klaustrofobiczne pomieszczenie ze śmierdzącymi butami jest konieczne?

----------


## 1212xx

Opisywał to Murator ale nie wiem w którym nr, z tego co pamietam to zgodnie z prawem jest nieobowiazkowy ale ponoć jest bardzo przydatny.

----------


## Renia

Jak dasz wentylację obok, to nie będą śmierdziały. A jak nie zrobisz wiatrołapu to będą śmierdziały w przedpokoju lub od razu w salonie. To chyba zrób ten wiatrołap. Albo nie rób a buty zostawiaj przed domem.

----------


## Renia

Możesz jeszcze dobudowac ganek i tam zostawiać buty, w zimie będą cholernie zimne, jak do takiego włożyć stópkę ?
A gdzie będziesz składował płaszcze, szaliki, czapki, parasole, kapcie itp ?
Też w salonie ?

----------


## 

Wy chyba ludzie upadliście na głowę,budujecie domy,a zastanawiacie się gdzie buty będą wam śmierdzieć.co to nie ma szaf,żeby nie mieć gdzie buty schować.

----------


## Renia

W szafie też będą śmierdzieć.

----------


## 1212xx

Ludzie myjcie się czesciej, moczcie nogi w łupinach, buty kupujcie też częściej a nie jedną parę na 5 lat. i nie będzie problemu, a jak ktoś jest beton to  można dostac takie ściskacze na nos, lub ostatecznie klamerki do suszenia prania, i siedzi sobie taki gość w eleganckim fotelu przed kominkiem na nosie ma bardzo przydatny ściskacz, a ciżmy mu dymią. 

Koń też sięę śmieje.

----------


## Renia

Oj uśmiałam się dzisiaj tyle za Waszą przyczyną, że nawet o wykonawstwo mojego przyszłego domku przestałam się chwilowo martwić !   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 1212xx

Jeszczee jedna bardzo ważna sprawa , ONUCA super wynalazek oj super tylko buty o jeden nr większe  trzeba kupić ale onucy to nawet prać nie trzeba, tylko wystarczy  przewietrzyć, a jak się złamie to nowa a co.

ONUCA - pierwotna skarpetka  ale płaska prostokątna o szerokości 1.4 stopy i długości  3  x dł. stopy użytkownika.

Instrukcję obsługi odpłatnie na priiva.

A tak serio to onuce sa super, do gumiaczków  sam używam, nogi myje buty też kupię od czasu do czasu i wiatrołapu może nie być.

----------


## Renia

A gdzie będziesz trzymać pozostałe okrycia wierzchnie ?
Wy mężczyźni to macie dobrze, onuce możecie sobie używać, a my bidulki jak do sandałków czy też szpileczek mamy je wkładać ? 
Zawsze jesteśmy dyskryminowane, pod każdym względem !
Gdzie to równouprawnienie ?
A przepraszam, też możemy gumiaczki  założyć z onucami.

----------


## RYSZARD

Jedyna odpowiedz to "KONIECZNY". Wiem bo w obecnej chwili mieszkam w dwóch domach i mam porównanie.

----------


## Renia

Ryszardzie, 
a jakie masz doświadczenia z butami ?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## RYSZARD

Jeżeli chodzi o buty  to nie przypominam sobie przykrego doświadczenia.  Sama nazwa wszystko powinna wyjaśnić, skoro wiatrołap- to powinien "łapać wiatr" szczególnie chłodny i zimowy. A jak ktoś nazwie go "śmierdziel" to wtedy może mieć problem. 
  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gość23

A może tak samemu się zastanowić na potrzebą tego wynalazku i mieć trochę odwagi i podjąć decyzję w zależności od potrzeb.

----------


## Ewunia

> ONUCA super wynalazek, nawet prać nie trzeba, tylko wystarczy  przewietrzyć


Jeszcze lepsze są stare gazety, albo inny papier. Nawet wietrzyc nie trzeba, wystarczy wymienić. Najekonomiczniejsze są z programem TV - przez pierwszy tydzień sprawdza się program, a w następnym owija stopy   :big grin:

----------


## mik99

W projekcie jest takowy i chyba po przeczytaniu waszych uwag nie wyrzucę go z realizacji, a tak myślałem wcześniej.
Sąsied wspominał mi możliwych przeciągach, gdy wchodzimy domu(bez wiatrołapu), a pootwierane są okna, czy drzwi balkonowe.

----------


## 

> W projekcie jest takowy i chyba po przeczytaniu waszych uwag nie wyrzucę go z realizacji, a tak myślałem wcześniej.
> Sąsied wspominał mi możliwych przeciągach, gdy wchodzimy domu(bez wiatrołapu), a pootwierane są okna, czy drzwi balkonowe.


Witrołap jest pewnego rodzaju śluzą powietrzną czyli przy wchodzeniu zimą zimne powietrze zatrzymuje się w nim i nie przedostaje do wnętrza budynku.
Ja osobiscie nie zastanawiałem się nawet nad możliwością rezygnacji z wiatrołapu, mieszkając w bloku można zwrócić uwagę na klatki które też posiadają takie wiatrołapy(w większości oczywiście) i na róznice temperatur tam występujące.[/list]

----------


## deha

> Napisał mik99
> 
> W projekcie jest takowy i chyba po przeczytaniu waszych uwag nie wyrzucę go z realizacji, a tak myślałem wcześniej.
> Sąsied wspominał mi możliwych przeciągach, gdy wchodzimy domu(bez wiatrołapu), a pootwierane są okna, czy drzwi balkonowe.
> 
> 
> Witrołap jest pewnego rodzaju śluzą powietrzną czyli przy wchodzeniu zimą zimne powietrze zatrzymuje się w nim i nie przedostaje do wnętrza budynku.
> Ja osobiscie nie zastanawiałem się nawet nad możliwością rezygnacji z wiatrołapu, mieszkając w bloku można zwrócić uwagę na klatki które też posiadają takie wiatrołapy(w większości oczywiście) i na róznice temperatur tam występujące.[/list]


To byłem ja
Deha

----------


## mik99

Czyli *TAK* dla wiatrołapów, a *NiE* dla zmian w projektach.

----------


## 

> Czyli *TAK* dla wiatrołapów, a *NiE* dla zmianw projektach.


Oczywiście, w tym przypadku jak najbardziej zgoda, ale zmian i tak nie unikniesz(oby jak najmniej).

----------


## mik99

Zgoda.
W swoim zmieniłem delikatnie rozmiar otworów okiennych, aby uzyskać nie co lepsze proporcje....moim zdaniem.

----------


## Renia

> Czyli *TAK* dla wiatrołapów, a *NiE* dla zmianw projektach.




A nikt się nie wypowiada na TAK lub na NIE dla papieru gazetowego z programem czy dla onuców ? (jak się to odmienia przez przypadki ?).
Co lepsze ?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Dla wiatrołapu TAK. Wybudowałem dość duży. Będzie w nim dodatkowo mała spiżarnia i garderoba by paltociki nie wisiały w przejściu.
Jeśli chodzi o gazety to NIE. Kiedy byłem w wojsku,  zawinąłem nogi we flanelowe "onuczki" które wydał szef kompanii. Na drugi dzień lekarz pułkowy dał mi zwolnienie z kamaszy i zalecił pepegi   :big grin:  
W tamtych czasach nie było pampersów, a nowe, flanelowe onuce służyły dziecku jako pieluszki. W gazetę dziecka bym nie zawinął!

----------


## 

Zastanówmy się czy papier toaletowy tak czy nie ,a co w zamian?

----------


## Mjablo

Szukajcie a pozniej ewentualnie pytajcie!
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...hlight=b+%EAdy

----------


## Renia

> Dla wiatrołapu TAK. Wybudowałem dość duży. Będzie w nim dodatkowo mała spiżarnia i garderoba by paltociki nie wisiały w przejściu.
> Jeśli chodzi o gazety to NIE. Kiedy byłem w wojsku,  zawinąłem nogi we flanelowe "onuczki" które wydał szef kompanii. Na drugi dzień lekarz pułkowy dał mi zwolnienie z kamaszy i zalecił pepegi   
> W tamtych czasach nie było pampersów, a nowe, flanelowe onuce służyły dziecku jako pieluszki. W gazetę dziecka bym nie zawinął!



Tomku,
ja też będę miała wiekszy wiatrołap, (rezygnuję z części spiżarki na konto wiatrołapu). Uważam, że te wiszące płaszcze w przedpokoju paskudnie wyglądają i przeszkadzają, wchodząc do środka, odnosi się wrażenie nieładu, ciągle to wszystko jest na widoku.

A propos gazet, w czasie wojny -babcia mi mówiła- ludzie wkładali je pod kurtki w okolicach klatki piersiowej, grzały podobno dobrze.

----------


## 

> Czyli *TAK* dla wiatrołapów, a *NiE* dla zmian w projektach.

----------


## 

Bardzo popieram wiatrołap! Przećwiczyłam przez ten sezon i naprawdę to jest bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Różnica temperatur między wiatrołapem i holem jest wyraźna, mimo, że w wiatrołapie mam grzejnik. Poza tym, jak przychodzi listoosz, to nie musi oglądać np. bałaganu w domu lub mnie w papilotach  :Lol:

----------


## Kuba N.

Co do gazet to sam czasami używam gdy w długiej trasie, jadąc na motocyklu, nastąpi załamanie pogody (ochłodzenie) tylko że nie owijam nimi nóg a pakuję pod kurtkę skórzną i jest cieplej.
Co do wiatrołapu to TAK i ABSOLUTNIE Z NIEGO NIE REZYGNOWAĆ !!!!!!! bo :
-co z błotem/śniegiem nanoszonym jesienią/zimą ?
-brak powoduje duże wychłodzenie holu przy wchodzeniu 
-orócz butów dziwną woń mogą wydzielać okrycia wierzchnie, zwłaszcza po pobycie w fastfoodzie/stołowce/ innej garkuchni
-wiatrołap o trochę większym metrażu służy też jako tymczasowy składzik narzędzi,owoców,a jesienią/zimą wystawiamy tam np. zupę bo garnek z reguły nie mieści się do lodówki. 
-wiatrołap musi być jednak czasem sprzątany. U nas coś zaczęło śmierdzieć i dopiero wyrzucenie starych butów (pamiętających lata 80) i kosza zgniłych jabłek (a wyglądały jakby można jeszcze było z nich kompot zrobić) uratowało syuację
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Mam wiatrolap (maly - 2.7 m2) w domu parterowym 100 m2 i dobrze spelnia zadanie sluzy temeraturowej -
dalem tam maly grzejnik (jakies 200 W) zeby bylo troche cieplej niz na zewnatrz -
naprawde polecam

Krzysiek

----------


## tomek1950

Gościu, troche poczucia humoru... i odwagi na zalogowanie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Fan Pustaków

Oooo !!! kolejny PUSTAK czy ich obrońca ?!
Tomek, że masz poczucie humoru to wiem jeszcze mi tylko powiedz jakiej płci jesteś ?!
Same wesołki i kretyni. Forum sprawnych inaczej. 
To mnie sie podobie.

Ponury 
Też Fan Pustaków

----------


## Mjablo

Mysle ze to jest forum inetrnetowe i kazdy moze sobie pisac co mu sie tam podoba taka ma ono urode (wade). Fakt, ze czasami glupio, ale czasami tez smiesznie.
Bez nerwow   :Wink2:  

Jesli chodzi o wiatrolap.
Zabezpiecza przed: 
-uderzeniem fali zimnego powietrza z zewnatrz - b. nieprzyjemne,
-strata ciepla
-przeciagami
- i reszta opisanych wyzej (wlacznie ze smierdzacymi onucami)...

----------


## jacek f.

Witam,
Uważam,że wiatrołap nie zawsze jest potrzebny. Po pierwsze:przy korzystnym ( z punktu widzenia zabezpieczenia przed wiatrem)zap  rojektowaniu wejścia do domu,ten problem znika.Po drugie:na ubrania są szafy lub wnęki umieszczone w holu. Po trzeciewreszcie:wejście do domu przez ładny i przestronny hol jest rozwiązaniem bardziej estetycznym,niż przez-na ogół mały-wiatrołap.Ja więc nie poprawiam projektu i nie buduję wiatrołapu.
Pozdrawiam,jacekf.

----------


## Renia

> *Jestem zdumiony !!!!!!!!!!!!* 
> Przypadkowo się nie zalogowałem z postem o "wiatrołapie" a tu patrzę śmietnik głupich odpowiedzi. Rzeczowe pytanie a Królowa-Od-Pierduł: *RENIA* zaśmieciła cały wątek samymi bzdurami i kilka osób, podobnych kretynów jej wtórowało.
> Pusta kobieto (piszę do RENI) wynoś się z tego forum nie marnuj czasu innych, którzy mają coś do powiedzenia. FORUM, WCZEŚNIEJ MIEJSCE PORAD I WYMIANY DOŚWIDCZEŃ ZA CHWILĘ STANIE SIĘ GLĘDZENIEM PUSTAKÓW "RENIOPODOBNYCH"
> Zadając pytanie trzeba przebrnąć przez stertę uwag o onucach itd aby oddzielić ziarno od plew i dotrzeć do rzeczowej odpowiedzi mądrzejszych ode mnie wiedzą i doświadczeniem.
> Za wszystkie rzetelne podpowiedzi i uwagi dziękuję a wątek dla mnie jest dalej aktualny.
> FAN "PUSTAKÓW"


To ja Renia. Odzywam się do Ciebie pomimo, że mnie obraziłeś. Tak się składa, że jestem bardzo konkretną kobietą, samodzielnie budującą i samodzielnie finansujacą całą budowę. Mam prawie dorosłego syna, więc możesz sobie wyobrazić w jakim mogę być wieku. Do tej pory przez ostatnie pół roku zadawałam konkretne pytania na temat budowania, jak również ja konkretnie odpowiadałam innym. Z reguły jestem poważna, nie do śmiechu mi wcale. Ale wczoraj po przeczytaniu tego nieszczęsnego postu nagle po raz pierwszy złapałam trochę humoru i zapragnęłam pożartować. Nigdy więcej nie będę publicznie żartować - boję się że takie smutasy jak Ty nie będą potrafiły takich żartów właściwie odebrać, po co ma się im podnosić przeze mnie ciśnienie ?
Dla Was będę znowu smutasem, skoro tak jest correct, a żartowac będę w innym gronie, znacznie sympatyczniejszym.
Tylko między nami jest zasadnicza różnica - ja żartując - podpisuję się,  część osób na forum zna mnie osobiście.
A Ty nie masz odwagi nawet się podpisać, lubisz dołożyć innym anonimowo, myślę że to jeden ze sposobów odreagowywania (oczywiście w złym znaczeniu).
Ja przez wiele lat pracowałam nad swoim charakterem (to trudna praca), potrafię w tej chwili dzielić się z innymi tylko dobrym i ciepłym słowem, ono nic nie kosztuje, a tyle może zdziałać.......

Królowa - Od - Pierduł - Renia

----------


## chrul

Ktoś po rajtach pojechał. Swoją drogą duże dzieci a tu o onucach... Całkiem jak Piotruś Pani

Chrulik

----------


## tomek1950

Reniu, szkoda słów dla ponuraka i tchórza. Jest na forum cała masa fajnych, kulturalnych ludzi. Budowa budową, a czasami w gronie ludzi mających te same problemy (budowlane) pośmiać sie warto. Szkoda tylko, że dla niektórych, niezalogowanych "Gości" nawet takie proste dowcipy są zbyt trudne do zrozumienia.
Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie
i życzę powodzenia w budowaniu
Tomek

----------


## Ewunia

> wczoraj po przeczytaniu tego nieszczęsnego postu nagle po raz pierwszy złapałam trochę humoru i zapragnęłam pożartować


 I tak trzymaj  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


> Nigdy więcej nie będę publicznie żartować


Żartujesz   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  


> wątek dla mnie jest dalej aktualny


 Co ty nie powiesz ???   :Evil:

----------


## Jasiu

Wiatrołap latem jest średnio potrzebny ale jesienią i zima bardzo sie przydaje. Z tymi zapachami to nie chodzi o śmierdzące nogi tylko o mokre kurtki, buty, itp... które odparowując wydzielaja jakieś tam zapachy. Może nie jest to smród ale fijołki to też nie są. Zamykanie tego w szafie to średni pomysł, a latanie z tym gdzieś do garażu, czy kotłowni równie niewygodne. Szczególnie jak napadnie was paru znajomych po zimowym spacerze  :smile: 

IMHO wiatrołap to użyteczne pomieszczenie.

----------


## 

Gościu jesteś zwykłym, pospolitym prostakiem,piszę do tego co obraził Renię.Nikt nie ma obowiązku udzielać odpowiedzi, jakiej chcesz usłyszeć.
Zatrudnij buroku jeden,architekta wnętrz,zapłać i będziesz się na niego wydzierał.Nie pasuje?Trzeba płacić,co?Tu,na forum musi być natychmiastowa,mądra rada?
A Jasio nie "zachował" się w tej sytuacji, gościu nie zasługuje na 
odpowiedzi,tobie też i każdemu innemu może napluć w twarz.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Wg moich obserwacji wentylowanie wiatrołapu nie jest prostą sprawą.
Rozwiązania są dwa :
1. Wydzielony kanał wentylacyjny z wiatrołapu na dach (kto taki ma ?)  i otwory w dolnej części drzwi z wiatrołapu do hallu.
Powietrze wpływa do wiatrołapu przez te otwory i wypływa grawitacyjnie kanałem wentylacyjnym. 
Ruch powietrza zapewnia wyższa temperatura w wiatrołapie niż panuje na zewnątrz.
Jeśli jednak przyłączymy wentylacje wiatrołapu do istniejącego kanału n.p. w łazience, czy wc, wentylacja taka może okazać się mało skuteczna, gdyż pierwszeństwo będzie miało cieplejsze powietrze z łazienki, czy wc.

2.  Kratka wentylacyjna nad drzwiami do hallu i otwory w dolnej części drzwi. Ponieważ temperatura w wiatrołapie jest niższa niż w hallu powietrze napływa z hallu górną kratką do wiatrołapu, tam się oziębia i wypływa dolnymi otworami do hallu.
Zapachy zostaną "rozcieńczone" w powietrzu hallu i usunięte po jakimś czasie podstawową wentylacją. 
Nie ma koncentracji tych zapachów w wiatrołapie. 
Trochę "ciągnie chłodem" od tych dolnych otworów.

Oba sposoby podnoszą temperaturę w wiatrołapie, co powoduje jego podsuszanie.
W szczelnym, nieogrzewanym wiatrołapie jest wilgotno, co potęguje tworzenie się zapachów.

----------


## 

Tak panie Rudnicki,popieramy chamstwo?

----------


## wynalazca

Wiatrołap postaw gościu osobno,ze dwa metry przed wejściem i połącz go kanałem wentylacyjnym, przez który będziesz przechodził i tam się przewietrzysz przed wejściem do domu.

----------


## oburzona

Też podpisuję się pod tym,aby prostakom,którzy zachowują się po chamsku, nie odpowiadać.

----------


## Szadam

Wsród rzeczy, które bym zmienił w tym  następnym domu   :Confused:   to powiększyłbym wiarołap. Oczywiście obecnie mam takowy, ale zgodnie z żoną stwierdziliśmy że powinien być troczę większy. Oprócz butów i kurtek zostawiamy w nim bród wniesiony z dworu. No i wiatr w nim łapiemy   :big grin:

----------


## nowaczka

W moim domu jest wiatrołap i wcale nie przyszło mi do głowy by z niego rezygnować.Mieszkając w małym mieszkaniu wiem,co to znaczy nie mieć dużego pomieszczenia w którym będzie miejsce nie tylko na kurtki i płaszcze,obuwie ale także na inne potrzebne rzeczy np.parasole.  :Wink2:

----------


## Aśka

Mój architekt twierdził że polskie prawo nakazuje budowę wiatrołapu, no więc go wybudowaliśmy.

----------


## Jasiu

Chyba przesadził.  :smile: 

Uważam, że wiatrołap jest pożyteczny ale nie sądzę żeby był prawnie nakazany. Brakuje tylko, zeby prawnie nakazno nosic szalik od jesieni do wiosny  :wink:

----------


## mironmk

sam mam wejście przez hall (hol). Z tymi różnicami temperatur, wychładzaniem itp. to bym nie przesadzał - mieszkam w Wielkopolsce - nie widze specjalnej różnicy. Dodam, że w części wiatrołpowej hallu mam podłogówkę. Moim zdaniem jedyna niezprzeczlna zaleta wiatrołapu to przeciągi, na razie specjalnie tego nie doświadczyłem - mieszkam dopiero od listopada. 
Moim zdaniem lepszy duży hall, niż maluśki wiatrołap i taki sobie hall.

----------


## Honorata

no, no autor wątku jak pisze o sobie "przypadkowo niezalogowany" i to przypadkowo po raz drugi  :ohmy:  , wprowadził tu w komentarzach niezły chlew wyzywając ludzi od kretynów, z takimi komentarzami anonimusie spadaj na czat onet-u albo inne śmieciowe miejsce  :Evil:  na twoim poziomie, tu się  szanuje ludzi i ich wypowiedzi, nawet te które sa rozywką a odbiegają od tematu !!! Oczywiscie ciebie przy takich tekstach szanowac nie zamierzam!

co do rzeczowej wypowiedzi w sprawie wiatrołapu, to ja mam i nigdy bym sie go nie pozbyła:
-nie ma przeciagów w domu,
-listonosze, inkasenci, domokrążcy załatwiani sa tam i nie myszkują wzrokiem po domu
-ubrania wierzchnie wisza porzadnie w szafie poza salonem
-buty (ktore tu wywołały tyle polemiki i emocji) suszą sie na metalowych drążkach przy podłogowym ogrzewaniu elektrycznym
U mnie się to sprawdza, bo prosto z wiatrołapu przechodzi się do salonu, nie mam wogóle powierzchni komunikacyjnej.

----------


## tom soyer

> Jesli chodzi o wiatrolap.
> Zabezpiecza przed: 
> -uderzeniem fali zimnego powietrza z zewnatrz - b. nieprzyjemne,


zastanawiam sie nad tym bo wiekszosc projektow np niemieckich nie ma takiego wynalazku jak wiatrolap, a ta "konstrukcja architektoniczna" pochodzi podobno od polskiej werandy



> -strata ciepla


co to to na pewno nie 



> -przeciagami


jesli wiatrolap jest maly - a tak jest najczesciej (najwyzej dwuosobowy  :wink:  ) - to nie zabezpiecza on przed przeciagami 



> - i reszta opisanych wyzej (wlacznie ze smierdzacymi onucami)...


jesli to pomieszczenie ma byc pierwszym przy wejsciu gosci do domu to zastanawiam sie czy pozwolilibyscie zeby w tym pierwszym pomieszczeniu smierdzialo ...

----------


## 1212xx

Gościu śmiać mi sie chce okrutnie, radość rozpiera mą pierś, 
smutas jesteś i kawał ..................................................  ............pustaka,
Więcej pisał nie będę-szkoda klawiatury na Ciebie.

RENIA jest O.K. , zawsze to królowa nie ważne od czego, a jak ktoś, prostakiem się urodził, to już takim zostanie zawsze, uśmiałęm się  setnie 
,z  biednego wiatrołapu  dobre  jaja  zrobiliśmy.


NAJMILSZA  RENIU, KRÓLOWO MA, DZIŚ 8 MARCA WIĘC :

                        ŻYJ NAM DŁUGO I SZCZĘŚLIWIE
                        NIECH CI ŻYCIE MIŁO PŁYNIE
                        ZAMEK ŁADNY SOBIE BUDUJ
                        NIE ZASMUCAJ SIĘ, NIE CUDUJ



FORUMOWICZE  TAK TRZYMAĆ....................

----------


## Grzegorz63

> ...Z tymi zapachami to nie chodzi o śmierdzące nogi tylko o mokre kurtki, buty, itp... które odparowując wydzielaja jakieś tam zapachy. Może nie jest to smród ale fijołki to też nie są...


Brawo *Jasiu!!!*
Z takim "poetyckim" ujęciem zwykłego smrodu z butów jeszcze nigdy się nie spotkałem...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mjablo

Do Tom`a Soyer`a.
Rozumie, ze sie nie zgadzasz (wcale sie nie obrazam   :big grin:  ).
Ale odpowiem Ci tak:
Rozporzadzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12. 04. 2002 *w sprawie warunkow, jakim powinny odpowiadac budynki i ich usytuowanie*
par. 63. Wejscia z zewnatrz do budynkow i pomieszczen przeznaczonych   na  pobyt ludzi nalezy chronic przed nadmiernym doplywem chlodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiazan nieutrudniajacych ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczy dodatkowych wejsc nieprzewidzianych do stalego uzytkownia.

I jeszcze jedno, widze ze masz kompleks, ze  wszystko co polskie to do dupy, ale niemieckie to juz jest najlepsze i my musimy tak robic jak oni.
A ja mam Niemcow gleboko w dupie!

----------


## tom soyer

> Do Tom`a Soyer`a.
> Rozumie, ze sie nie zgadzasz (wcale sie nie obrazam   ).
> Ale odpowiem Ci tak:
> Rozporzadzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12. 04. 2002 *w sprawie warunkow, jakim powinny odpowiadac budynki i ich usytuowanie*
> par. 63. Wejscia z zewnatrz do budynkow i pomieszczen przeznaczonych   na  pobyt ludzi nalezy chronic przed nadmiernym doplywem chlodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiazan nieutrudniajacych ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczy dodatkowych wejsc nieprzewidzianych do stalego uzytkownia.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno, widze ze masz kompleks, ze  wszystko co polskie to do dupy, ale niemieckie to juz jest najlepsze i my musimy tak robic jak oni.
> A ja mam Niemcow gleboko w dupie!


zbyt latwo przypisujesz mi opinie - nie mam nic przeciwko temu co dobre polskie i co dobre niemieckie. ale nie bede dyskutowal na ten temat w zaproponowanym przez ciebie stylu. 

ja mam dylemat - pewnie tak jak gosc z pierwszego postu - czy wiatrolap mimo wszystko zrobic skoro nie bedzie on spelnial tych zadan, na ktore ty sie powolujesz. normy te akurat znam ale po zaspokojeniu naszych europejskich aspiracji moze sie okazac ze ktos je zmienil. 
gdyby to bylo takie oczywiste jak piszesz ten post by nie powstal.

----------


## tomek1950

Tom, klimat w Niemczech różni się od polskiego.

----------


## Mjablo

hmmm znasz te normy? tylko, ze to nie sa normy!

Poczytaj sobie tutaj odnosnie twoich argumentow.
http://dom.gazeta.pl/dom/1,50822,315680.html

----------


## Wieczór

ja mam wiatrołap oddzielony od częci mieszkalnej drzwiami, a z brzydkim zapchami ie ma problemu, musisz miec dobrą wentylacje, nie moze byz tam w zimie ciepło, i raz na dzień wietrzyc pomieszczenie. Nie moze być w zimie ciepło, bo strasznie paruje woda i nie miłosiernie smierdzi. Moj znajomy tak podsumował jeden wiatrołap w górach (gdzie było gorąco) - pomieszczenie dla narkomanów  :Wink2:

----------


## Renia

Dziękuję WSZYSTKIM miłym forumowiczom za ciepłe słowa, również za spontaniczne życzenia (1212xx) ! Wasze odruchy sympatii i solidarności wzbudziły we mnie optymizm i przekonanie, że na naszym forum jest cała masa fajnych i kulturalnych ludzi (jak napisał Tomek 1950).
Wszyscy przez długi okres czasu borykamy się z wieloma problemami jakie niesie ze sobą budowa domu, wielu z nas czasem jest w totalnym dołku, dołują nas wykonawcy, biurokracja, nieprzychylność (upierdliwość) sąsiadów, brak gotówki, kradzieże na budowie i wiele innych rzeczy...... a mimo to budujemy dalej, wprowadzamy się do wymarzonych domów....... 
W trakcie tej długiej drogi zaglądamy na forum, żeby zobaczyć jak inni sobie radzą, żeby poprosić o poradę, żeby poradzić drugiemu i .... żeby pożartować. Myślę, że na wszystko jest tutaj miejsce, byle z taktem.
Tomku 1950 masz rację, w gronie ludzi mających te same problemy (budowlane) warto się pośmiać. Czasem jest to jedyny sposób na to żeby odreagować wszelkie zło tego świata.
Więc życzę WSZYSTKIM zarówno tym kulturalnym jak i pozostałym aby budowali swoje wymarzone domy bez problemów, życzę WSZYSTKIM dużo siły do pokonywania codziennych trudności, dużo optymizmu, poczucia humoru oraz uśmiechu na co dzień.
Dla tych, którzy atakują innych na forum pod byle pretekstem mam mimo wszystko dużo wyrozumiałości i życzliwości.
No i udanych wyborów.... z wiatrołapem czy bez.
Jak się spisze na kartce wszystkie "za" i "przeciw" wybór staje się łatwiejszy.

----------


## PADI

W domu rodzicow nie ma wiatrołapu. Po wejsciu do domu jest sie w holu otwartym na solon i aneks jadalny. Ogrzewają piecem na drewno, wiec wyziebienie to raczej zaleta (czuje sie zeskie powietrze), a zimno nie jest, jak sie kopci w kominku to bardzo przyjemne odczucie. No ale oni maja tanie ogrzewanie.
Jedyna wada jest alarm. nie wiem czemu, ale jak nie ma drzwi to zawsze o nim zapominam i ładuje sie pod czujke.
W swoim domu tez zrezygnuje z wiatrolapu ( pomimo, ze w projekcie jest ) na rzecz otwartego holu. Tanie ogrzewanie.

----------


## tomek1950

Reniu, jesteś wspaniała. 
Mam do Ciebie wielką prośbę, bądź na forum, bądź pełna humoru i żartuj ile wlezie. 
Z uśmiechem życie jest łatwiejsze, czy z wiatrołapem - jeszcze nie wiem, ale się dowiem.  :big grin:  
Tomek

----------


## Renia

Tomku 1950,
pewno będę na tym forum jeszcze długo, bo na wiosnę dopiero zaczynam budowę i bez Waszych porad chyba sobie nie poradzę.
Nawet nie wiesz ile już do tej pory skorzystałam. Postaram się w przyszłości rewanżować swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem następnym, nowym forumowiczom, oni też będą potrzebowali i pomocy i dobrego słowa i może  pożartują czasem żeby odreagować.  
Pozdrawiam gorąco i życzę wszelkiej pomyślności.

----------


## tom soyer

> Tom, klimat w Niemczech różni się od polskiego.



 :Lol:  

jesli wezmiemy suwalki i saarbrucken to na pewno tak, tutaj biegun a tu zwrotnik  :wink: 
moze sie rozni ale nie az tak bardzo aby od tego zalezala "technologia" budowania

----------


## czupurek

jestem w opozycji.  :big tongue:  

w pierwotnym projekcie był malutki wiatrołap i jeszcze mniejszy przedsionek (na zewnątrz zadaszenie z kolumienkami). 

Po przeprojektowaniu nie ma kolumienek, przedsionka, wiatrołapu i drzwi oddzielających (wszystko połączyliśmy w jedną przestrzeń). wchodzi się bezpośrednio do przedsionka (są wnęki na szafy), a potem już do holu, który łączy się z otwartą przestrzenią dzienną (wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe).

tak nam się podoba i kwestie ewenualnego wyziębiania pomieszczeń wogóle nie były brane pod uwagę (coś za coś).

----------


## tom soyer

czupurek, padi
co mozecie powiedziec o wadach wynikajacych z braku wiatrolapu? czy sa one prawdziwe (wychladzanie, smrody itp)?

----------


## czupurek

no cóż, narazie w tym temacie nic nie mogę powiedzieć, trwają prace wewnątrz (zasiedlenie na wiosnę).

na tym etapie (wizyty na budowie) różnicy temperatur nie odczuwam.
ewentualne wady wyjdą jak już zamieszkam i będzie zima.

opisałam tylko, że z uwagi na wielkość pomieszczeń (czyli mikroskopijność), zdecydowaliśmy się na rezygnację z wiatrołapu i połączenie komunikacji w całość, nawet jeżeli będzie to, oznaczało wychładzanie (mam nadzieję, że podłogówka, ułożona aż do samego wejścia, zminimalizuje straty ciepła)

----------


## tom soyer

> no cóż, narazie w tym temacie nic nie mogę powiedzieć, trwają prace wewnątrz (zasiedlenie na wiosnę).
> 
> na tym etapie (wizyty na budowie) różnicy temperatur nie odczuwam.
> ewentualne wady wyjdą jak już zamieszkam i będzie zima.
> 
> opisałam tylko, że z uwagi na wielkość pomieszczeń (czyli mikroskopijność), zdecydowaliśmy się na rezygnację z wiatrołapu i połączenie komunikacji w całość, nawet jeżeli będzie to, oznaczało wychładzanie (mam nadzieję, że podłogówka, ułożona aż do samego wejścia, zminimalizuje straty ciepła)


straty ciepla nie zaleza od ogrzewania a od izolacji. zbyt male przedsionki w wiekszosci projektow polskich domow to wynik dostosowania sie do normy pod wzgledem projektu ale najczesciej jest to totalnie niefunkcjonalne rozwiazanie. w moim remontowanym domu mam typowa werande, wystajaca przed budynek, ale ona niestety sie rozpada dlatego zastanawiam sie czy ja odbudowywac czy tylko wyburzyc. jest nieogrzewana. rano jest tam czesto zimniej niz na zewnatrz  (pn-wsch strona) i zawsze wilgotno.

----------


## Didi

Normy, normami, ale ja wolę by brud z butów został w wiatrołapie , a nie roznosił się po domu!

----------


## 

Nie mam wiatrołapu i nie zauważam jakiś tam szczególnych uciążliwości. Ze względu na układ byłoby trudno u mnie wygospodarować taką "dogodność" - rozważałem na początku dostawienie werandy, ale okazało się że brak wcale nie jest uciążliwy.

W kwestii zapachów:
Trochę brutalnie ale tak mi się przypomniało: w szkole lat temu xxx dyrektor (notabene cham straszny) widząc w lecie uczennice machające spódniczkami stwierdził: trzeba się myć, a nie wietrzyć! Niezłą konsternację wywołał.

BTW:Nie tylko w Niemczech, w USA też nie uświadczysz przedpokoju, korytarza, witarołapu czy jak tam to zwał (wiem, wiem inny klimat itd. - no ale chyba nie wszędzie   :Wink2:  )

BTW2: Zwróciliście uwagę: drzwi w USA nie mają uszczelniającej powierzchni przylgowej (czy jak to tam nazwać) - dlatego też tak łatwo włamują się za pomocą karty kredytowej.   :Lol:  
Nie przeszkadzają im przeciągi i brak izolacyjności dźwiękowej?

----------


## Gierga

Z góry dziekuję za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Będzie. 4 m2. Zastawiamy się teraz właśnie czy wstawiać w nim drzwi wewnętrzne, bo to jednak średnio duża powierzchnia a mały grzejnik bedzie w środku.

----------


## nnatasza

no właśnie -wiatrołap ma 3,3 (ogrz. podłogowe)i też się zastanawiam, czy zrobić drzwi wew. Zaryzykuję i w tym roku tego nie zrobię - jak będzie za chłodno to zamontuje się je w przyszłym roku!

----------


## joola

Melduję, że wiatrołap (deszczołap,śniegołap  :Wink2:   )będzie.Może być jeszcze -spalinołap  :Wink2:  , bo będzie się do niego wchodziło również z garażu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## zone

u nas też, obowiązkowo   :Wink2:

----------


## peilin

U nas bedzie, ale duzy (nie pamietam ile m2) z wejsciem do garazu i garderoby, wlasciwie to częsc holu, oddzielona tylko szklana sciana. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## neptunek

obowiazkowo jest jako przechowalnia na ubrania, buty, jako witrolap, sniegolap, blotolap, polaczony z gospodarczym ktory takze robi za spalinolapa   :Wink2:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Będzie.
Tam będą buty i kurtki. Z niego też jest wejście do gospodarczego. Drzwi wewnętrzne też już są.

----------


## kores

U mnie bedzie wiatrolap o pow. 3,7.

----------


## nurni

Oczywiście, żę będzie.   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A obok mała garderoba coby było gdzie się bezkonfliktowo rozebrać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Batonik

Bedzie rowniez jako klatka schodowa.

----------


## pattaya

U mnie nie będzie bo i po co?Ile razy dziennie otwieracie drzwi od domu/mieszkania?Mieszkałem kilka lat w domu z wejściem do pomieszczenia typu przedpokój+jadalnia+salon o pow.ok.90m2.Nie czuć było wiatru ani zimna przy otwieraniu drzwi.Powstaje w domu na ogół mała,ciemna klita.Ja lubię przestrzeń.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Właśnie dzisiaj byłem u klienta, który trzy lata temu wybudował dom bez wiatrołapu (wejście prosto do dużego holu otwartego na salon). Po dwóch latach mieszkania dobudował ściankę wydzielając z holu wiatrołap. Powiedział, że po dwóch latach mieszkania doszli do wniosku, że brak wiatrołapu, to nie był dobry pomysł. Po pierwsze przeciąg, po drugie bezpośredni widok salonu prosto z wejścia nie zawsze jest wskazany, po trzecie przeszkadzał im... widok butów stojących przy wejściu i widocznych z salonu   :Lol:  .
Ponad to zdezorientowani goście wchodząc z drzwi prosto do salonu chcieli ściągać buty przed drzwiami   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pattaya

A co to za zwyczaj ściągania butów?Bardzo nieładny i niegrzeczny w stosunku co do gości.

----------


## AgnesK

A drzwi też wstawili?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> A co to za zwyczaj ściągania butów?Bardzo nieładny i niegrzeczny w stosunku co do gości.


Wiedziałem, że zaraz zostanie poruszony ten temat  :Lol:  .
Nie rozważamy tu zasadności ściągania butów przez gość  :Lol:  .
Poza tym nie do końca się z Tobą zgodzę. Goście mają różne przyzwyczajenia i trudno ich na siłę zmuszać do chodzenia po domu w butach jeśli sami sobie tego nie życzą (bo np. maja niewygodne pantofle i chcą od nich odpocząć   :Wink2:  ). Albo dzieci, czy też muszą biegać po domu w butach? A jeśli do domu prowadzi błotnista droga? A jeśli pada śnieg? Wszystko zależy od sytuacji...

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> A drzwi też wstawili?


Nie, drzwi nie wstawili. Postawili tylko ściankę oddzielającą hol od wejścia.

----------


## Jagna

Zaznaczyłam odpowiedź NIE. U naszych sąsiadów widziałam świeżo wybudowany wiatrołap o powierzchni podobnej jak u nas (ok. 3,5m2) i wydał mi się strasznie maleńki   :sad:   Ledwo tam się chyba zmieści wieszak na ubrania, nie mówiąc o szafie... W naszym domu będzie się wchodziło prosto do sporego korytarza, więc raczej zrezygnujemy z wiatrołapu.

----------


## markus_gdynia

U mnie będzie wiatrołap, chociaż po lekturze postów zaczynam się zastanawiać czy wstawić drzwi wewnętrzne (na razie są w projekcie).

----------


## Wiech

U mnie będzie ok 4 m/2.Wiech.

----------


## Jasiu

A u nas jest (niecałe 5m2 z drzwiami wewnętrznymi i wbudowaną szafą), bo:
1. Gdzieś trzeba trzymać buty, kurtki, etc.. Latem to nie problem, ale zimą...
2. Nie lubię jak mi obcy (listonosz ?) zaglądają w talerze
3. Funkcja "łapania wiatru" jest najmniej istotna. Bardziej łapacz błota i kurzu. BTW: W wiatrołapie nie powinno być za ciepło.

W sumie bardzo pożyteczne pomieszczenie

----------


## Józia S.

> A u nas jest (niecałe 5m2 z drzwiami wewnętrznymi i wbudowaną szafą), bo:
> 1. Gdzieś trzeba trzymać buty, kurtki, etc.. Latem to nie problem, ale zimą...
> 2. Nie lubię jak mi obcy (listonosz ?) zaglądają w talerze
> 3. Funkcja "łapania wiatru" jest najmniej istotna. Bardziej łapacz błota i kurzu. BTW: W wiatrołapie nie powinno być za ciepło.
> 
> W sumie bardzo pożyteczne pomieszczenie


No właśnie  :big grin: 
Tylko dlaczego nie powinno być za ciepło?  :ohmy:

----------


## Jasiu

A bo ja wiem...? Tak mi się kojarzy  :smile: 

Chyba dlatego, żeby mokre (znowu jesień/zima) buty i kurtki za intensywnie nie parowały. Ogólnie IMHO wiatrołap powinien być dobrze wentylowany i raczej chłodny. Taka śluza między wnętrzem  :smile:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał Jasiu
> 
> A u nas jest (niecałe 5m2 z drzwiami wewnętrznymi i wbudowaną szafą), bo:
> 1. Gdzieś trzeba trzymać buty, kurtki, etc.. Latem to nie problem, ale zimą...
> 2. Nie lubię jak mi obcy (listonosz ?) zaglądają w talerze
> 3. Funkcja "łapania wiatru" jest najmniej istotna. Bardziej łapacz błota i kurzu. BTW: W wiatrołapie nie powinno być za ciepło.
> 
> W sumie bardzo pożyteczne pomieszczenie
> 
> ...


Żeby nie doznać szoku termicznego przy wejściu zimą z - 20 stopni do + 20 stopni   :Lol:  .
Poza tym jak w wiatrołapie jest za ciepło, to śmierdzi od butów i ciuchów (szczególnie zmoczonych).

----------


## joola

> Poza tym jak w wiatrołapie jest za ciepło, to śmierdzi od butów i ciuchów (szczególnie zmoczonych).


 Ale jak jest ciepło to buciki i kurteczki szybciej wyschną  :Wink2:  A ewentualne zapaszki  z bucików(prócz wścibskiego listonosza  :Wink2:  ) to jeszcze jeden argument za dzwiami w wiatrołapie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gierga

Przekonaliście mnie do tego wiatrołapu...a chciałam z niego zrezygnować.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> Poza tym jak w wiatrołapie jest za ciepło, to śmierdzi od butów i ciuchów (szczególnie zmoczonych).
> 
> 
>  Ale jak jest ciepło to buciki i kurteczki szybciej wyschną  A ewentualne zapaszki  z bucików(prócz wścibskiego listonosza  ) to jeszcze jeden argument za dzwiami w wiatrołapie.
> pozdrawiam


Oczywiście, jak wiatrołap, to tylko z drzwiami   :Lol:  . Jestem za.
Od drzwi wejściowych zawsze "ciągnie" i jak sama nazwa wskazuje, wiatrołap ma przed tym chronić.

----------


## Jasiu

> Od drzwi wejściowych zawsze "ciągnie" i jak sama nazwa wskazuje, wiatrołap ma przed tym chronić.


Eeeeeee.... to juz nie te czasy  :smile: 

Przyzwoite drzwi wejściowe mają wsp.U ~1.1 (jak okna), i uszczelki (są szczelne). Nic od nich nie ciągnie.

----------


## czupurek

u mnie nie będzie wiatrołapu. z projekcie był mały więc zrezygnowaliśmy. myslę, że dobre drzwi i ogrzewanie podłogowe zminimalizują ewentualne straty ciepła

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> Od drzwi wejściowych zawsze "ciągnie" i jak sama nazwa wskazuje, wiatrołap ma przed tym chronić.
> 
> 
> Eeeeeee.... to juz nie te czasy 
> 
> Przyzwoite drzwi wejściowe mają wsp.U ~1.1 (jak okna), i uszczelki (są szczelne). Nic od nich nie ciągnie.


To tylko kwestia czasu   :Lol:

----------


## Wowka

U mnie jest - ponad 16m2. Pełni od razu funkcję wstępnej garderoby. Swobodnie możemy w nim całą rodzina przywitać odwiedzającą nas inną rodzinę.

----------


## Ew-ka

9m2 - sień ,szafy-gargeroby i schody na górę

wydaje mi się ,że tzw sień jest przydatna w domu ,pomijam kwestię butów i płaszczy, ale nie każdy wchodzący do naszego domu musi być przyjmowany na "pokojach" - pewne sprawy  bez krępacji można załatwić bez zapraszania do mieszkania ( listonosz,prąd ,namolna sąsiadka-ooo... co pani dziś gotuje ,że tak ładnie pachnie??? i ....do kuchni bez żenady   :Evil:  )

----------


## Luśka

U nas jest i bardzo sobie chwalę. Jest stamtąd wejście do garażu, mały wieszak i garderoba. Oddzielony drzwiami od holu. Układ wygodny i z powodu listonosza i ze względu na psa, co to by musiał obgryzać gości od razu, a tak to może sobie smakować powoli. No bo wchodzą pojedyńczo   :Lol:  No i jeszcze ważna rzecz - zapachy z garażu nie docierają do wnętrza domu.

----------


## Didi

U mnie jest 2,7mkw! Oddzielony drzwiami od pozostałych pomieszczeń. Super sprawa! Jest gdzie zostawić kurtki, buty......jest gdzie otzrepać brud z butów i mie ma tego wnoszenia do domu! Jestem bardzo zadowolona!  :big grin:

----------


## modulor

jak

----------


## izat

jestem zdecydowanie na NIE
więc nie będzie

----------


## Wojtek62

obowiązkowo - uważam tak samo jak Ew-ka

----------


## adam1210

u mnie bedzie ok. 8m2. wazne zeby nie byl za maly.

----------


## woprz

a u mie b. mały muszę miec śluzę do garażu 
z doświadczenia wiem że to jest na prawdę przechodnie pomieszczenie 
tylko mała szfka na buty , wieszak i lustro (bez tzw gaderoby )

----------


## kroyena

U mnie nie, bo tylko deszczo i śniegołap. Od wiatrów przeważających osłoni ściana z "L".

----------


## Wojtek62

u mnie tak - przydatne pomieszczenie zwłaszcza zimą

----------


## joola

Wiatrołap  3xTAK  :Wink2:  już mam dosyć widoku butów "wchodzących" do pokoju, bo moim chłopakom nie chce się ich chować do szafki  :sad:   :Wink2:  A tak wszystko będzie za "zamkniętymi drzwiami"  :Wink2:   Wiecie: czego oczy nie widzą...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marek30022

U mnie w projekcie wiatrołap jest oddzielony od holu drzwiami. Prawdopodbnie tych drzwi nie będzie bo itak byłyby prawdopodobnie cały czas otwarte ale na decyzję mam jeszcze czas.

----------


## 

palnujemy niewielki tylko taki aby zatrzymal pierwszy podmuch jesieni i zimy

----------


## hanusia

Wszystko zależy od rozmieszczenia  salonu ,sypialni  itd. względem  wiatrołapu . Jeśli  nie jest widoczny od strony pokoi  czy nawet kuchni ( tak jak w moim projekcie ) ja bym zrezygnowała  z wiatrołapu , hol  byłby wtedy przestronny , znalazloby się wiecej miejsca na szafę.Jesli jest inaczej to rzeczywiscie widok z salonu na buty czy kurtki  , a jeszcze jak zawieje po nogach przy kazdym otwarciu drzwi .  :sad:  Inaczej  wyglada  to takze w duzych domach  gdzie wiatrolapy  są spore ( 15-20m) i hole to samo , to wtedy rozumiem   :cool:

----------


## Sonika

Jestem zdecydowanie za wiarołapem.
Jest to b. dobra śluza powietrzna i jest gdzie zostawić obuwie.
Mamy malutki wiatrołap i szafę na ubrania w holu.

----------


## kajaw

Witam pytanie jak wyżej czy potrzebny jest do odbioru domu wiatrołap bo ja go nie mam ?

----------


## NatkaB

> Witam pytanie jak wyżej czy potrzebny jest do odbioru domu wiatrołap bo ja go nie mam ?


jeśli go nie masz to już "po ptokach" jak mówią na Śląsku  :wink:  Ja chciałam wiatrołap bo "lubię" mieć gdzie zdjąć płaszcz i buty  :smile:  Szkoda mi było miejsca na garderobę w hallu

----------


## maciejon

Poczytaj te wątki:
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ht=wiatro%B3ap
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...5728&highlight

----------


## Magdzia

W grudniowym Muratorze jest "kompendium" wypowiedzi Forumowiczów nt. wiatrołapu. Ale czy Tobie chodzi o to, czy ten wiatrołap ma być w ogóle w domu, czy ma być zrobiony do odbioru budynku (w sensie wykończony)?

----------


## D`arek

Do odbioru domu? A dlaczego ? Przecież to jest twoja decyzja czy chcesz mieć wiatrołap czy nie. Nawet jeśli był w projekcie  a zlikwidowałaś ściankę działową i go nie masz, to nie ma problemu, mało to działówek się przestawia? A tak w ogóle to wiatrołap nie jest wymaganym przez prawo budowlane elementem domu.

----------


## Magdzia

> Do odbioru domu? A dlaczego ? Przecież to jest twoja decyzja czy chcesz mieć wiatrołap czy nie. Nawet jeśli był w projekcie  a zlikwidowałaś ściankę działową i go nie masz, to nie ma problemu, mało to działówek się przestawia? A tak w ogóle to wiatrołap nie jest wymaganym przez prawo budowlane elementem domu.


HA! Kolor na elewacji, chodniki wokół domu, rynny spustowe czy płytki na schodkach wejściowych też nie są. A nasz kierownik budowy (z bożej łaski) nie chciał nam podpisać w dzienniku budowy jej zakończenia bo nie było ww. wymienionych dekoracji bo DOM SZPECI OTOCZENIE!!!!   :Evil:  więc mnie już nie zdzwią ŻADNE wymysły kretynów urzędasów!

----------


## NatkaB

> A nasz kierownik budowy (z bożej łaski) nie chciał nam podpisać w dzienniku budowy jej zakończenia bo nie było ww. wymienionych dekoracji bo DOM SZPECI OTOCZENIE!!!!   więc mnie już nie zdzwią ŻADNE wymysły kretynów urzędasów!


nasz nie chciał podpisać bez balustrad wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych..

----------


## Magdzia

> Napisał Magdzia
> 
> A nasz kierownik budowy (z bożej łaski) nie chciał nam podpisać w dzienniku budowy jej zakończenia bo nie było ww. wymienionych dekoracji bo DOM SZPECI OTOCZENIE!!!!   więc mnie już nie zdzwią ŻADNE wymysły kretynów urzędasów!
> 
> 
> nasz nie chciał podpisać bez balustrad wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych..


No, to joeszcze można uzasadnić wględami bezpieczeństwa. Ale kolor elewacji?? Zanzaczam, że dom jest otynkowany, tylko jeszcze nie z kolorem. No i to szpeci. Więc brak wiatrołapu też pewnie można jakoś pod coć podciągnąć. No i jeśli był w projekcie a faktycznie go nie ma, to tez sie moga przyczepić, przeciez nie można sobie dowolnie przesuwać ścianki. U mnie np. PINB przyczepili się do kształtu tarasu, bo zamiast być półokrągły jest prostokątny, trzeba było jeździć do kierownika budowy żeby naniósł zmianę (na szczęście uznali ją za nieistotną) na projekcie. A taraz nie miał żadnego znaczenia dla konstrukcji, była to zmiana czysto "kosmetyczna". Więc z nimi to nigdy nic nie wiadomo (z urzędnikami).  :Confused:

----------


## D`arek

Pewnie macie rację, dlatego lepiej wcześniej poprosić kierownika budowy o naniesienie zmian w projekcie. My tak zrobimy bo zamiast okna mamy drzwi w pom.gospodarczym, wiatrołap też skasowaliśmy. 
Na marginesie -bez wiatrołapu już od drzwi czuć przestrzeń domu a nie blokową ciasnotę. Wiadomo jednak, że każdy medal ma dwie strony i może się okazać, że wiaterek wtargnie nam czasami do domu.

----------


## 

U nas wiatrołap oprócz wiadomych funkcji , pełni jeszcze jedną jedną dodatkową . Jest świetną zaporą przed naszym emocjanolnym psem który zbyt żywiołowo wita naszych gości. Wiatrołap jest zamknięty, goscie się spokojnie rozbierają, a powitanie następuje później, kiedy emocje psa już nieco zelżeją.

----------


## Teska

wiatrołap jest potzrebny....w nim jest zimniej niz w domku...wiatr nie hula...a za drzwiami wiatrołapu jest i tak sporo przestrzeni.

Poza tym musi chyba byc w kazdym nowym budynku...słayszałam rozmowe w nadzorze budowlanym...

----------


## a&z

> Poza tym musi chyba byc w kazdym nowym budynku...słayszałam rozmowe w nadzorze budowlanym...


To jakieś brednie. Obowiązuje w tzm względzie ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.
(Dz. U. z dnia 15 czerwca 2002 r. Nr 75, poz. 690)
Reguluje on najróżniejsze aspekty obiektu , ale nie ma nic o wiatrołapach. Co do spraw praktycznych, to są też dyskusyjne, ale tu chyba należy kierować się własnym wyobrażeniem o funkcjach domu. W moim nie mam wiatrołapu , ale hol jest rozległy i w kształcie litery L , więc nie ma bezpośrednich przedmuchów.

----------


## Teska

nie wiem czy to sa brednie.......tak słyszałam w nadzorze budowlanym...klient rozmawiał z urzedniczką....i próbował byc grzeczny....

----------


## robert skitek

> To jakieś brednie. Obowiązuje w tzm względzie ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.
> (Dz. U. z dnia 15 czerwca 2002 r. Nr 75, poz. 690)
> Reguluje on najróżniejsze aspekty obiektu , ale nie ma nic o wiatrołapach. Co do spraw praktycznych, to są też dyskusyjne, ale tu chyba należy kierować się własnym wyobrażeniem o funkcjach domu. W moim nie mam wiatrołapu , ale hol jest rozległy i w kształcie litery L , więc nie ma bezpośrednich przedmuchów.


Brednie to piszesz sam. A jesli juz przytaczasz ustawę to radze najpierw się z nia zapoznać:

§ 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.

----------


## D`arek

W którymś z Muratorów był artykuł na ten temat . Wynikało z niego, że przepisy w kwestii wiatrołapu są niejednoznaczne i dlatego w praktyce spotyka się różne interpretacje urzędnicze. Stwierdzono tam także,że wiatrołap jako taki nie jest wymagany, mogą być inne zabezpieczenia przed wiatrem o ile dobrze pamiętam także odpowiednie usytuowanie wejścia do domu - osłonięte, we wnęce. Może ktoś czytał o tym i pamięta w którym to było numerze?

----------


## a&z

[quote="robert skitek"]


> § 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub *innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu*. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.


Tyle tylko, że z zacytowanego paragrafu wcale nie wynika konieczność stosowania wiatrołapu o co pytał kajaw. Teskę przepraszam, za te "brednie". To rzeczywiście było niegrzeczne   :oops:

----------


## 

tocze z zona dyskusje na temat wiatrołapu w naszym domu.
projekt powstał tak ze z dworu wchodzi sie bezposrednio na hall po lewo jest wejscie do lazienki dalej do pom gosp. na wprost wejscie do salonu i sypialni.
Jest tam przestrzał z dworu do salonu.
zona mówi ze tak jest fajnie ale ja wiem ze musi byc pomieszczenie posrednie , moze ganek jakis mały bo ogrzewanie bedzie kosztowało fortune. 

pomocy

----------


## robert skitek

w naszym klimacie wiatrołap jest nieodzowny. Mozna zamiast niego stosowac inne rozwiązania - kurtyna powietrzna, osłony itp. Poszukaj na forum, bo kilka miesięcy temu był potężny wątek na ten temat

----------


## karina anzorge

Może i fajnie ale np. w Kaliforni nie w naszym klimacie. Mam znajomych, ktorzy maja bardzo podobne rozwiązanie do Waszego - oczywiście już mieszkaja tak kilka lat i wchodząc do nich w porze roku nieciepłej i niesuchej, czyli przez 3/4 roku przy drzwiach można spotkać szmate do wytarcia butów czy chodnik mniejsza o to, ale salon w tym momencie traci na uroku! Poza tym co- wieszak na kurtki w salonie?..
Pomieszczenie przejściowe powinno być. Może być np. z przeszklonymi drzwiami czy jakims elementem nawiazujacym do salonu, żeby było elegancko, ale przede wszystkim powinno być praktycznie. Co to za urok- goscie w mokrych buciorach w salonie..Pozdrawiam.Karina[/quote]

----------


## w40

chce zrobic dosc duzy hall (ok 12m2), duze drzwi do salonu, kuchni, ale nie robic klitki 1,5x1,5 jako "wiatrolap". Mam znajomych, ktorzy nie maja wiatrolapu , i jest bardzo przestronnie i dobrze wyglada - po lewej stronie kuchnia, po prawej lazienka i PT, potem salon.

----------


## vanderbobo

straty ciepła spowodowane brakiem wiatrołapu w wydaniu classic -czyli drzwi- drzwi są naprawdę znikome. zostaje jeszcze pytanie o walor estetyczny. ja bym chciał mieć u siebie duży wiatrołap - taki 2x3 żeby sie w nim nie przeciskać jaw domach z PRL .

----------


## Patras

jestem za wiatrolapem, jest to bardzo wygodne pomieszczenie postaraj sie przekonac zone  :smile:

----------


## romka

a ja właśnie jestem przeciw temu.nie podoba mi się przeciskanie ,przetestowałam to u koleżanki,gdzie trzeba wchodzić rodxzinnie i ubierać sie,a póżniej wychodzić.ubrania wieszasz w garderobie/zamknietej/buty u mnie nawet teraz są na podłodze bez żadnej szmaty.nigdy mi się to nie podobało i nie ma problemu żeby to zebrać mopem/gąbką/
i dlatego u nas likwidujemy wiatrołap,będzie mały hol ,a póżniej saloooon 
,a bedziemy mieć mieszka -gargamela

----------


## Jacek69

Wspieram ideę wiatrołapu, który w naszych warunkach klimatycznych jest bardzo funkcjonalny. W naszym domu na pewno będzie. 
Mogę swoje racje wesprzeć dwudziestoparoletnim doświadczeniem z domu rodzinnego, w którym wiatrołap był i okazał/okazuje się nieodzowny.
Szczególnie jeśli planujecie otwartą przestrzeń na dole (jak wydaje mi się z Twojego posta) - bez wiatrołapu narażasz się na to, że każdy kto choćby tylko zajrzy Ci do domu od razu będzie w Twoim salenie - nie wpsomnę o takiej prozie jak utrata ciepla, bo to chyba oczywiste

----------


## smutna lidka

dzięki temu , że ma się wiatrołap, w holu moze być już milutko 

oczywiście wiatrołap powinien być na tyle duży, żeby zmieściły się tam szafy na ubrania i buty ( wtedy parkiet w holu sie nie zniszczy, no i w holu nie straszą szafy, tylko "błyszczy" komódka, czy coś takiego)

dochodzi element zimna, ale ja się nim nie kierowałam

----------


## 

no własnie to mówie zonie co pisze jacek69 ... bedzie otwarta przestrzen, bedzie z drzwi widac co jest w salonie i zimno po nogach....

----------


## smutna lidka

> no własnie to mówie zonie co pisze jacek69 ... bedzie otwarta przestrzen, bedzie z drzwi widac co jest w salonie i zimno po nogach....



Pablo, czy Ty naprawdę uważasz, że to ładnie się z tak młodym wiekiem obnosić ????

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Kochany, pomyśl o uczuciach innych ... 

Trochę współczucia ...

 :Lol:

----------


## 

ze co ze wiek ze nie rozumiem :smile:

----------


## drbudzik

a zamiast ocieplonych i szczelnych drzwi wejsciowych bedziesz miec zaslone z koca ?zeby po nogach wialo... Dla proby bedzie bez wiatrolapu,chyba ze sie nie sprawdzi,to dorobimy szklane drzwi suwane.

----------


## smutna lidka

> ze co ze wiek ze nie rozumiem



jak się zestarzejesz to zrozumiesz   :big grin:

----------


## 

lidka jak bede starszy to wiatrołam mi sie też przyda ?

 :big grin:

----------


## smutna lidka

> lidka jak bede starszy to wiatrołam mi sie też przyda ?



Pablo1979, nie udawaj, że nie rozumiesz  :big grin:  
jak będziesz starszy, to wiatrołap Ci się na pewno przyda, bo stare kości zimna nie lubią ...
lidka19xx

----------


## krzyss

Ja nie zrobiłem. Wszystko zależy ile razy otwierasz drzwi. Bo jak częściej otwierasz okno... to jak by Ci to powiedzieć... Natomiast zamiast wiatrołapu (tu juz nie chodzi o utratę ciepła, tylko o funkcjonalność, to zastanów się, czy nie wydzielić wnęki jako "szatni'. Dla mnie rwelacja. To jest jedyny pozytyw z pracy mojego architekta w projelcie indywidualnym. Wniosek: nie widzę krzyści z wiatrołapu. A z charakteru jestem skąpcem...

----------


## Agnieszka1

> tocze z zona dyskusje na temat wiatrołapu w naszym domu.
> projekt powstał tak ze z dworu wchodzi sie bezposrednio na hall po lewo jest wejscie do lazienki dalej do pom gosp. na wprost wejscie do salonu i sypialni.
> Jest tam przestrzał z dworu do salonu.
> zona mówi ze tak jest fajnie ale ja wiem ze musi byc pomieszczenie posrednie , moze ganek jakis mały bo ogrzewanie bedzie kosztowało fortune. 
> 
> pomocy



hihih Pablo my o to samo z mezem sie spieramy. Kiedys na forum utworzylam watek - z przedsionkiem czy bez , duzo ludzi sie wypowiedzialo, jak cie interesuje to tu jest adres do watku
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ht=wiatro%B3ap

----------


## manykes

tak,jest funkcjonalny i ma swój urok.........

----------


## zuczek

Będzie - całe 2,7m2

----------


## arcobaleno

Jestem zdecydowanie za! Mój wiatrołap będzie miał ponad 7 m2 (prawie 2 m na prawie 4m) Uważam, że takie pomieszczenie jest bardzo przydatne, można się spokojnie rozebrać, zdjąć ubłocone buty, postawić mokry parasol.. U nas będzie tam zabudowana szafa na wszytskie okrycia wierzchnie i butki, wieszak oczywiście też, jakieś lustro  :big grin:  , okno z roletką lub firaneczką i wejście do kotłowni. Drzwi jak najbardziej też będą prowadzące do dalszej dziennej części domu. W sumie to wiatrołap i kotłownia będą jedynymi pomieszczeniami na dole, które będą "ograniczone" drzwiami.Aha..no i wc oczywiście  :Roll:   Reszta pomieszczeń jest mniej lub bardziej otwarta  :big grin:

----------


## koks

najpierw długo się przed nim broniłam i usunęliśmy go z projektu, a teraz już mamy inny projekt   :Lol:  i właśnie "wywalczyłam"  :Wink2:  dobudowanie wiatrołapu; jeszcze nie wiem, jaki duży (nie mniej niż 3 m2), ale na pewno bedzie i się przyda nie tylko na buty, kurtki, czy parasole...
jeszcze się tylko waham, czy robić drzwi wewnętrzne, czy nie  :Roll:

----------


## zezo

Oj uśmiałem się setnie.
tak trzymać forumowicze.

----------


## rrmi

> BTW2: Zwróciliście uwagę: drzwi w USA nie mają uszczelniającej powierzchni przylgowej (czy jak to tam nazwać) - dlatego też tak łatwo włamują się za pomocą karty kredytowej.   
> Nie przeszkadzają im przeciągi i brak izolacyjności dźwiękowej?


Przeciagi im nie przeszkadzaja , bo nie oszczedzaja na ogrzewaniu , a z wlamaniami to tez nie problem , kasa w banku , a wlamania to raczej problem w dzielnicach emigrantow  :Lol:  
Temat o wiatrolapach jest super  :Lol:  
Jestem za wiatrolapem , ale nie za bardzo ciasnym.
Moze dlatego , ze w poprzednim domu nie mialam takowego  :Wink2:

----------


## justyna99

Byłam ostatnio w dwóch nowych domach. Jeden był z wiatrołapem, drugi bez. Jedni i drudzy byli zadowoleni. Ja jednak w swoim domu będę mieć wiatrołap, co prawda niewielki bo 1,55x 1,70m ale zawsze to coś. Założymy drzwi wewnętrzne ze szkłem mlecznym i za jednym zamachem  wiatrołap doświetlę i oddzielę od reszty. Co do butów i płaszczy to mieszkam teraz w bloku i nic nie śmierdzi a przecież trzymam to wszystko w szafach.

----------


## calibra2

Przede wszystkim chroni resztę pomieszczeń przed wyziębieniem jeśłli gdzie indziej są pootwierane okna a ty będziesz wchodził z zimnego dworu a poza tym jak przyjdzie nieproszony gość albo nielubiany sąsiad na przeszpiegi to zawsze zamykasz drzwi i przyjmujesz go bez skrępowania   :cool:

----------


## D`arek

Zrezygnowaliśmy z wiatrołapu bo nie podobaja mi sie takowe. Ich rola izolacyjna mnie nie przekonuje. Nawet lubię jak od czasu do czasu wleci trochę świeżego powietrza. Ubrania ciepłe, buty też.Dla mnie to ciasna klitka w której tłoczą się goście . Tak miałam w bloku. Dziękuję. Teraz mam od wejścia elegancki i wygodny hol. Hol z załomem w którym jest obszerny komandor.

----------


## calibra2

blok to nie to samo co dom tym bardziej projektowany od początku. No nie wiem czy to przyjemnośc jak mroźne powietrze wpada do domu i trzaskają nowiutkie okna lub drzwi do pokoi   :sad:

----------


## Tomek_R

U nas będzie wiatrołap zwany też hallem   :smile:  http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28352

----------


## Agacka

będzie taki niestały...  :Lol:  
z drzwiami rozsuwanymi na wiosnę po zimie się rozsunie i tak będzie do jesieni...

----------


## aha26

u mnie bedzie wiatrołap 6 m.

----------


## Ziarutek

koniecznie!!!


Pozdrawiam

----------


## pilpi

Rodzice mają na dole wiatrołap, w ktorym zawsze były zamknięte drzwi wewnętrzne bo zatrzymywały częśc zimna. Zawsze twierdzili że jest to niezbędnie pomieszczeniew domu do czasu, gdy......... wymienieli drzwi wejściowe do domu na nowe, szczelne o małym wspołczynniku przenikania ciepła. Teraz drzwi wewnętrznych nie zamykają chba że przed "oczami obcych".
W projekcie mojego domu jest wiatrołam ale narazie zatanawiam się nad robieniem drzwi wewnętrznych - wyjdzie w praniu.

----------


## Teska

mam wiatrołap i dosoatkowe drzwi wewnetrzne...sprawdza się....

----------


## Janussz

Musi być u mnie.
Był, jest i będzie.

----------


## KamaD

U mnie też będzie, 5 m2.
Będzie dodatkowo śluzą łączącą garaż z domem.
A w nim będzie szafka na buty, wieszak bądź szafa na odzież wierzchnią, lustro.

----------


## Alina Lozowska

Będzie, ale nie jestem pewna czy z drzwiami wewnętrznymi.Chyba bez.
Alina

----------


## Dominik!

Jak najbardziej! Co prawda nieduży -coś ok. 7m2, ale zawsze!

----------


## MaPi

Będzie, maleńki ale jednak.

----------


## D`arek

Wszędzie już się wypowiadałam na temat wiatrołapu ale tutaj jeszcze mnie nie było. Nie mam wiatrołapu , wykreśliłam go z projektu.  Odpatrzyłam to od mojej koleżanki. Wybudowała sie 6 lat temu - już od progu czuło się u niej przestrzeń, nie gnietliśmy sie przy witaniu i rozbieraniu. To była nowość ale wiedziałam , że taż tak chcę. 
Nie wieje  nam, nie jest zimno. Drzwi są solidne, uszczelnione,  Przy wejściu mamy niewidoczną z głębi domu dużą wnękę na odzież i buty.

----------


## długi

U mnie będzie 4.4 m2, spora garderobo-szafa na odzież wierzchnią i buty , żeby nie stały na środku. Między garażem a domem też będzie - nieduży 1.9 m2 spalinołap. Tam też znajdzie się miejsce na odzież roboczą.

----------


## Peterek

U nas nie ma, a projekcie jest. Po prostu w Poemacie3 wiatrołap to kicha. Przy wchodzeniu i wychodzeniu "szczypta" świeżego powietrza nie zaszkodzi. Drzwi zewnetrzne ciepłe i szczelne.

----------


## andrzejka

A u mnie będzie   :cool:   co prawda maleńki ale zawsze to coś  :cool:  
Po co   :Roll:  Choćby po to by postawić tak ociekający od deszczu parasol czy mokre buty a myślę, że i w wielu innych sytuacjach jest bardzo potrzebny  :cool:  SZczególnie jak się mieszka w najzimniejszej części naszego kraju  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

My akurat jesteśmy za tym aby wiatrolap był w domu i tak sobie zrobiliśmy. (9m2)
Jakie były nasze powody aby tak zrobić? 
Garaż mamy połączony z domem i wchodzi się z garażu do wiatrolapu a nie od razu do domu. Chcieliśmy tez aby buty (zwłaszcza) i płaszcze były zostawiamy „poza” domem. A to ze względu na nasze dziecko które sobie lubi wyciągać buty z szaf i się nimi bawić. A tak nie będzie miał do tego dostępu i już. 
No i jeszcze jeden powód to taki aby mieć trochę cieplej w domu.., choć ci co nie maja wiatrolapu wcale na zimno nie narzekają. 
No, a każdy robi jak lubi.., a mi mamy nadzieje, że w życiu się potem dobrze sprawdza właśnie ten nasz wybór.   :big tongue:

----------


## Boo

Będzie, z wieszakiem podręcznym, lustrem i może małą szafką na buty. Ponadto, jak sama nazwa wskazuje będzie chronił wnętrze domu przed wtargnięciem zimnego powietrza z zewnątrz.

----------


## 

Czy Waszym zdaniem potrzebny jest wiatrołap w domu który ma osłonięte wejście? Z jednej strony znacznie wysunięta ściana garażu, z drugiej wnęka ok 1,5m, całość zadaszona.
Pytam tylko o ewentualne straty ciepła, czy przy takich założeniach faktycznie wystąpiął?

----------


## D`arek

Wejście jest nieco osłonięte więc drzwi i okna się nie sypią, drzwi wejściowe dobrze ocieplone więc nie wieje. Dodatkowa korzyść to mniej o jedne drzwi   :big tongue:  . A jak to wygląda? - zapraszam do galerii zdjęć gdzie widać jak zamieniłam mały wiatrołap i mały korytarz na niewielki hol.

----------


## Boewulf

Koniecznie tak i koniecznie duży (15-20 m2).

----------


## Dominik!

> Koniecznie tak i koniecznie duży (15-20 m2).


Ale pomieszczenie 15-20 m2 trochę trudno nazwać już wiatrolapem  :Wink2:

----------


## Tomik_B

Mamy. Niewielki, ale jest.   :big grin:

----------


## dziubulek

U nas takze bedzie malutki wiatrolap.

----------


## Marek30022

Nie mam bo byłby za mały. Teraz jednak myślę aby oszklić wejście do domu (ganek). Szyby suwane, tak aby zasłona funkcjonowała tylko zimą.

----------


## robertus

U nas oczywiście wiatrołap też jest i nie wyobrażam sobie aby go nie było. W końcu trzeba gdzieś buty i kurtki zostawić.

----------


## kasztelan

Wiatrołap tak, ale to zewnętrzna część budynku!!  osłaniająca przed wiatrem ,deszczem śniegiem, gdy wyjmuję klucze , składam parasol,wycieram buty i wchodzę do ciepłego domu\niekoniecznie do salonu \ 
Kolejne drzwi  w obawie przed świrzym powietrzem to duża przesada
\drzwi zew . jedne ale szczelne i o dobrej izolacji\ Konstrukcja wiatyrołapu urozmaicająca bryłę domu i raczej lekka. Nie znalazłem takiego rozwązania wśród gotowych projektów \wszędzie sionka zwana watrołapem\
     POzdrawiam.

----------


## Dominik!

> Wiatrołap tak, ale to zewnętrzna część budynku!!  osłaniająca przed wiatrem ,deszczem śniegiem, gdy wyjmuję klucze , składam parasol,wycieram buty i wchodzę do ciepłego domu\niekoniecznie do salonu \ 
> Kolejne drzwi  w obawie przed świrzym powietrzem to duża przesada
> \drzwi zew . jedne ale szczelne i o dobrej izolacji\ Konstrukcja wiatyrołapu urozmaicająca bryłę domu i raczej lekka. Nie znalazłem takiego rozwązania wśród gotowych projektów \wszędzie sionka zwana watrołapem\
>      POzdrawiam.


Otóź to. 
Wiatrołapem nazywa się pomieszczenie (za drzwiami zewnętrznymi) zazwyczaj niewielkie, ograniczające właśnie wnikanie zimna do dalszych części domu. Dawniej nazywano go sienią a nawet gankiem.
Wszyscy poprzednicy raczej używali terminu wiatrołap w pierwszym podanym przeze mnie znaczeniu.

----------


## D`arek

Kasztelan dobrze napisał. Zrezygnowalam z sionki a nie z wiatrołapu poniewaz w moim projekcie go po prostu nie było. Wejście mam zadaszone, drzwi solidne. W domu jest ciepło, bez przeciągów. Jest  miło gdy ktoś wchodzi lub wychodzi - komu zaszkodzi gram rześkiego powietrza? Przecież nie jest to fala mrozu przenikająca dom. Dodam, że większość się dziwi, że nie mamy "wiatrołapu". Najbardziej dziwią się budowlańcy i ci, co już się wybudowali. Mamy za sobą pierwsze mrozy i widzę, że decyzja była słuszna.

----------


## Senser

Moja Ciotka, powiedziała mi że teraz jest wymagane prawnie, aby dom był wyposażony we wiatrołap. Jako dom całoroczny nie może być dom w którym z drzwi wchodzimy odrazu do np. salonu.
Proszę pomińmy aspekty użytkowe bo nie o to chodzi...tylko o to czy to prawda?? Bo trochę mnie to ździwiło...

----------


## Bredka

prawda

----------


## Senser

> prawda


Kurde to dziwne to naprawde...

----------


## brams

Nieprawda, bredka, nieprawda.
http://dom.gazeta.pl/ladny-dom/1,61596,2592557.html

----------


## Senser

A jednak  :Smile:

----------


## brams

Jednak  :smile:

----------


## izat

> Moja Ciotka, powiedziała mi że teraz jest wymagane prawnie, aby dom był wyposażony we wiatrołap. Jako dom całoroczny nie może być dom w którym z drzwi wchodzimy odrazu do np. salonu.
> Proszę pomińmy aspekty użytkowe bo nie o to chodzi...tylko o to czy to prawda?? Bo trochę mnie to ździwiło...


Ciocia ma poczucie humoru  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## bigmario4

Prawo może tego nie wymaga ale logika i praktyka:tak  :Wink2:

----------


## Senser

> Prawo może tego nie wymaga ale logika i praktyka:tak


Wyraźnie prosiłem o pominięcie tego aspektu w tym wątku.

----------


## Senser

> Ciocia ma poczucie humoru


Nie tyle ciotka, co urzędasy lub architetka u której robi projekt...w każdym bądź razie sama sobie tego nie wymyśliła..

----------


## paweu

"Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi nalezy chronić przed dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowania przedsioka, kurtyny powietrznej, lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść, nieprzewidzianych do stałego uzytkowania."  ... tyle mówią przepisy ...

----------


## Senser

> "Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi nalezy chronić przed dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowania przedsioka, kurtyny powietrznej, lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść, nieprzewidzianych do stałego uzytkowania."  ... tyle mówią przepisy ...


No to z kolei z tego by wynikało, że jednak to prawda??!  :Confused:

----------


## ppp.j

> "Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi nalezy chronić przed dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowania przedsioka, kurtyny powietrznej, lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu."


Jeżeli jest to wejście tzw. frontowe to wiatrołap jest potrzebny jak w cytacie.



> "Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść, nieprzewidzianych do stałego uzytkowania."  ... tyle mówią przepisy ...


Przeciez nikt nie stosuje w drzwiach tarasowych wiatrołapu. 
Czyli wszystko jak w przepisach

----------


## izat

> Napisał paweu
> 
> "Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi nalezy chronić przed dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowania przedsioka, kurtyny powietrznej, lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść, nieprzewidzianych do stałego uzytkowania."  ... tyle mówią przepisy ...
> 
> 
> No to z kolei z tego by wynikało, że jednak to prawda??!


czy ten zapis nie dotyczy czasem budynków użyteczności publicznej?

----------


## paweu

> Napisał Senser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał paweu
> 
> ...


Dotyczy wszystkich budynków. I nie jest koniczne wykonywanie wiatrołapu, mozna "inne rozwiązanie nieutrudniające ruchu".

----------


## Marek30022

Przepis śmieszny jak wiele przepisów a jak ja lubię stały dopływ świeżego powietrza. Co to jest pomieszczenie do stałego pobytu ludzi.  Hol chyba nie jest takim pomieszczeiem.

----------


## paweu

> Przepis śmieszny jak wiele przepisów a jak ja lubię stały dopływ świeżego powietrza. Co to jest pomieszczenie do stałego pobytu ludzi.  Hol chyba nie jest takim pomieszczeiem.


Może i śmieszny jak wiele innych, ale może uniemozliwić uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## Marek30022

> Napisał Marek30022
> 
> Przepis śmieszny jak wiele przepisów a jak ja lubię stały dopływ świeżego powietrza. Co to jest pomieszczenie do stałego pobytu ludzi.  Hol chyba nie jest takim pomieszczeiem.
> 
> 
> Może i śmieszny jak wiele innych, ale może uniemozliwić uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę.


 Toż w projekcie ma być ale można go nie zbudować, choć przyznam, że jest potrzebny. Niestety w domach średniej wielkości do 150 m pow. użytkowej  jest on zwykle bardzo  mały (dotyczy projektów typowych), a tym samym mało użyteczny.[/list]

----------


## izat

> Napisał Marek30022
> 
> Przepis śmieszny jak wiele przepisów a jak ja lubię stały dopływ świeżego powietrza. Co to jest pomieszczenie do stałego pobytu ludzi.  Hol chyba nie jest takim pomieszczeiem.
> 
> 
> Może i śmieszny jak wiele innych, ale może uniemozliwić uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę.


znasz taki przypadek???

----------


## chopinetka

Heja

Ja buduje domek bez wiatrołapu. Tak było w projekcie więc chyba można go pominąć. Fakt, że w tytule napisane jest budynek gospodarczo-mieszkalny ale to chyba istoty sprawy nie zmienia.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarzeb

mnie uczyli ze trzeba i jasno jest to napisane przeciez  :ohmy:  
dalszj czesci tego artukulu jakos nie pojmuje...
co do uzytecznosci brak jest ok w cieplych klimatach.... 
u nas czasem (   :Lol:   ) trzeba zrzucic gdzies kozuchy....... 

pzdr

----------


## Senser

> Heja
> 
> Ja buduje domek bez wiatrołapu. Tak było w projekcie więc chyba można go pominąć. Fakt, że w tytule napisane jest budynek gospodarczo-mieszkalny ale to chyba istoty sprawy nie zmienia.
> 
> pozdrawiam


A mi się wydaje, że zmienia i to istotnie...fabryka to nie to samo co dom  :Smile:

----------


## Roobertt

Czy macie oddzielony wiatrołap od reszty domu drzwiami bo ja mam ale chodzi mi pomysł usunięcia tych drzwi i niewiem czy niebędzie wtedy w domu zimno ?

----------


## MARKOG

> Czy macie oddzielony wiatrołap od reszty domu drzwiami bo ja mam ale chodzi mi pomysł usunięcia tych drzwi i niewiem czy niebędzie wtedy w domu zimno ?


U mnie jak drzwi nie było to się momentalnie wychładzało - no chyba że za wiatrołapem masz korytarz i oddzielne dzrwi do pomieszzczeń. Ja mam całą przestrzń otwartą i naprawdę było dużo zimniej w domu i rachunki były jakoś większe. Jedną z funkcji wiatrołapu jest właśnie zatrzymywanie zimna.

----------


## Jerzysio

Nie mam wiatrołapu, a w zimowe dni nie dopuszczam do "wentylowania"
domu, czyli wchodzimy prędziutko, szybciutkoooooo
J

----------


## 

*Roobertt* 

nie mam wiatrołapu, a w domu nie jest z tego powodu zimno 
podejrzewam, ze w wiatrołapie w zimie jest zimno (pewno około zera ...?) wiec otwieranie 2 drzwi zamiast jednych powoduje ze "oszczedności" sa prawdopodobnie pozorne 
dzieki nieposiadaniu jeszcze jednych drzwi mam wiekszy komfort, bo nie musze sie szarpac z klamkami, cisnąć kiedy do domu wchodzi wiecej niz jedna osoba, nie slizgam sie na zalodziałej posadzce a przebieram sie w komfortowych warunkach - jak w mieszkaniu ... a nie jak w psiarni  :smile:

----------


## MARKOG

Zalezy o jakim wiatrołapie mówimy - u mnie wiatrołap jest ogrzewany i jest w nim taka sama temperatura jak w reszcie domu - jest zresztą w bryle budynku. Wiatrołap od  korytarza oddzielają ładne duże dwuskrzydłowe drzwi . Mając ten wiatrołap unikam przechowywania butów czy wierzchnich okryć "na widoku" po drugie oprócz izolacji termicznej przy otwieraniu drzwi bardzo zatrzymuje brud - na jesien leżą tam dodatkowe wycieraczki których nie widać z salonu. W wiatrołapie jest ciepło i przytulnie. Broza pisał chyba o wiatrołapie w postaci dobudówki do budynku - nieocieplanego i wykonanego z innych materiałów niż budynek

----------


## Yoric

Robert,

Nie mozna jednoznacznie powiedziec, czy usuniecie wiatrolapu u Ciebie wplynie jakos na komfort cieplny domu - zalezy to od usytuowania domu/wejscia wzgledem stron swiata, rozy wiatrow Twojej okolicy oraz intensywnosci tychze.
U mnie jest mocno wietrznie i nie wyobrazam sobie chalupy bez wiatrolapu.
Wiatrolap chcialem miec, bo spelnia on nastepujace funkcje:
- tworzy strefe buforowa - jest cieplej "na salonach" i chlodniej w wiatrolapie 
- jest czysciej na salonach  :wink: 
- goscie (koledzy/kolezanki dzieci, inni "nie Twoi goscie") nie rozbieraja sie w domu i nikt Ci nie wytrzepuje kozucha nad glowa jak se spokojnie z browarem przy telewizorze siedzisz  :wink: 
- dzieli dom na czesc mieszkalna i techniczna 
Moim zdaniem przestronny wiatrolap to super sprawa i bardzo wazna czesc domu.

(Y)

----------


## emen

Robertt na pewno miał na myśli wiatrołap w bryle budynku, a więc zapewne też ocieplany (kaloryfer lub podłogówka). Chodziło jedynie o kwestię drzwi między nim a holem (salonem). Jak będzie u mnie - ciepło czy zimno - powiem na wiosnę. Zdecydowałem się na normalne, jak w reszcie budynku, drzwi między wiatrołapem a holem. Nie planuję ich specjalnie zamykać, ale jak będzie mi wiało, to je zamknę  :wink:  Jako ciekawostkę mogę podać, że producent drzwi, które kupowałem wspominał o specjalnych (!) drzwiach do wiatrołapu, które posiadają na dole opuszczaną uszczelkę. Tzn. przy ich otwieraniu uszczelka podnosi się, a przy zamykaniu - opuszcza.

----------


## Roobertt

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi
Wiatrołap jest poza obrysem budynku i niestety nieocieplony ale z BK 24cm grzejnik jest ale troszke mały więc albo go zmienie albo dam ogrzewanie podłogowe ale na prąd
Podoma mi się pomysł otwierania drzwi a jak zimno to zamykam i wiem czy są niezbędne

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

Kiedyś prawie każdy dom miał przedsionek - bo inaczej było zimno ( no i chyba taka była moda).
Czy dziasiaj przedionek też jest koniecznością jeżeli chcemy mieć ciepło w domu?

Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie w tym temacie (dom bez przedsionka , jedna para drzwi i może zaraz za nimi pokój dzienny?)

Ja lubię dużą przestrzeń otwartą, nie lubię dzielenia powierzchni dodatkowymi drzwiami ale może to nie ekonomiczne i lepiej zrobić to teraz niz później marznąć albo narażać się na dodatkowe koszty i robotę?  :Roll:

----------


## ewa i aleksander

U mojej mamy jest wlasnie tak i niebawem mama bedzie dorabiala sobie przedsionek.
Ciagnie chlodem i salon sie wyziebia.
Ktos na forum wspominal ,ze moga byc problemy z odbiorem domu ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.
A pomijajac wszystko inne ;gdzie zostawisz buty i gdzie powiesisz ubranie.Niby mozna kolo drzwi postawic szafe ale taka szafa w salonie???

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

Mam dwu metrowy korytarz pomiędzy drzwiami wejściowymi a slonem , a po prawej stronie tego korytarza równolegle schody na piętro. Chciałam aby te schody były odkryte i widoczne z korytarza (bez barierki a tym samym bez ścianki oddzielającej je od korytarza). 
Może jednak postawić na funkcjonalność a nie estetykę i zabudować schody boczną ścianką i dostawić drugie drzwi tuż przed salonem?

Mam dylemat....  :Roll:

----------


## beton44

Jak masz dylemat....

proponuję zrobić estetycznie na początek...


o ile sprawdzi się w użyciu przez np rok - to OK


jeśli będzie Ci przeszkadzał śnieg wpadający do salonu - to sobie zamurujesz, wstawisz drzwi - nie będzie to skomplikowane.....  :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

> Jak masz dylemat....
> 
> proponuję zrobić estetycznie na początek...
> 
> 
> o ile sprawdzi się w użyciu przez np rok - to OK
> 
> 
> *jeśli będzie Ci przeszkadzał śnieg wpadający do salonu - to sobie zamurujesz, wstawisz drzwi - nie będzie to skomplikowane...*..


dokladnie taki plan ma Frosch   :Evil:  
dam wam znac jak szybko   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

Dzieki, zaraz mi raźniej!  Taki też miałam pomysł, aby zrobić tak jak mi się podoba , a jak sie to nie sprawdzi to to zamurować i wstawic dodatkowe drzwi. Ale mój mąż namawia mnie aby od razu zrobić "własciwie". 
Poniekąd go rozumiem , bo jak się okaże , że on miał rację to cała robota spadnie właściwie na niego (przez moje "widzi mi się").  :Lol:

----------


## dżordż5

Uważam, że wiatrołap\przedsionek jest niezbędny. To co estetyczne nie zawsze jest funkcjonalne. Przy temperaturze na zewnątrz np. -10 ciągnie chłodem przez drzwi niesamowicie. Mam wiatrołap w domu i tam, gdzie pracuję i gdyby go nie było to chyba musiałabym dobudować. Jestem zdecydowanie za przedsionkiem.

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

A moze jakieś dobre drzwi rozwiązały by problem (nie sugeruję , że masz bylejakie drzwi ale moze są jakieś godne polecenia przez które nie "ciągnie" i są bardziej szczelne) ?   Czy ktoś słyszał o jakiś "super" drzwiach?  :big grin:

----------


## dżordż5

Ściana w przeciętnie budowanym domu ma od 30-50 cm grubości. Na ogół jest dwu- lub trójwarstwowa, więc jakie cudowne musiałyby być drzw,żeby trzymać dobre parametry. Moje drzwi są przeciętne - solidne,robione z drewna na zamówienie. Z pewnością są drzwi lepsze, ale zawsze będzie problem, bo trochę zimna z podwórka przepuszczą. Wiatrołap to taka śluza, gdzie zawarte powietrze stanowi dodatkową izolację. Też myśleliśmy nad rezygnacją z wiatrołapu, ale uważam, że byłby to błąd. Życzę słusznego wyboru.

----------


## tauf

Myślę nad drzwiami przesuwnymi ( chowanymi w ścianie ) oddzielającymi wiatrołap od reszty domu- zamykane byłyby przy niskiej temperaturze

----------


## dlugi rufus

Na razie wiatrołapu nie mam i jest ok.  :smile:  
Ciekawy jestem jak będzie jak już zamieszkam  :ohmy:  
Wolałbym go nie robić ,jak do tej pory nie zauważyłem żeby dom się wyziębiał.
Przebywam w nim sporadycznie i jak jestem w środku to mam wrazenie ,że przy drzwiach jest najcieplej.W korytażu jest podłogówka i dodatkowo mam grzejnik obok drzwi.Oprócz tego mam nawiew  z kominka ok.50 cm od drzwi,jak palę to tworzy się taka jakby kurtyna ciepłego powietrza.
Chcem jeszcze zrobić takie małe doświadczenie ,będę się kochać z żoną przy drzwiach na podłodze i sprawdzę czy ciągnie czy nie.  :big grin:

----------


## revo

Wiatrołap nie jest potrzebny. Mieszkam w domu bez wiatrołapu
i jest w porządku. W większości domów w salonach są dzwi balkonowe i jakoś nikomu z tego powodu nie jest zimno. Drzwi są obecnie dobrze ocieplane.
Natomiast uwazam, że pierwszym pomieszczeniem po wejsciu do domu
nie powinien być salon, ale pomieszczenie typu holl, gdzie moga być
schody.
Revo

----------


## nurni

Nie mam jeszcze drzwi wydzialających wiatrołap.
I oto moje spostrzeżenia:
1. Efekt wizulany bardzo fajny - dużo prestrzeni
2. Zimą przy otwarciu drzwi natychmiast ciągnie zimnem po całym dole
3. Przy małym dziecku jest to wada
4. dlatego będziemy mieć drzwi ale wizualnie lekie - całe przeszklone, celem zachowania tej przestrzeni.
5. Jak drzwi są zamknięte to nic nie ciągnie i nie zauważyłem specjalnego ochładzania.

pozdrawiam

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

> Na razie wiatrołapu nie mam i jest ok.  
> 
> Chcem jeszcze zrobić takie małe doświadczenie ,będę się kochać z żoną przy drzwiach na podłodze i sprawdzę czy ciągnie czy nie.


Dobry pomysł  :big grin:  
Muszę to zaproponować mojemu mężowi.
Jak będzie mu "dobrze" - to wniosek- wiatrołap nie jest nam potrzebny.  :big grin:

----------


## Roobertt

> Dobry pomysł  
> Muszę to zaproponować mojemu mężowi.
> Jak będzie mu "dobrze" - to wniosek- wiatrołap nie jest nam potrzebny.


Oj myśle że jak się solidnie postarasz to zostaniecie bez wiatrołapu   :big grin:

----------


## robinoc

Czy każdy komu otworzę drzwi, listonosz, inkasent, sąsiadka (pożycz pan soli  :big grin:  ), musi widzieć wnętrze mojego domu? Przy porządnej wichurze w sekundę nawieje liści, śniegu kurzu itd. to draństwo zawsze lubi sobie lezeć tuż koło drzwi i tylko czeka by sie zakręcic i do środka  :big grin:  , dlatego zdecydowanie jestem za przedsionkiem lub wiatrołapem, to taka strefa buforowa. Co prawda na amertykańskim filmie to zawsze prosto z dworu do salonu wchodzą, ale czy to praktyczne?

----------


## NJerzy

Zależy od układu pomieszczeń. Jeśli wejście do domu jest bezpośrednio do salnu, to wiatrołap niezbędny. Jeśli mamy przedpokój lub klatkę schodową, a wszystkie pomieszczenia mają drzwi, to ten przedpokój/hol wypełni funkcję wiatrołapu.

----------


## lukol-bis

W naszej strefie klimatycznej tradycją jest budowanie wiatrołapu, a jak coś wynika z tradycji, to znaczy, że całe pokolenia zdobywały te doświadczenia, więc po co wymyślać cos nowego i niefunkcjonalnego? Tylko po to żeby było nowe, a niekoniecznie dobre?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

> W naszej strefie klimatycznej tradycją jest budowanie wiatrołapu, a jak coś wynika z tradycji, to znaczy, że całe pokolenia zdobywały te doświadczenia, więc po co wymyślać cos nowego i niefunkcjonalnego? Tylko po to żeby było nowe, a niekoniecznie dobre?
> Pozdrawiam


Nasza strefa klmatyczna trochę się zmieniła przez choćby ostatnie kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt lat  :Roll:

----------


## cemik1

> Nasza strefa klmatyczna trochę się zmieniła przez choćby ostatnie kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt lat


Przypomnij sobie poprzednią zimę. Nie był to bynajmniej klimat śródziemnomorski. Wtedy pewnie ciągnęło chłodem bez wiatrołapu.

----------


## lukaszzzz

U mnie bez wiatrołapu. Od drzwi wejściowych do salonu jest jakieś 6 metrów. W strefir około 2 metrów przy drzwiach gęściutko ułożona podłogówka. Różnicy temperatur nie ma a przynajmniej jest nieodczuwalna. O przeciągach nie ma mowy bo drzwi z porządną uszczelką ocieplone. Dobrze , że nie wymurowałem ścianki i nie wstawiłem drzwi bo teraz mam otwartą przestrzeń.

----------


## Metal

Ja zrezygnowałem z wiatrołapu, który był w projekcie i podobało mi się, że otwarta przestrzeń i takie tam. Po dwóch sezonach zimowych wydzieliłem wiatrołap.
Nie bez znaczenia jest , że wejście mam od zachodu i jak wiało, to prosto w drzwi.

----------


## sSiwy12

Przepisy raczej nakazuja "przedsionek" (Rozporzadznie w sprawie warunków technicznych....)
§ 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.

----------


## Monika B

> 2. Zimą przy otwarciu drzwi natychmiast ciągnie zimnem po całym dole


I to jast największa wada pomiesczenia otwartego. Sama walczyłam o otwarte z mężem i inspektorem nadzoru - naszym kumplem. Teraz cieszę się, że się uparli. Na lato drzwi ściągnę i bęzie fajnie. Ale teraz nie wyziębioam każdorazowo mieszkania jak otwieram drzwi zewnetrzene, a w domku wychodzi sie często - po drewno, odśnieżyć, do garazu itd. Można przecież zrobić duże przeszkolone drzwi, jak ktos proponował, przesuwne lub celowo latwe do demontażu. Bez drzwi to kaplica jak na dworze ziab. Nie polecam.

----------


## 

> Przepisy raczej nakazuja "przedsionek" (Rozporzadznie w sprawie warunków technicznych....)
> § 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.


a mimo tych przepisów - to jakoś nikt w salonie nie buduje przedsionków  !projektanci projektuja salony bez przedsionków, ludzie takie "felerne" projekty kupują, a urzędnicy z PINB przymykaja na to oko przy "odbiorach" 
(fakt, ze rzadko któremu chce sie ruszyc d ... e zza biurka )
wejscia z salonu z salonu projektowane są jako duże lub bardzo duze ...  
drzewo do kominka taszczy sie nimi często kilka razy dziennie ...  :Confused:  
wszyscy decydenci najwyraźniej olewaja ten /durny ?/ przepis   :Confused:  




> Wiatrołap nie jest potrzebny. Mieszkam w domu bez wiatrołapu
> i jest w porządku. W większości domów w salonach są dzwi balkonowe i jakoś nikomu z tego powodu nie jest zimno...


ja tak jak *Revo* uważam - u siebie w domu - wiatrołap za niepotrzebny 
(mam  2 drzwi balkonowe - przy tych równiez nie robiłem wiatrołapow)
uznałem ze w domu aby było ciepło - trzeba palic 
budowa w domu jednego, dwu czy dziesieciu wiatrołapów sama w sobie niczego tu nie zmieni, od tego nie będzie cieplej ... niestety   :Confused:  
a kwestia lisci ... 
mysle, ze tu wystarczy zmiana nazewnictwa, jesli ktoś nie lubi miec lisci w korytarzu czy sieni, holu, itp. to trzeba te czesci domu umownie nazwac wiatrołapem 
i problem sie marginalizuje 
niby dalej trzeba je sprzatnąć ...  ale juz nie z sieni - tylko z wiatrołapu ! 

 :Wink2:

----------


## evevet

My mamy bez wiatrolapu ( w projekcie byl ale zrezygnowalismy) z odbiorem domu nie bylo problemow bo nikogo u nas nie bylo. Nasz kierownik budowy wcale sie nie sprzeciwial.
W tym roku to zima jak wiosna wiec sie nie liczy ale my mieszkalismy w naszym domu juz w poprzednia "zime stulecia"  :wink:  i bylo ok. Ja jestem zadowolona ze nie zrobilismy...

----------


## el-ka

Myślę, że rola watrołapu to bardziej taka śluza od brudu i miejsce na pozostawienie iwrzchniego ubrania, mokrych butów itp, bo porządne drzwi wejściowe nie powiny być przecież mniej szczelne niż drzwi tarasowe, czy okno, a może nawet cieplejsze, bo bez takiej dużej szyby. Jeśli nie otwiera się takich drzwi co chwilę, to nie powinno być wielkiej straty ciepła. W niektórych domach najczęściej wchodzi się przez garaż i wtedy wejście głowne ma charakter raczej odświętny. Ważniejsze jest zapewnienie dyskretnego miejsca do ppozostawienia butów i wierzchniego ubrania (może osobna garderoba), żeby nie robić bałaganu "na salonach". W moim domu będzie wyodrębniony wiatrołap, bo tak wynika z rozkładu wnętrza, ale raczej nie wstawię drzwi oddzielających od hallu.

----------


## anna99

O wiatrołapie warto pomysleć także w innej roli (tak jest u nas), pomijając kwestie zimno/ciepło. 

Mam psa, który leci do drzwi jak tylko poczuje, że ktoś obcy się zbliża (a jak dzwoni domofon to już jest hałas). Drzwi przesuwne załatwiają sprawę, nie muszę psiny zamykać gdzieś jak chcę oyworzyć drzwi.

Jak przychodzi listonosz, inkasent, itp. nie musi oglądać co jest w środku. Przyjmuję go w wiatrołapie.

----------


## kubaimycha

...w naszych warunkach klimatycznych to chyba niezbędne...

----------


## Jacek1204

Czy wiatrołap musi być zamykany ? Ma ktoś z Was bez drzwi. Pytam pod kątem utraty ciepła. Chcąc uzyskać wiekszy korytarz chcemy mały kibelek i prysznic przenieśc do pomieszczenia, do którego wejście jest tylko z wiatrołapu.

----------


## romwis

Nie musi ale może. Już o tym było - poszperaj trochę.
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Geno

> Czy wiatrołap musi być zamykany ? Ma ktoś z Was bez drzwi. Pytam pod kątem utraty ciepła. Chcąc uzyskać wiekszy korytarz chcemy mały kibelek i prysznic przenieśc do pomieszczenia, do którego wejście jest tylko z wiatrołapu.


Wiatrołap bez drzwi to już chyba nie wiatrołap.

----------


## Barbossa

no co Ty, wiatry nadal może łapać, tyle że przekaże je dalej

----------


## 

Ja nie miałem przez dwa lata drzwi w wiatrołapie. Ta sama temperatura w całym domu. Po założeniu drzwi widzę różnicę temperatur w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach zwłaszcza w wiatrołapie. Może przyczyną są metalowe ramy drzwi wejściowch, które zimą pięknie oddają ciepło na zewnątrz. Tego nie wiem , ale róznica jest.

----------


## Geno

> no co Ty, wiatry nadal może łapać, tyle że przekaże je dalej


Taki wiatrołap ale prawie.   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

bardziej wiatro niż łap..

----------


## romwis

są drzwi =>wiatrołap
bez drzwi=>wiatrowód
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## 

> ... Ma ktoś z Was bez drzwi. Pytam pod kątem utraty ciepła...


nie mam drugich drzwi i bardzo to sobie chwale

----------


## Edybre

> są drzwi =>wiatrołap
> bez drzwi=>wiatrowód
> pzdr.
> -romwis


Dobre   :big grin:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Zastanawiamy się czy go nie zlikwidować w naszym domu. U nas wiatrołap jest "szalenie duży" ma niecałe 4 m2.

Wydaje mi się, że bez niego byłoby przestronniej. Ale czy zimą nie będzie zawiewało? Mamy troche nóż na gardle, bo chłopaki lada dzień będą murować ścianki działowe więc musimy się zdecydować.
Czy ktoś z Was zlikwidował wiatrołap i jest zadowolony? A może uważacie, że to w ogóle głupi pomysł z likwidacją?

Pozdrawiam
Ola

----------


## Sasha

głupi pomysł z likwidacją - buduj

----------


## daggulka

też uważam, że to zły pomysł  :Roll:  
 my wręcz powiększyliśmy wiatrołap kosztem kuchni..... tak, że w wiatrołapie będe miała dwie przestronne szafy.... dużo miejsca na buty, ubrania....to duża wygoda..... 
bedziemy mieć w wiatrołapie podłogówkę.... w zimie, czy też jesienią szybciej buty wyschną  :Wink2:  , następny plus to że maras nie wnosi sie na hol i salon....w wiatrołapie ściąga się buty, w holu zakłada kapciuszki i jest czysto  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam, smoczyca

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Fatalny pomysł. 
Ja mam wiatrołap 2,9 m2 ale na pewno jest z nim o wiele większy komfort cieplny w domu. Szczególnie jak goście po imprezie (szczególnie Ci z bloków  :Wink2:  ) strasznie długo wychodzą i  wyziebiają mój domek.
Pozdrawiam.

Dzwoń do chłopaków żeby budowali.

----------


## telesforek

Koleżanka zlikwidowała i nie jest specjalnie zadowolona. Przestrzeni jest rzeczywiście więcej i lepiej to wygląda, ale zimą bardzo narzeka.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a moi rodzice zlikwidowali i są zadowoleni. Ola jeśli chcesz wpadniemy do nich do Złotorii to zobaczysz. Ile razy w ciągu dnia otwierasz drzwi? Nie wietrzysz pomieszczeń? Drzwi są szczelne więc nie widzę problemu.

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Aga, oglądałam Twój projekt i w projekcie u Ciebie był wiatrołap. Zlikwidowałaś. Moi znajomi też zlikwidowali, ale dopiero zaczeli mieszkać więc doświadczen z zimą nie mają. 

Słucham dalej opinii  :smile:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ooo...no zobacz, a ja nawet zapomniałam, że u nas był wiatrołap  :Wink2:   Moi rodzice mieszkają ponad 3 lata więc trochę przeszli. My dzięki nim zrezygnowaliśmy z wiatrołapu.

----------


## bimbelt

A moj brat wiatrolapu nie mial i dobudowal, bo mu strasznie zima ciagnelo od wejscia. W momencie, gdy w domu pojawil sie niemowlak, budowa wiatrolapu byla niezbedna. Decyzja nalezy do ciebie.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

hmm...u moich rodziców nie ma małych dzieci. A co Piotr doradza? Jak ma zrobione u siebie w domu?

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> hmm...u moich rodziców nie ma małych dzieci. A co Piotr doradza? Jak ma zrobione u siebie w domu?


Piotr nie mieszka w domu tylko w mieszkaniu w bloku, wiesz jak to jest szewc bez butów chodzi  :smile:  Ale zapytam co o tym wiatrołapie sądzi... bo jeszcze nie pytałam  :smile:

----------


## telesforek

Mając wiatrołap nigdy nie zauważyłam, że zimą potrafi mocno ciągnąć przez dziurkę od klucza - a wspomniana koleżanka owszem. Poza tym u mnie wiatrołap jest mocno obstawiony (duża szafa, wieszak itp), więc rezygnacja z drzwi w sensie wizualnym by dużo nie zmieniła - jak sądzę. Ale wiem, że jest spora grupa przeciwników wiatrołapów, którzy sobie to rozwiązanie chwalą.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a on nie mieszka w Osieku? Tam jest jakiś  blok?!

----------


## magangs

> Fatalny pomysł. 
> Ja mam wiatrołap 2,9 m2 ale na pewno jest z nim o wiele większy komfort cieplny w domu.


A drzwi otwierają Ci się do wiatrołapu czy na zewnątrz?

----------


## Andriu

buduj wiatrołap ja byłbym za tym żeby troszkę go powiekszyć, miałem ten sam problem bo jak w zimie przychodzi kulku ludzi to nie mieszczą się w nim a co dopiero jak maja zdjąć kurtki etc.i poza tym ciepło ucieka

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

W moim projekcie drzwi otwierają się do wewnątrz. Pomyslałam, że jak zostawię wiatrołap to zrobię drzwi otwierane na zewnątrz żeby miejsca przy otwieraniu nie zajmowały. A wczoraj usłyszałam opinię osoby, która zrobiła sobie drzwi otwierane na zewnątrz, że jakby miala jeszcze raz robic to już by tak nie zrobiła. Kilka razy jej sie zdarzyło, że jak wiał wiatr i nie przytrzymała drzwi to prawie je wyrwało.   :ohmy:   Kolejny problem   :Evil:

----------


## Andriu

pomyśl o tym że jak ktoś do ciebie przyjdzie to jak mu otworzysz drzwi to on będzie musiał sie cofać do tyłu zależy jaki dużu bedzie spocznik na schodach przed drzwiami, do tego jak będzie oblodzenie w zimie. a z tym porywaniem drzwi to racja

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

> Napisał ZŁoty Róg
> 
> Fatalny pomysł. 
> Ja mam wiatrołap 2,9 m2 ale na pewno jest z nim o wiele większy komfort cieplny w domu.
> 
> 
> A drzwi otwierają Ci się do wiatrołapu czy na zewnątrz?



Co najśmieszniejsze musiałem się chwilę zastanowić nad odpwiedzią  :Lol:  . Drzwi otwierają się na zewnątrz. Co do cofania się przy otwieraniu to naprawdę nie dostrzegam problemu, bo przecież to działa w obie strony, a ja przed drzwiami mam dużo, dużo miejsca między filarami.  
Wiatrołap ma 2,9 m2, jest w nim wieszak na kurtki, butnik wraz z siedziskiem dla jednaj osoby i 2 półki na nim. Smaczku dodają również dzrwi z garażu otwierane do wewnątrz. Ale prawda jest taka że albo wchodzi się od garażu albo z pola(z pola= z dworu -jestem Krakusem)  :cool:  .

----------


## Jeż

Chwileczkę. Czy zwolennicy wiatrołapów twierdzą, że malutki wiatrołap o powierzchni około 3 - 4m2, w którym jest szafa, wieszak i szafki na buty, który  pomieści co najwyżej 2 osoby, a praktycznie 1 osobę, jest użytkowany w ten sposób, że gdy z domu wychodzi kolejno kilka osób, to każda z nich otwiera drzwi do wiatrołapu, zamykla je, następnie otwiera drzwi zewnętrzne, wychodzi na zewnątrz, zamyka drzwi zewnętrne i krzyczy przez domofon "już można" i dopiero wtedy kolejna osoba wychodząca z domu wykonuje wszystkie te czynności dokladnie w rakiej samej kolejności? Czy nie jest tak, że przy wychodzeniu lub wchodzeniu do domu kilku osób jednocześnie są otwarte drzwi do wiatrołapu jak i te zewnętrzne? Czy nie sprawniej przebiega wypuszczanie i wpuszczanie wielu gości do domu, gdy barierą do pokonania dla nich są tylko jedne drzwi, bo wtedy sprawnie przez nie przechodzą z lub do obszernego korytarza, w którym mogą jednocześnie zakładać lub zdejmować okrycia wierzchnie? Oj wydaje mi się, że pomysł wiatrołapu trąci myszką. Funkcję wiatrołapu może pełnić równie dobrze, jeśli nie lepiej, korytarz. Ale warunek - korytarz nie połączony z salonem, tylko oddzielony dzrwiami od salonu. Sic!
Pozdrawiam
Jeż

----------


## sSiwy12

No, jesli ktoś prowadzi dom "wyjatkowo otwarty", to każdy wiatrołap (przedsionek) bedzie za mały, a witanie gości bedzie odbywać sie w salonie  :Lol:    Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt, że wiatrołap (przedsionek) jest wymagany przez przepisy:
§ 63. Wejścia z zewnątrz do budynku i pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi należy chronić przed nadmiernym dopływem chłodnego powietrza przez zastosowanie przedsionka, kurtyny powietrznej lub innych rozwiązań nieutrudniających ruchu. Wymagania te nie dotyczą dodatkowych wejść nieprzewidzianych do stałego użytkowania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Nie przesadzacie z tymi tabunami gości przewalającymi się nieustannie przez nasz dom? Przecież nawet jak spodziewamy się większej liczby gości to chyba nie zbierają się przed domem i wchodzą razem tylko pewnie w pewnych odstępach czasu. A poza tym standardowa rodzina to chyba zbyt często nie przyjmuje więcej niż 2 -4 osoby? Wystarczy mieć szerokie drzwi z wiatrołapu do holu i spokojnie wszystko się uda. A przynajmniej wszystkie kurtki, płaszcze i buty zostaną zamknięte w wiatrołapie a nie na widoku.

----------


## EZS

wszystko zależy od wioelu rzeczy. Moja mama nie miała wiatrołapu, dom był starszej daty i wejście przez piwnicę. Więc zawsze w dzwiach wisiała zasłona, żeby prąd powietrza nie wpadał prosto do domu. Dobudowała i bardzo soobie chwali. Dzwi otwiera sie, nawet zimą, często. A to pies chce wyjć, a to wejść, albo dziecko się kręci, a to ktoś na papieroska (nie znoszę palenia w domu, choć sama palę...)W efekcie ciągle te dzwi wahlują. Latem faktycznie jest mniej istotny, bo wszyscy śmigają przez balkon, ale... jeszcze ma jedną zaletę - jest to miesce, które jakoś zmusza do zmiany butów   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

Wiatrołap - genialna sprawa. To ostatnia rzecz w domu, z jakiej bym zrezygnował.

----------


## Graczyk

Z moim witrołapem połączona jest kotłownia którą zaadaptowaliśmy na garderobę. Dzięki temu goście i domownicy będą mieli gdzie zostawić buty lub płaszcze.
Likwidacja wiatrołapu nawet najmniejszego (ot takiego aby weszła szafa na buty i kurtki) to chyba pomyłka. Widać bajzel i na 100% ciągnie zimno.
Co do kierunku otwierania drzwi to ja mam na zewnątrz a odsuwanie gości od drzwi chcę ograniczyć umieszczając daleko od drzwi wejściowych wycieraczkę.

----------


## toomas

Ja tez mam - moj jest mikro ale jest  :smile:  - całe 2,7 m2  :smile:

----------


## ohh

Nie rezygnuj z wiatrołapu. Ja też mam niespełna 4m wiatrołap, ale na pewno bym z niego nie zrezygnowała. Kurtki, buty i zimne powietrze z dworu zostają właśnie w nim  :big grin:  .

----------


## zarka

U nas też jest mały wiatrołap i podobnie jak u Ciebie przejście z niego do garażu.
Uwierz że to bardzo dobra sprawa bo ciągnie od drzwi wejsciowych i dodatkowo od garażu (mino że jest ogrzewany) a poza tym zamykam drzwi od wiatrołapu i dzieciaki już nie mają szans ucieczki na podwórko  :Smile:  i cały bałaganik szczególnie w porach zimnych zostaje zamknięty.
Drzwi wejściowe (od strony zachodniej) otwierane mam na zewnątrz. Wiadomo że w Polsce to głównie wiatry wieją z zachodu i jak będzie wiał to drzwi będzie domykał  :Smile:  a nie rozszczelniał.

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Zdecydowaliśmy, że jednak wiatrołap zostaje. Ja zamrźluch pierwszsa klasa boję się zawiewania chłodem w te okropne zimowe dni   :Wink2:

----------


## MRJDomańscy

U nas wiatrołap 1,8x2,5m =4,5m2 wg mnie niezbędne pomieszczenie , po co 'syfić' błotem dalej  :wink:

----------


## sviola

podpowiedzcie proszę o jakich wymiarach zrobi wiatrołap?:
1 wersja bez okna i mały wiatrołap 



2 wersja z oknem i duży wiatrołap

----------


## Elfir

Wychodzi na to ze czesc pokoju z wykuszem jest zupełnie nieuzytkowana? Moze tą poprzeczna sciankę wyburzyc i robic podciąg, wtedy pokój bedzie ustawniejszy?

----------


## langerob25

> Ale prawda jest taka że albo wchodzi się od garażu albo z pola(z pola= z dworu -jestem Krakusem)  .


Ja też jestem Krakusem i też tak mam  :big grin:  Jak wszyscy inni.

Ja osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez wiatrołapu.

----------


## Ulka

> podpowiedzcie proszę o jakich wymiarach zrobi wiatrołap?:
> 1 wersja bez okna i mały wiatrołap 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 wersja z oknem i duży wiatrołap



Trochę szkoda powiększać go kosztem kącika z kanapą. Tam się przecież spędza w salonie najwięcej czasu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nawet kosztem zmniejszenia kącika TV wybieram wersję drugą.Mam wiatrołap około 4mkw.W nim szafkę na buciory i płytę wieszakową dającą wizualnie jeszcze trochę wolnej przestrzeni.Ogrzewanie podłogowe i twierdze ,że jest trochę za mały.Niestety nie miałem go jak poszerzyć.Projekt magda gl312 studia atrium.Ty taką możliwość masz a na dodatek opcja z okienkiem jest wprost rewelacyjna.Tak bym chciał.Ileż to masz kombinacji z drzwiami wejściowymi.Zdecydowanie wersja druga.

pzdr.

----------


## sviola

w rodzinnym głosowaniu też wygrywa wersja 2. a co z drzwiami? może zmieni c na otwierane na zew?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> w rodzinnym głosowaniu też wygrywa wersja 2. a co z drzwiami? może zmieni c na otwierane na zew?


Mam otwierane na zewnątrz bo jak się domyślasz wew. to w moim projekcie porażka.Nie wiem jak chciałabyś urządzić ten powiększony wiatrołap?Wiesz otwierane na zewnątrz dają znowu więcej przestrzeni i możliwości.Takie jest moje zdanie.Zresztą przed głównym wejściem jest jakieś zadaszenie na słupkach.Wybierz tę opcję z drzwiami ,która nada temu otwieraniu swobody dla komunikacji w przechodzeniu a co dalej za tym idzie więcej możliwości w ustawianiu mebli.

----------


## Princesa

Ja też jestem za wersją 2, przede wszystkim wiatrołap musi być! Brak wiatrołapu oznacza uciekanie ciepła z domu przy każdorazowym otwarciu drzwi zewnętrznych, a nie o to chyba chodzi...
Wersja 2 jest znacznie lepsza bo większa, okienko to wielka zaleta, możesz spojrzeć zanim otworzysz drzwi nieznajomemu, możesz nie zapalać światła w słoneczne dni itp. itd.   :Wink2:

----------


## zuzolka

I czy ktoś zainstalował kurtynę? Powietrzną.

----------


## herakles

Przymierzam się do budowy już jakiś czas i staram się wszystko jak najlepiej przemyśleć. Domek nie będzie zbyt duży więc jakby wiatrołap troszkę mi zawadza. Ciągle same problemy a to ogrzewanie a to pocące się drzwi a to to a to śmo, a do tego jak tam się mają cztery osoby na raz rozebrać?! Na więc musi być duży ten wiatrołap. Ale domek mały więc nie ma miejsca.

W związku z tym zacząłem zastanawiać się dlaczego ja tak bardzo ten wiatrołap chcę. Ano bo deszcz śnieg wiatr. No dobra zostawmy skrajne pogody. Na chwilkę na boku. Przez większość roku ten wiatrołap jest niepotrzebny. Nawet w mrozy. Pamiętam jak jako nastolatek paliłem na balkonie. Hyc i jestem na balkonie hyc i jestem w pokoju. Żadnego wiatrołapu nie było. Zero problemu. Więc po kiego grzyba mnie ten wiatrołap. Ale jeszcze tak myśląc jakiś głos który mi wpoił potrzebę jego posiadania. Więc zastanawiam się jak ja tego wiatrołapu będę używał i czy faktycznie nie da się wchodzić do domu przez zwykłe drzwi balkonowe(albo i takie lepsze niż zwykłe).

Zacząłem grzebać po sieci jak to robią inni. Wpadłem na dość oryginalne hasło wyszukiwania "house plans alaska". Następnie po norwesku. Oglądałem grafiki w wynikach wyszukiwania. NIE MA TAM WIATROŁAPÓW. Oczywiście nie zawsze ale w większości przypadków.

Zawsze też chciałem mieć wejście do domu przez taras. Trochę to dziwne jak siedzi się w ogródku i ktoś przychodzi z drugiej strony domu i się dyma w butach przez dom żeby otworzyć. Taras musi być od frontu. A więc taras wejście to wszystko cały czas mogą załatwić drzwi balkonowe. Zawsze też chciałem aby ten taras był duży i dość integralną częścią budyku. Coś takiego jak taras w projekcie domu "sosenka II" LINK ale parterowy.

No więc po co mi ten wiatrołap? Nie chcę go.

Jednakże rozważmy taką hipotetyczną sytuację. Przychodzą gości 6 osób w butach, śnieg wieś no i włażą mi przez te drzwi balkonowe. MASAKRA. No ale dobra, nie mogę im miło przez te moje drzwi balkonowe pokazać wejdźcie przez garaż? No i włażą przez garaż(odseparowany termicznie od domu jak się tylko da), do kotłowni w kotłowni sporo miejsca, duży wieszak na dużo kurtek i sporo miejsca na buty. A i ciepło od razu, więc i buciki się wysuszą. No i wleźli i jest impreza! Po co mi wiatrołap? Zrobię w jego miejscu garderobę, dodatkową łazienkę(albo kibelek). Ze śniegiem sobie poradzę, a w domu pod drzwiami balkonowymi położe kilka kafelków i dam podspód "gorącą" podłogówkę. Coby 2 pary butów w zimę tam stać mogły.

Mam też jeszcze jeden pomysł co zrobić z tym tarasem w zimę i jesień. Ano pozakładać jaką pleksę albo i co innego co bu go na te zimne dni zamknęło. W zimowy słoneczny dzień można by posiedzieć.

A wy co o tym myślicie?

----------


## aadamuss24

Wiatrołap to podstawa  :smile:  Gdybym drugi raz miał robić to zrobiłbym nawet dwa wiatrołapy  :smile:  Im więcej osób w domu tym bardziej jest potrzebny. Stosy butów, kurtek, toreb czy plecaków to wszystko można mieć w wiatrołapie. Mam wiatrołap częściowo przechodni i jest to do dupy rozwiązanie. Aby nie roznosić piachu trzeba często sprzątać, a to wieś jest i piach i błoto wszędzie. Osobny wiatrołap byłby lepszy bo możnaby tam czasami mieć trochę piachu i nie byłoby tego w całym domu. Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś stwory to mogą sobie zostać w takim wiatrołapie i nie zdemolują całego domu tylko wiatrołap  :smile:  Im więcej miejsca tym lepiej, to wszystk później się wykorzysta. 
pozdr adam

----------


## Jarek EM08

> [Ciach...]
> 
> A wy co o tym myślicie?


Myślimy, że, to Twój cyrk i Twoje małpy...

To nie będzie nasz dom, tylko Twój... I jak go sobie zbudujesz, tak będziesz mieszkał. 
Ale nie zdziw się, jak pewnego pięknego dnia pojawi się przed domem ekipa Teleexpressu i zacznie nagrywać materiał o inwestorze, który gościom każe wchodzić do domu przez taras, a gdy na dworze jest brud i słota, to przez garaż...
Poza tym, musisz się uzbroić w cierpliwość i przygotować na ciągłe odpowiadanie (latami) na pytania odwiedzających ludzi (znajomych, listonosza, inkasenta, widzów Teleexpressu...), co to był za poroniony architekt, który zaprojektował takie cudo... Będziesz mógł z dumą ich informować, że to jednak nie pomysł naćpanego architekta, ale Twój własny, osobiście tygodniami obmyślany, a nawet na forum Muratora skonsultowany!...

Gdyby nie to, że masz na koncie prawie 600 postów, to podejrzewałbym, że jesteś jakimś niepoprawnym trolem... Ale wydaje mi się, że Ty tak na poważnie... No ale co tam... to Twój dom...

 :bye:

----------


## mynia_pynia

U mnie wiatrołap jest niezbędny, bo:
- jest gdzie zostawiać buty i kurtki, 
- na chwilę obecną trzymam tam wózek dla dziecka i to się nie zmieni przez najbliższe 2 lata albo i dłużej
- mąż wracając z terenu zanim wpakuje się do domu to trochę mija i drzwi na dwór są otwarte dłużej
- z wiatrołapu wchodzi się do garażu i do kotłowni a ja nie lubię mieć widoku w domu na dziesięcioro drzwi więc zamykam jedne i mam otwartą przestrzeń domowego zacisza.

----------


## gorbag

W moich okolicach wszystkie stare domy mają na wejściu przeszklone górą, nieogrzewane werandy. Myślę, że to jest niezła opcja zamiast typowego wiatrołapu. Taki zabudowany ganek. Można ściągnąć płaszcz, zimowe buty, odłożyć parasol, trzymać wygodnie wózek, rolki itd.

----------


## Elfir

w takiej werandzie będzie zimą powiedzmy 5 stopni - każesz dzieciom zdejmować budy i kurtki w takiej temp?

----------


## gorbag

Nie każę, bo ostatecznie nie robię takiej werandy. Żonie się pomysł nie spodobał.
Wydaje mi się jednak, że to może być przydatne, nie tylko i niekoniecznie zimą.

----------


## Elfir

przydatne - tak, właśnie ściśle jako wiatrołap. 

Ale nie zastąpi holu - bo tam raczej będziesz "ściągnąć płaszcz, zimowe buty,"

----------


## qwert

poerwsza zime wiatrolap byl caly czas otwarty. Potem pojawilo sie dziecko i zamykalismy, by nie chodzil do butow.  przezylismy szok. W salonie zrobilo sie cieplej! Skonczylo sie "obcinanie nog"z zimna po otwarciu drzwi na dwor. O funkcji garderobianej wiadomo, widok na buty z salonu czy nawet na big szafe to nic fajnego.

----------


## avista

Czy do wiatrołapu może być wejście z dworu i garażu ?

----------


## edde

może

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ale tylko, jeśli garaż jest w pobliżu wiatrołapu.  :wink:

----------


## Christo24

Warto zauważyć, że wiatrołap potrzebuje trochę miejsca, żeby weszło do niego kilka osób naraz i mogło zdjąć swobodnie kurtki i buty. Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia drzwi, które muszą się tam zmieścić. Jeśli miałbym mieć wiatrołap 3m2 i jeszcze szafę to dziękuję bardzo za takie coś. Osobiście utworzyłem jeden duży hol i nie mam wiatrołapu. 

Z tą stratą ciepła to chyba jakiś żart? Okien też nie otwieramy na co najmniej 5 minut np. zimą, żeby przewietrzyć dom? A otwarcie drzwi przez wszystkich domowników zajmie może 2 minuty dziennie, szok! Z tymi butami i kurtkami na wierzchu to kolejny nietrafiony argument. Jeśli ktoś jest śmieciarzem i burdelarzem -nie potrafi butów czy kurtek schować do szafy to jego problem, ale nie można tego traktować jako obiektywnego argumentu.. 

Reasumując dla mnie wiatrołap jak najbardziej ma sens i nawet nie zastanawiałbym się nad jego utworzeniem, gdybym miał na to np. z 6 m2 do wygospodarowania. Można schować w nim szafę i uniknąć np. przeciągów jeśli po drugiej stronie domu jest otwarte okno. Ale te straty ciepła czy widok porozwalanych kaloszy zmielonych z kurtkami to zwyczajnie argument bezsensowny.

----------


## compi

Może bezsensowny gdy są w nim tylko jedne drzwi. Jeśli jednak są drugie, np do nieogrzewanego garażu, to już tak różowo nie jest. I wystarczy jeden pies w domu i już mamy następne zastosowanie dla wydzielonego przedsionka. A ilość butów, kapci, klapków ogrodowych przy czterech osobach( w tym dwóch kobiet : ) ) potrafi być imponująca. I nie trzeba być, jak to określiłeś, burdelarzem, aby ta ilość nie pasowała do otwartego, dużego holu. Taki też mamy w swoim domu, zaraz za wiatrołapem. Zakładam że każde nieużywane obuwie chowacie do szafki. My nie musimy. Te aktualnie potrzebne stoi ładnie pod ławą-siedziskiem w wiatrołapie.

----------


## bitter

Nie czytałem całego wątku ale wtrącę swoje 3 grosze. U mnie wejście do domu wypada wprost na salon. Mieszkając obecnie w wynajmowanej chacie wiem jak mnie mroziło (dosłownie) kiedy siedziałem sobie w jadalni oddalonej od drzwi wejściowych i ktoś je otworzył. A wbrew pozorom jak się ma dzieci i psa to jednak otwiera się często. Bardzo nieprzyjemne uczucie. Druga sprawa wizualna. Takie wejście wprost z dworu na salon mnie się nie podoba. Trzecia co będę miał jak zlikwiduję wiatrołap? Układ mojego domu i tak wymusza takie wejście do korytarzyka, mogę jedynie zastanowić się czy zamknąć ten korytarzyk drzwiami czy nie. Jak dla mnie wolę zamknąć - choćby najbardziej dbać o porządek jakieś walające się buciory zawsze będą i będą mnie wkurzać jak miałbym na nie patrzeć z kanapy.

----------


## Christo24

Wyróżnijmy dwie kwestie, bo widzę małe nieporozumienie.

1. Wejście do domu bezpośrednio na salon.

2. Wejście do domu na hol.

W pierwszym przypadku przedpokój w salonie nie jest najszczęśliwszym rozwiązaniem, zgodzi się z tym chyba każdy kto np. mieszkał w małej kawalerce. Za drzwiami zwyczajnie niezbędna jest odpowiednia ilość przestrzeni stricte na kurtki i buty. W drugim przypadku na spokojnie można postawić szafę z wnęką na buty, których absolutnie nie trzeba oglądać, nawet w "imponującej ilości". Poza tym nie wiem czy dobrze to wygląda jak ktoś przychodzi do naszego domu, witając się ze stosem butów na wierzchu i jeszcze psem ze swoim miejscem do spania (zakładam, że pies butów gryźć nie lubi). Czy to wygląda lepiej aniżeli hol z szafą ze schowanymi butami? Nie sądzę.

Reasumując myślę, że to kwestia indywidualna. U mnie zawsze chowa się buty do szafy, a nawet jak są na wierzchu przez jakiś czas to nie razi mnie to w oczy. Inni potrzebują osobnego pomieszczenia na swój burdelik i basta. O gustach się nie dyskutuje. I przede wszystkim o projekcie domu, świadomie wybranego przez inwestora, bo nie we wszystkich da się umieścić rozsądne wiatrołapy.

----------


## leniin

Moj wiat.... ma 3.5m2 i nie wyobrazam sobie go nie miec
Jest to dla mnie sluza do salonu lazienki i garazu
Fakt mala szafa ale jednak....

----------


## Elfir

ja mam wiatrołap bez szafy - obok jest zamykana garderoba.

----------


## maysee

My wiedzeni wczesniejszymi doswiadczeniami mamy u siebie wiatrolap 6.5m2. Wygoda musi byc, laweczka na buty itd. Jak ma byc maly (2-3m2) to moze dac sobie spokoj...?(w kwestii wygody bo jesli chodzi o stworzenie bufora dla reszty domu to powinien byc nawet niewielki). Jak maly wiatr. to i tak sie bierze okrycia wierzchnie i sie wraca ubrac do salonu albo wrecz na dworze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marek_bursztyn

Witam. Mam takie pytanko a mianowicie wiatrołap koniecznie musi być w budynku czy może być odrazu wejście do domu? Tzn w projekcie domu parterowego z poddaszem nieużytkowym mam wiatrołap i obok niego małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze (które nie będzie wykorzystane, ew jakis schowek) Być może w przyszłości będzie potrzeba adaptacji poddasza na dodatkowy pokój i z pomieszczenia gospodarczego można by było zrobić schody więc i najlepiej było by połączyć hol na parterze z watrołapem i schodkami na górę bez drzwi. Oczywiście drzwi wejsciowe porządne, ocieplane muszą być i ogrzewany cały budynek. Co myślicie o takiej koncepcji za xx lat?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## S.P.

Ja również zrezygnowałam z wiatrołapu ze względów estetycznych. Był mały i ciasno w nim byłoby się poruszać. To był słuszny ruch. Mam drzwi CAL z serii arktycznej, podłogowe ogrzewanie i absolutnie nie odczuwam braku wiatrołapu. Jest jedyny mankament takiego rozwiązania, w momencie otwarcia drzwi na zewnątrz ziąb dostaje się od razu do domu, ale to jest chwila i temperatura się wyrównuje. Dodam, że zima w tym roku była solidna ale ani przez chwilę nie żałowałam  decyzji zlikwidowania drzwi do wiatrołapu.

----------


## firewall

Dla mnie wiatrołap jest istotnym elementem domu ze względów klimatycznych. Nie mieszkam na południu Francji czy USA żeby nie posiadać strefy buforowej pomiędzy wnętrzem a środowiskiem naturalnym. Nie wyobrażam sobie gramolenia się w czasie śnieżycy w kilka osób do domu. Wejście z dworu bezpośrednio do salonu raczej zbyt praktyczne nie jest.Pomijam już potężne wychłodzenie wnętrza, ale jeszcze np. zabłocone wnętrze jest dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania.
Marek chcesz zrobić wejście w stylu angielskim, ale nasz klimat jest niestety trochę inny.

----------


## KK2012

Kolejny bezsensowny temat o wiatrołapie. Jak widać wyżej będą wypowiadać się ludzie, którzy wiatrołap posiadają jakie to wspaniałe rozwiązanie i ludzie, którzy go nie mają kwestionując posiadanie go.

Wiatrołap, o ile jest na niego miejsce to na pewno potrzebne pomieszczenie tj np. kotłownia, druga łazienka, jadalnia itd. Jeśli jednak taki wiatrołap ma mieć 2-3 m2 to lepiej dać sobie spokój, bo będzie zawsze ciasno i nieprzyjemnie. Z tą stratą ciepła podczas sezonu to nie przesadzajmy, chyba ze drzwi otwierane i zamykane są 200 razy dziennie.

----------


## firewall

Trochę racji masz. Z wiatrołapem jest jak z garażem. Można mieć ale nie jest obowiązkowy. W końcu w każdym przypadku auto  stoi koło domu i można do niego wsiąść i odjechać.
 No może trochę komfort trochę inny, ale da się z tym żyć.

----------


## kondziu87r

jedni za drudzy przeciw.
ja akurat jestem ZA wiatrołapem, chociażby ze wcześniej wspomnianych względów klimatycznych, i nie trzeba otwierać 200 razy drzwi aby wyziębić parter. wystarczy że przyjdzie listonosz czy kurier i drzwi będą otwarte przez minutę, zapewniam że domownicy poczują chłód. wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.
druga kwestia czystość. łatwiej jest ją utrzymać mając wiatrołap bo błoto i piach zostają właśnie w nim a nie walają się po całym domu. i najważniejsze dla mnie dyskrecja wnętrza domu. przychodzi listonosz, kurier, niechciany akwizytor i co nie ma wiatrołapu zaglądają nam przez ramię co tam ciekawego mamy w domu, a tak drzwi za nami zamknięte i tyle mogą sobie popatrzeć.

----------


## Dominik bfc

Wiatrołapom zdecydowane NIE !!! Większość domów w Skandynawii nowo budowanych jest bez wiatrołapów a klimat mają napewno nie lepszy od naszego. Pewnie że to kwestia wyborów ale jak trochę świeżego powietrza wleci jak wpadnie listonosz nic się nie stanie  :smile: ) Zastanawiasz się żeby go nie robić to nie rób jak stwierdzisz po czasie że byś chciał dostawić ściankę z drzwiami nie problem, gorzej demontować istniejącą...

----------


## Marek_bursztyn

Ja miałem na myśli otwarty wiatrołap czyli bez drzwi ale np łuk jako nadproże, przejście szerokości normalnych drzwi. Czyli reasumując błota nie wnosimy do domu, buty zmieniamy w tym właśnie otwartym wiatrołapie. Jak i również zaraz obok drzwi wejściowych miały by się zaczynać schody na poddasze (np drewniane) 

A jeśli chodzi o śnieżyce to wejście w tym domku który mam zamiar postawić ma duuże zadaszenie więc z tym nie ma problemu.

----------


## KK2012

> Trochę racji masz. Z wiatrołapem jest jak z garażem. Można mieć ale nie jest obowiązkowy. W końcu w każdym przypadku auto  stoi koło domu i można do niego wsiąść i odjechać.
>  No może trochę komfort trochę inny, ale da się z tym żyć.


Przesadzasz z tym garażem. Specjalnie o nim nie wspomniałem, gdyż dla mnie garaż to podstawa, szczególnie jeśli posiada się coś co warto w garażu trzymać. Poza tym ma wiele innych, ważnych funkcji, a rezygnacja z niego wynika tylko i wyłącznie z kwestii finansowych. Tymczasem wiatrołap to kwestia dyskusyjna, praktycznie nie ma przeznaczenia, bo mniejsza utrata ciepła (sic!) czy niewidoczne z salonu buty to kwestia polemiczna lub zamknięcie widoku ściany i komody dla akwizytora.

Ktoś wyżej wspomniał o kurierze - to są właśnie rzeczy, które można na siłę wymyślać dla potwierdzenie swoich wyimaginowanych tez. Kiedyś słyszałem argument, że jakiś burdelarz-kompostownik nie wyniósł z dzieciństwa nawyku chowania butów do szafki i trzymał taki śmietnik na wierzchu zasłaniając to sobie drzwiami - to był jego argument za wiatrołapem. Dzięki wiatrołapowi nie ma żadnego zapobiegnięcia utraty ciepła, bo dom i tak trzeba wietrzyć. Najwyżej później otworzy się okno na kilka sekund krócej... Jedyną rzeczą, sensowną jest to, że w domu jest potrzebne miejsce na rozebranie się dla nas i dla gości. Fakt czy są dodatkowe drzwi czy ich nie ma to rzecz gustu. Osobiście gdybym miał nadmiar miejsca na przedpokoju na pewno bym sobie go zrobił, bo dlaczego nie, ale bez niego nie odczuwam żadnego dyskomfortu, to jakaś komedia z tymi argumentami "ZA".  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

A może przeskoczyć w końcu z kulturą do cywilizacji i przestać przyjmować ludzi w otwartych drzwiach. Czy to sąsiad po cukier, czy listonosz- wypadałoby jednak wpuścić do środka a nie gaworzyć przez próg. I znikną prawie wszystkie argumenty. Bo nawet nie bujną wyobraźnią, ale zwykłym nieobyciem są spowodowane  :wink:

----------


## kondziu87r

jasne już widzę jak wpuszczacie listonoszy do domu. bo oni mają czas i chęci oglądać wasze majątki.

----------


## firewall

> Wiatrołapom zdecydowane NIE !!! Większość domów w Skandynawii nowo budowanych jest bez wiatrołapów a klimat mają napewno nie lepszy od naszego. Pewnie że to kwestia wyborów ale jak trochę świeżego powietrza wleci jak wpadnie listonosz nic się nie stanie ) Zastanawiasz się żeby go nie robić to nie rób jak stwierdzisz po czasie że byś chciał dostawić ściankę z drzwiami nie problem, gorzej demontować istniejącą...


Kilka domów z Finlandii







Jakoś nie widzę potwierdzenia twoich słów. 
Na który nie patrzę, to każdy ma wiatrołap ( na rysunku Tk ).

----------


## pionan

> Ja miałem na myśli otwarty wiatrołap czyli bez drzwi ale np łuk jako nadproże, przejście szerokości normalnych drzwi. Czyli reasumując błota nie wnosimy do domu, buty zmieniamy w tym właśnie otwartym wiatrołapie. Jak i również zaraz obok drzwi wejściowych miały by się zaczynać schody na poddasze (np drewniane) 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o śnieżyce to wejście w tym domku który mam zamiar postawić ma duuże zadaszenie więc z tym nie ma problemu.


u mnie jest właśnie taki otwarty wiatrołap i sprawdza się wyśmienicie.

----------


## Dominik bfc

Mówiąc o Skandynawii miałem na myśli Szwecję. Tak jak ktoś wspomniał wyżej  to że dom od razu zaprasza do siebie nie mając wiatrołapu to atut, a to że to jakieś pokazywanie majątku bo ktoś wejdzie zagadać. Poza tym tak patrząc sekundę na te finlandzkie budowanie to dopiero pokręcone jest  :smile:   :smile:  same wiatrołapy, w kuchni w kształcie U okrągły stół centralnie w środku, no i sauny chronione tyloma wiatrołapami żeby żaden sąsiad tam nie trafił  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> jasne już widzę jak wpuszczacie listonoszy do domu. bo oni mają czas i chęci oglądać wasze majątki.



Mogą za to rzucić okiem czy masz telewizor i opłacasz abonament...

----------


## firewall

Super argument za posiadaniem wiatrołapu :big grin:

----------


## herakles

Byłem ostatnio w domu gdzie nie ma wiatrołapu -20^C było i git nawet jak wchodzi dużo bydła to wchodzi i zamyka i wchodzi szybciej bo od razu do większego pomieszczenia. Popatrzcie sobie na domy na alasce, żadnych wiatrołapów.

----------


## Elfir

> Mówiąc o Skandynawii miałem na myśli Szwecję.


Projekt ze szwedzkiej strony:
http://www.murum.se/flash/flashpopup_stenstugu.html

W Niemczech też mają domy z wiatrołapami lub bez wiatrołapów. Jak komu wygodniej.

Ja mam w tej chwili wejście z klatki schodowej (mieszkanie w bloku) wprost w główną przestrzeń komunikacyjną domu. Zimą trzeba wiecznie przecierac podłogę na mokro, bo sól i piasek z butów się roznoszą po całym domu. Dlatego zawsze zwracam uwagę w projektach domow - wejście z garażu powinno być jak najbliżej głównego wejścia do domu i zaraz przy drzwiach wejściowych szafa, żeby nie trzeba było robić więcej niż 3 kroki do wnętrza domu aby zdjąc buty.

----------


## KK2012

> Zimą trzeba wiecznie przecierac podłogę na mokro, bo sól i piasek z butów się roznoszą po całym domu.


Możesz wytłumaczyć w jaki sposób w domu bez wiatrołapu syf ma się roznosić, a z wiatrołapem już nie? Jakieś specjalne siły zatrzymują syf przed wnoszeniem z jednego pomieszczenia do drugiego?  :wiggle:  A może fakt braku dodatkowych drzwi sprawia, że goście od razu wlatują do salonu i zaczynają skakać po stołach jak małpy?  :cool: 

Jeśli piszesz o braku jakiegokolwiek "przedpokoju" to absolutnie się zgadzam, że takie rozwiązania są niestety bardzo uciążliwe w kwestii utrzymania porządku, widziałem projekty, gdzie wchodzi się do domu wprost np. do salonu i wygląda to strasznie - szatnia w pokoju, jak w kawalerce tudzież akademiku. Temat jednak tyczy się tak naprawdę dodatkowych drzwi, bo praktycznie w większości domów jest miejsce za drzwiami na kurtki, buty, na rozebranie się, często w kaflach, żeby można było to później łatwo wyczyścić. Drzwi mają mieć argument w postaci niby powstrzymania ucieczki ciepła oraz zamknięciem bajzlu na widok publiczny z domu czy ominięcie kontroli abonamentowej ze strony listonosza.  :cool:  I są to argumenty śmieszne, szczególnie jeśli wiatrołap miałby być malutki. Jeśli wiatrołap jest co najmniej użytkowy tzn. ma te 6 m2 + szafa i wieszak to dlaczego z niego rezygnować, niech będzie obok kolejnej łazienki, garażu itd. itp.

----------


## Elfir

Wiatrołap jest miejsce gdzie się nie krzyżują komunikacje. Zamknięte pomieszczenie, gdzie zdjemujesz buty i przechodzisz dalej.

Przykład tego szwedzkiego domu:


Ja właśnie mam coś podobnego - do łazienki przechodzi się przez strefę wejściową. Jak nie wytrzesz podłogi na mokro zaraz po zdjęciu butów, to piasek i śnieg roznosi się pod stopami za każdym razem jak idzie się do łazienki. 
Nigdy więcej takich układów!

----------


## firewall

Ten układ zupełnie mnie nie przekonuje. 
Już widzę oczyma wyobraźni taką scenę. Zima, tęgi mróz, sobota okolice południa, wracam z zakupów i ładuję się z tymi wszystkimi tobołami do środka i staję oko w oko z cudownie wygrzaną po długiej, gorącej kąpieli żoną, która właśnie w piżamce idzie jeszcze na chwilę pod kołderkę do łóżka. Zapamiętałbym tą chwilę do końca życia, czyli przez następne 10-15 sekund.
Chyba że wszystkie szwedki są bardzo leniwe i nie mają chęci za coś takiego zamordować męża.
Zresztą ta służbówka przy kuchni to też średni pomysł. Nocny sprint do łazienki to też wyzwanie.
Generalnie kiepskie planowanie przestrzeni.

----------


## Elfir

Nie chodziło mi o plan całego mieszkania, ale konkretnie strefy wejściowej.  

Bo mają wiatrołap też mozna to spieprzyć. Przykładowo w tym projekcie:


Szafa na wierzchnie ubrania jest w części komunikacyjnej salon-schody-toaletaa, czyli zdejmując ubłocone buty przy szafie od razu trzeba wycierać podłogę, bo za chwilę przebiegnie dziecko w skarpetkach nas przywitać i wszystko rozdepcze. 
Tutaj ewentualnie można buty zdjąc i zostawić do wyschnięcia w wiatrołapie, zamknąc drzwi od wiatrołapu i w skarpetkach podejść do szafy by zdjąć kurtki i wyciągnąć pantofle. Ale gdyby nie było wiatrołapu, tylko od razu główny hol, trzeba byłoby wejść do strefy domowej w butach.

----------


## firewall

Tutaj to raczej śluza powietrzna.

----------


## KK2012

Ten projekt/rzut jest źle wykonany, wiatrołap powinien być przedłużony do tej szafy i tyle. Nie sugerujmy się planami architektów dot. pomieszczeń (poza ścianami nośnymi oczywiście), w moim przypadku pomieszczenia były pierwotnie bardziej idiotycznie rozplanowane niż powyższe.

----------


## kroni

ja sobie nie wyobrażam domu bez wiatrołapu i spiżarni .prędzej bez garażu.przecież na 90% naszych działek ze świeżo wybudowanymi domami jest ultra przewiew bo wszystko dopiero zaczyna rosnąć i minął lata kiedy te tuje lub inne naturalne wiatrołapy podrosną.wogóle mi sie nie podobaja garaże w bryle domu,szkoda miejsca.mój jest 10m od domu z płyty osb i jest super .ale bez wiatrołapu?nie

----------


## beata.i

> ja sobie nie wyobrażam domu bez wiatrołapu i spiżarni .prędzej bez garażu.przecież na 90% naszych działek ze świeżo wybudowanymi domami jest ultra przewiew bo wszystko dopiero zaczyna rosnąć i minął lata kiedy te tuje lub inne naturalne wiatrołapy podrosną.wogóle mi sie nie podobaja garaże w bryle domu,szkoda miejsca.mój jest 10m od domu z płyty osb i jest super .ale bez wiatrołapu?nie


ja osobiście też sobie bez wiatrołapu nie wyobrażam. raz że wygoda - rozebrać się i wchodzić dalej, dwa może to tylko złudzenie ale wydaje mi się że tak nie hula wiatr po domu jak się wchodzi, trzy to z listonoszem też jest super - rozmawiasz kwitujesz w domu nie w progu a jednak w części zamkniętej (nie widać czy masz tv :smile: ) obecnie mam wiatrołap i w nowym domu który się wykańcza oczywiście także. jestem obiema rękami ZA. pozdrawiam

----------


## namira

Mam wiatrołap 5m,bardzo się przydaje,szczególnie zimą

----------


## kroni

u mnie własnie wali śnieg i strasznie wieje.nie wyobrazam sobie teraz wejścia do domu z koszem drzewa przy takiej pogodzie.po prostu nie.to tak jakby nie ocieplić domu.oczywiście że można ale czy warto?nawet w filmach sf mieli takie luzy,hehehehe.

----------


## compi

Ja sobie nie wyobrażam w ogóle wchodzenia z  obuwiem wprost do części "czystej". To tak jak w starych kawalerkach. Z korytarza blokowego bezpośrednio do pokoju głównego.

----------


## KK2012

> ja sobie nie wyobrażam domu bez wiatrołapu i spiżarni .prędzej bez garażu.przecież na 90% naszych działek ze świeżo wybudowanymi domami jest ultra przewiew bo wszystko dopiero zaczyna rosnąć i minął lata kiedy te tuje lub inne naturalne wiatrołapy podrosną.wogóle mi sie nie podobaja garaże w bryle domu,szkoda miejsca.mój jest 10m od domu z płyty osb i jest super .ale bez wiatrołapu?nie


Wielu sobie nie wyobraża domu bez garażu, wielu też nawet garażu poza budynkiem, bo komfortu przy tym nie ma jak trzeba wyłazić z domu, aby dojść do samochodu w śnieżycę czy ulewę jak można sobie przejść do drugiego pomieszczenia, więc takie gadanie jest trochę bez sensu. Kwestia gustów.

----------


## gahan

Pierwsza zima w nowym domu za nami  - i to bez wiatrołapu. 
Mamy niewielki hol, z którego dopiero drzwiami wydzielimy wiatrołap. Póki co mamy wygodną przestrzeń nieposzatkowaną na klitki - tzn. na maleńki wiatrołap i reszta holu.
Pod tym kątem jest na pewno wygodniej, ale to sprawa typowo indywidualna, wynikająca z naszego projektu.

Poza tym - mamy układ,że w linii prostej od wejścia przechodzi się do salonu. Niestety każde otwarcie drzwi wejściowych odczuwa się zimnym podmuchem w cieplutkim salonie.
Z holu  mamy  także wejście do łazienki - wychodząc z mokrą głową można się spotkać z "miłym" orzeźwieniem od strony drzwi wejściowych.
Nie mamy małych dzieci - ale nie bardzo widzę biegającego brzdąca ( często na bosakach) w pobliżu otwieranych drzwi przy -20 st na zewnątrz. W każdym razie moi goście z małymi dziećmi zwracają na takie podmuchy. 

Być może, ktoś kto ma wejście usytuowane gdzieś na boku,  "za zakrętem"  nie będzie odczuwać takiego dyskomfortu, ale  ja - wybieram jednak wiatrołap.

----------


## compi

Na zimę parawan i będzie ok ; ). Z jednej strony mam wiatrołap i go polecam, z drugiej często korzystamy, nawet zima, z drzwi tarasowych w salonie bo to psa trzeba nakarmić, rozpałkę naciupać itp historie.

----------


## herakles

> Na zimę parawan i będzie ok ; ). Z jednej strony mam wiatrołap i go polecam, z drugiej często korzystamy, nawet zima, z drzwi tarasowych w salonie bo to psa trzeba nakarmić, rozpałkę naciupać itp historie.


O super idea! Taka gruba zasłona.

----------


## compi

No ja żartowałem, a Ty poważnie, hheeehe.  Kurtynę powietrzną na fotokomórkę montuj, koszt wyjdzie pewnie w cenie dobrych drzwi z regulowaną ościeżnicą.

----------


## Elfir

Ja bym z tego nie żartowała. Gruba zasłona na zimę to rozwiązanie spotykane w Wlk. Brytanii. 
Sama to rozważam do czasu zebrania kasy na drzwi wewnętrzne wiatrołapu.

Brytyjczycy też nie robia klasycznych wiatrołapów (łagodniejszy klimat) ale z porad na stronach o DIY wynika, że brakuje im tego, bo proponują szycie zasłon na drzwi, wałków do układania pod drzwiami wejściowymi (szczelina, którą wpada zimno)

----------


## compi

XXI wiek mamy, ale podobno styl retro jest modny, makatki, jelenie na ścianach  ;  ).

----------


## qqlio

Przy budowie poszlismy w opcje - "wydzielony wizualnie wiatrolap z miejscem na zamontowanie przesuwnych drzwi".
Minely 3 lata i nie widzimy dalej potrzeby ich montazu.

ALE u nas wejscie jest osloniete bryla domu i skarpa.

Co kto lubi  :Smile:

----------


## gahan

A wiecie,że myślałam o powieszeniu takiej właśnie zasłony jak napisała Elfir .... tyle,że  od razu zaczęłam sobie wyobrażać kurz na takim materiale, brud od podłogi, pranie tegoż, wieszanie ...  aaa tam, poczekam z 10 lat na drzwi  :wink:

----------


## compi

Ceratki kurz się nie chwyta, a są takie ładne, prysznicowe : D.

----------


## herakles

Kurde po zimie oddasz do pralni za 20zł nie przesadzaj. Albo kupisz nową i na każdą zimę będziesz miała inny kolor albo wzorek  :Lol: 

Jest wiele za i przeciw. Chciałbym pięknie poprosić o rzuty domków w których brak wiatrołapu się sprawdza. (większość domków to projekty typowe więcy wystarczy link). Myślę, że to działa tak, że zależy od umiejscowienia drzwi. Dlatego jedni jak otworzą to wiuwa, a innym nie.

----------


## budującakobieta

Ja wiatrołap mam, ale jeszcze nie zamknięty drzwiami. Nie zauważyłam, żeby ciągneło, ale od wiatrołapu do kuchni czy salonu daleko jest więc moge nie poczuć zimnego powiewu. Gorzej z piwnicą  :sad:  Brak drzwi = zimno ciągnące z piwnicy. To na pewno do zmiany przed przyszłą zimą.
Dla mnie wiatrołap, czy jak ktoś po staremu woli ganek (zawsze lubiłam to słowo) jest super ważny i potrzebny. Klimat jaki jest, każdy wie, a jest coraz gorzej  :wink:

----------


## Gryfpc

> Dla mnie wiatrołap, czy jak ktoś po staremu woli ganek (zawsze lubiłam to słowo) jest super ważny i potrzebny. Klimat jaki jest, każdy wie, a jest coraz gorzej


Drzewiej wołano na wiatrołap: *sień*. Swoją drogą, zanim zamontowaliśmy stolarkę wewnętrzną w naszym domku, też korzystaliśmy z "materiałowych" drzwi (wykonane były ze starych zasłon i drewnianych karniszy). Do dziś śmiejemy się wszyscy, że podczas imprezy po komunii syna nie trzeba było specjalnie w dolnej łazience sprzątać. Dziwnym trafem mało kto mógł/chciał się skupić za taką zasłonką...  :oops:  :devil:

----------


## KK2012

Nie macie wrażenia, że pytanie w temacie zostało trochę nieszczęśliwie nazwane? Sądzę, że 99% ludzi, którzy mają miejsce na wiatrołap zrobiliby go, bo jednak zawsze spełni bardziej lub mniej mądrą funkcję, a koszt wykonania raczej żaden, bo to tylko jedne drzwi więcej. Schody zaczynają się, gdy miejsca na wiatrołap nie ma tzn. możemy wygospodarować np. 3-4 m2 i jeszcze np. nie możemy tam wcisnąć pelnowymiarowej szafy nie tylko na japonki, ale też kurtki dla całej rodziny i gości. Drzwi pomiędzy wiatrołapem, a resztą domu również trzeba swobodnie otworzyć, a czasem i zostawić otwarte, bo nie zawsze chce się zamykać. Mój znajomy ma taki mikrowiatrołap 4 m2 i nie można się tam nawet ruszyć, szafa w innym miejscu domu, otwarcie drzwi powoduje, że wszyscy muszą stamtąd wyjść, kompletnie bez sensu.

----------


## qqlio

> Nie macie wrażenia, że pytanie w temacie zostało trochę nieszczęśliwie nazwane? Sądzę, że 99% ludzi, którzy mają miejsce na wiatrołap zrobiliby go, bo jednak zawsze spełni bardziej lub mniej mądrą funkcję, a koszt wykonania raczej żaden, bo to tylko jedne drzwi więcej. Schody zaczynają się, gdy miejsca na wiatrołap nie ma tzn. możemy wygospodarować np. 3-4 m2 i jeszcze np. nie możemy tam wcisnąć pelnowymiarowej szafy nie tylko na japonki, ale też kurtki dla całej rodziny i gości. Drzwi pomiędzy wiatrołapem, a resztą domu również trzeba swobodnie otworzyć, a czasem i zostawić otwarte, bo nie zawsze chce się zamykać. Mój znajomy ma taki mikrowiatrołap 4 m2 i nie można się tam nawet ruszyć, szafa w innym miejscu domu, otwarcie drzwi powoduje, że wszyscy muszą stamtąd wyjść, kompletnie bez sensu.


Maly wiatrolap nie spelnia swojej roli.
Duzy - kosztuje.
Cos pomiedzy moze zadzialac, ale przynajmniej wg mnie nie jest on potrzebny.

Mysle, ze tyle samo szczesliwych ludzi z wiatrolapami, jak i bez  :Smile:

----------


## compi

Jak bym miał wchodzić do swojego garażu i kotłowni bez wiatrołapu to nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## happygirl1984

My mamy wiatrołap, ale po zimie stwierdzamy, że nie będziemy montować w nim drzwi na korytarz. Mimo, że nie mamy jeszcze nawet elewacji, jest ciepło. Wiatrołap na 100% pozostanie otwarty. No i podłogówka w wiatrołapie to jest to. Nie ma nic przyjemniejszego niż wejść zmarzniętej do domu i stanąć na grzanych kafelkach. Niby nic, ale w życiu bym tego nie oddała.

----------


## compi

Jeśli nie masz z niego innych drzwi oprócz tych na zewnątrz to zrozumiem. U mnie są jeszcze do nieogrzewanego garażu i chyba musiałbym jakieś szczelne i ciepłe wstawić aby zastosować takie rozwiązanie. Zresztą zimą i tak psisko tam nocuje więc....

----------


## KK2012

> Maly wiatrolap nie spelnia swojej roli.
> Duzy - kosztuje.
> Cos pomiedzy moze zadzialac, ale przynajmniej wg mnie nie jest on potrzebny.
> 
> Mysle, ze tyle samo szczesliwych ludzi z wiatrolapami, jak i bez


Kosztuje? Wszystko zależy od projektu domu i jego uwzględnieniu za drzwiami wejściowymi (a nie dokładaniu na siłę), wiatrołap sam w sobie nic nie kosztuje. Kwestię dodatkowych drzwi pomijam.

Osobiście również wiatrołapu nie mam i w moim przypadku byłaby to właśnie taka klika z wątpliwą zaletą, ale chodzi o samo pytanie w temacie, które jest trochę bez sensu. Ktoś mógłby spytać czy garaż jest potrzebny (inna skala niż dodatkowe drzwi w przedpokoju, ale jednak). Oczywiście, że nie jest, ale jeśli jest kasa i miejsce to czemu ma go nie być, przyda się. Tak jak druga łazienka, kotłownia, pralnia czy siłownia i pokój kinowy.

----------


## kroni

ale to nawet nie chodzi tylko o zimę ale też porę deszczową,zwaną jesienią i wiosną,jak i letnie upały.to taki bufor mega przydatny.zmniejsza się strata ciepła jak i chłodu.ja nikogo nie będe przekonywał.mam i nie wyobrażam sobie bez.

----------


## wujaszek_j

Moje mieszkanie posiada wejście bezpośrednio z dworu - taka kilkurodzinna kostka z niezależnymi wejściami. Po otwarciu drzwi wchodzimy do "wiatrołapu". Piszę w cudzysłowu bo jest to wiatrołap tylko z nazwy - ma szerokość 1,5 metra ale długość tylko 60cm wiec jest bardzo mały i krótki. To rozwiązanie jest o tyle bez sensu, że i tak jeśli wchodzą dwie osoby to otwierają drugie drzwi i wchodzą w głąb mieszania wznosząc zimą cały bałagan. Poza tym wchodzą do domu przy otwartych jeszcze drzwiach zewnętrznych wiec wiatrołap traci sens. Otwarcie drugich drzwi powoduje też zaburzenie komunikacji w korytarzu i robi się wtedy niezły kocioł. Mieszkanie jest małe bo ok 50m i myśleliśmy nad likwidacja tego wiatrołapu - wyburzenie - ścianki działowej (wiatrołap jest zagospodarowanym kawałkiem korytarza). Niestety mamy obawy bo drzwi zewnętrzne metalowe nie są jakieś super ciepłe i w wiatrołapie czuć zimno przy niskich temperaturach. Technicznie jest możliwe zamontowanie drugiej ościeżnicy zaraz przy drzwiach wejściowych (wykorzystałbym drzwi od wiatrołapu od strony mieszkania). Drzwi to są 90tki wiec będzie to do siebie pasowało. Ogólnie w mieszkaniu było by więcej przestrzeni bo ten wiatriołap to tylko klitka gdzie tak naprawdę ledwo się może obrócić jedna osoba.

Pytanie brzmi; czy jeśli chodzi o ciepło w mieszkaniu, takie rozwiązani z podwójnymi drzwiami będzie wyraźnie gorsze niż wiatriolap czy raczej nie powinienem odczuć różnicy? Przy wejściu do domu zamiast odbić się od drugich drzwi i tak się je otwiera zanim zamknie się drzwi wejściowe wiec to ze mi więcej zimna wleci do mieszkania podczas wchodzenia jest bez znaczenia, chodzi mi raczej o izolacje cieplną przy zamkniętych drzwiach, Byc możne ten mały kawałek wiatrołapu to taka strefa buforowa i jest i tak lepszym rozwiazaniem niz podwojne drzwi? Dodam ze jesli zrobilbym podwojne drzwi to chcialbym dodac jakies ocieplenie np taka mate na drzwi z marketu (raczej na drzwiach zewnetrznych bo nie wiem czy na metalowych nie bedzie sie skraplala woda i mi to nie zajdzie wilgocia). Jakie jest Wasze zdanie?

----------


## Elfir

nie lepiej wymienić drzwi na porządne i pomysleć o dobudowaniu oszklonego ganku?

----------


## herakles

> Moje mieszkanie posiada wejście bezpośrednio z dworu - taka kilkurodzinna kostka z niezależnymi wejściami. Po otwarciu drzwi wchodzimy do "wiatrołapu". Piszę w cudzysłowu bo jest to wiatrołap tylko z nazwy - ma szerokość 1,5 metra ale długość tylko 60cm wiec jest bardzo mały i krótki. To rozwiązanie jest o tyle bez sensu, że i tak jeśli wchodzą dwie osoby to otwierają drugie drzwi i wchodzą w głąb mieszania wznosząc zimą cały bałagan. Poza tym wchodzą do domu przy otwartych jeszcze drzwiach zewnętrznych wiec wiatrołap traci sens. Otwarcie drugich drzwi powoduje też zaburzenie komunikacji w korytarzu i robi się wtedy niezły kocioł. Mieszkanie jest małe bo ok 50m i myśleliśmy nad likwidacja tego wiatrołapu - wyburzenie - ścianki działowej (wiatrołap jest zagospodarowanym kawałkiem korytarza). Niestety mamy obawy bo drzwi zewnętrzne metalowe nie są jakieś super ciepłe i w wiatrołapie czuć zimno przy niskich temperaturach. Technicznie jest możliwe zamontowanie drugiej ościeżnicy zaraz przy drzwiach wejściowych (wykorzystałbym drzwi od wiatrołapu od strony mieszkania). Drzwi to są 90tki wiec będzie to do siebie pasowało. Ogólnie w mieszkaniu było by więcej przestrzeni bo ten wiatriołap to tylko klitka gdzie tak naprawdę ledwo się może obrócić jedna osoba.
> 
> Pytanie brzmi; czy jeśli chodzi o ciepło w mieszkaniu, takie rozwiązani z podwójnymi drzwiami będzie wyraźnie gorsze niż wiatriolap czy raczej nie powinienem odczuć różnicy? Przy wejściu do domu zamiast odbić się od drugich drzwi i tak się je otwiera zanim zamknie się drzwi wejściowe wiec to ze mi więcej zimna wleci do mieszkania podczas wchodzenia jest bez znaczenia, chodzi mi raczej o izolacje cieplną przy zamkniętych drzwiach, Byc możne ten mały kawałek wiatrołapu to taka strefa buforowa i jest i tak lepszym rozwiazaniem niz podwojne drzwi? Dodam ze jesli zrobilbym podwojne drzwi to chcialbym dodac jakies ocieplenie np taka mate na drzwi z marketu (raczej na drzwiach zewnetrznych bo nie wiem czy na metalowych nie bedzie sie skraplala woda i mi to nie zajdzie wilgocia). Jakie jest Wasze zdanie?


Ja bym zaczął od poprawienia głównych drzwi. Potem wyjąłbym te wewnętrzne pomiędzy wiatrołapem z zawiasówa mieszkaniem z zawiasów  i tak przezimował. Dopiero potem kułbym ściany.

----------


## pinokio_a

Odświeżam wątek, bo jestem zagorzałą przeciwniczką wiatrołapów. 
Moim zdaniem jest to okropny wynalazek Polaków. Zazwyczaj jest brzydki czuć zapach stęchlizny, wilgoci i butów  :sad:  Dla mnie pierwsze wrażenie po wejściu do domu jest b. ważne. Opinia, że w zimnym klimacie wiatrołap musi być jest chybione. W Kanadzie, Stanach (nie mówią o Teksasie czy Kalifornii) gdzie też mają srogie zimy nie ma czegoś takiego jak wiatrołap. Po wejściu do domu jest przestrzeń, zazwyczaj widać salon, otwartą kuchnię. W okresie świąt Bożego Narodzenia od razu widać piękne dekoracje, zapach świec. Amerykanie są w tym mistrzami! Tak wita się gości w USA, a u nas goście wchodzą do jakiejś stęchłej klitki z górą rozrzuconych butów! o nie! Jak można być zwolennikiem czegoś takiego. A że piasek się naniesie? To przecież można porządną wycieraczkę przed wejściem położyć i na prawdę to pierwsze wrażenie jest ważniejsze niż trochę piasku czy ziemi. 
Juz nie wspominając o kolorach drzwi wejściowych. Skąd w Polsce pogląd, że drzwi dobiera sie pod kolor stolarki okiennej? Brązowe okna to brązowe drzwi, białe to białe drzwi. Strasznie nudno  :sad:  Drzwi powinny się odznaczać od całości, zachęcać do wejścia.
dodaję parę zdjęć:

----------


## compi

Dla mnie szok! Faktycznie ani jednego buta na tych zdjęciach!

----------


## dusiek

To zalezy co kto lubi, mieszkam w stanach I faktycznie wszyscy wlaza do pokoju bezposrednio z dworu.W Polsce mam witrolap i napewno tego nie zmienie.

----------


## compi

Mi wystarczy że już pies nie zmienia obuwia  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Amerykanie są w tym mistrzami!


 Oj są w wielu dziedzinach, najlepiej im wychodzi zaszczepianie "ichniej" demokracji tam gdzie nie trzeba. Wiatrołap jak najbardziej tak. Nie ma opcji, żeby kilka osób w mokrych okryciach i zabłoconych butach drałowało po "amerykancku" bezpośrednio przez cały dom do salonu, po uprzednim wytarciu większych zanieczyszczeń o dywan  :big grin: . Super rozwiązanie, niech jeszcze położą sobie zmęczone kopyta na ławę  :smile: . Wentylacja dba o usunięcie nadmiaru wilgoci i ewentualnych zapaszków z wiatrołapu. Zimą wietrzenie domu podczas wchodzenia i wychodzenia też jest zbędne. W Norwegii zazwyczaj jest korytarz z wieszakiem i miejscem na buty, wiatrołapy też się zdarzają, ale wiadomo to "bidoki" i buciory zostawiaja przy drzwiach  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Ja też zapomniałem dodać, że pomimo sporej ilości obuwia, zapachów nie ma z prostej przyczyny. Jest tam wyciąg WM. Nie wpadliśmy jeszcze tylko na sposób jak te używane obuwie ukrywać, hahaa.

----------


## Elfir

> Moim zdaniem jest to okropny wynalazek Polaków.


Niemców - słowo "wiatrołap" to kalka z niemieckiego. Po polsku to sień.

Jak komuś w wiatrołapie śmierdzi to znaczy, że ma kiepską wentylację i grzybicę stóp.

Amerykański wiatrołap jest prawie niewykorzystywany (tylko dla gości), bo domownicy wchodzą albo od pomieszczenia gospodarczego (laundry room) albo przez garaż.

Tutaj wyraźnie to widać:


Amerykanie sa po prostu konserwatystami. Urządzają dom nie współczesnie, tylko tak, jak robił to ich przodek 150 lat temu, który mieszkał w małej chatce na prerii. Skutkiem tego amerykańskie domy mają idiotyczne okna, brak mozliwości montażu sedesu podwieszanego czy trudne do umycia kuchenki wolnostojace a nie podzielone na płytę grzewczą i piekarnik.
I tak zdumiewa mnie fakt, że odeszli od brytyjskiego pomysłu na dwa krany przy umywalce.

----------


## mycha.:)

Mam pytanie, czy drzwi między wiatrołapem a korytarzem muszą być?

----------


## dusiek

Elfir, kto tobie takich informacji udziela, sedesy byly i sa podwieszane, Twoj wybor co lubisz. Kuchenki trudne do umycia? to chyba jakis zart. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qqlio

@ Elfir.

Ożesz...Ale analiza amerykańskiego budownictwa. Myślę, że sami Amerykanie byliby nią zaskoczeni.

Całe szczęście zatem, że mieszkam na stałe w Polsce - stolicy światowej architektury i designu. Nie to co zacofane dzikie ludy za Wielką Wodą i kanałem La Manche.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir, kto tobie takich informacji udziela, sedesy byly i sa podwieszane, Twoj wybor co lubisz. Kuchenki trudne do umycia? to chyba jakis zart. Pozdrawiam.


Nikt nie udziela. Przeglądam ogromne ilości wnętrz prezentowanych na google i jednym z podstawowych wyróżników między wnętrzami anglosaskimi a (w ogólnym sensie) germańskimi jest brak podieszanego sedesu.
Owszem są jakieś snobistyczne, miejskie wnętrza, gdzie owy sedes jest -  ale w sensie "patrzcie - mam dużo kasy i urządziłem dom po europejsku!".
Naprawdę widywałam wpisy w amerykańskich blogach wnętrzarskich, gdzie podwieszany sedes był ogłaszany super hiper nowością technologiczną.

----------


## Elfir

> Ożesz...Ale analiza amerykańskiego budownictwa. Myślę, że sami Amerykanie byliby nią zaskoczeni.


Konkretnie czym zaskoczeni?
Czy cokolwiek, co opisałam nie jest typowe dla amerykańskiego domu? 

Nie wiem czy zwróciłeś uwagę, ale rozróżniałam nie Polskę, tylko Europę a Amerykę. 

Wiatrołap występuje w Niemczech:


w Dani:


w Belgii i Holandi:


Byłam z gościną we Francji i mieszkańcy narzekali na brak strefy wejściowej, bo w ich projekcie domu wchodziło się niemalże zaraz do salonu. Będą dobudowywać ganek-sień.

----------


## qqlio

> Konkretnie czym zaskoczeni?
> Czy cokolwiek, co opisałam nie jest typowe dla amerykańskiego domu? 
> 
> Nie wiem czy zwróciłeś uwagę, ale rozróżniałam nie Polskę, tylko Europę a Amerykę. 
> 
> Wiatrołap występuje w Niemczech:
> 
> 
> w Dani:
> ...


I znalezienie projektu potwierdzajacego teze daje prawo do takich uogolnien? A moze ta rodzina z Francji reprezentuje cale spoleczenstwo, bo to juz duza probka?
Napisalas:
- brak mozliwości montażu sedesu podwieszanego - nieprawda, bo to zalezy od inwestora. To, ze podiweszane sa mniej popularne to kwestia zupelnie inna i jakos mnie to nie zadziwa
- trudne do umycia kuchenki wolnostojace - nieprawda - to zalezy od budzetu, a nie kraju. 
- idiotyczne okna - ???

Wejscie z garazu poprzez czesc gospodarcza? To nie konserwatyzm - to genialne - sam tak mam i po 5 latach uwazam to za jedno z najtarfniejszych rozwiazan.

A te nieszczesne krany z UK... Obsmiane na 100 sposobow, choc de facto woda pitna nie mieszajaca sie z ciepla to nie do konca takie zle rozwiazanie...

Pzdr

----------


## dusiek

Elfir, jesli tak to rozumie skad takie wnioski, ale uwierz mi nie jest tak jak pisza.

----------


## Elfir

> I znalezienie projektu potwierdzajacego teze daje prawo do takich uogolnien? A moze ta rodzina z Francji reprezentuje cale spoleczenstwo, bo to juz duza probka?


Naprawdę tak trudno zrozumieć sens mojej wypowiedzi? Czy moze po prostu lubisz być zawsze na nie?
Napisałam, że ludziom, którzy wchodzą od razu do domu z ulicy brakuje wiatrołapu i beda go dobudowywać, bo wieje, bo buty walają się w salonie, bo nosi się piach. 




> - brak mozliwości montażu sedesu podwieszanego - nieprawda, bo to zalezy od inwestora. To, ze podiweszane sa mniej popularne to kwestia zupelnie inna i jakos mnie to nie zadziwa


Amerykanka, która oglądała mój dom twierdziła, że w ich lekkich ściankach trudno mocowac jest sedesy podwieszane (trzeba robić dodatkowe wzmocnienia) i zasadniczo, gdyby nie wysokie koszty budowy, chciałaby dom murowany a nie swój szkielet, gdzie ma m.in. problem z termitami. 
Mówiła też , że podwieszane sedesy robią bardziej bogaci. 




> - trudne do umycia kuchenki wolnostojace - nieprawda - to zalezy od budzetu, a nie kraju.


Mycie zakamarków zalezy od budżetu? 

[QUOTE=qqlio;6670283]
- idiotyczne okna - ???
[quote]

takie:






> Wejscie z garazu poprzez czesc gospodarcza? To nie konserwatyzm - to genialne - sam tak mam i po 5 latach uwazam to za jedno z najtarfniejszych rozwiazan.


To zdanie dotyczyło braku butów w wiatrołapie na zdjeciach prezentowanych w tym wątku. Wyjasniałam, że wynika to z wchodzenia drugim wejściem, technicznym.

Robienie reprezentacyjnego holu do przyjmowania tylko gości, który ma za zadanie nie być funcjonalny, tylko ładnie wyglądać, kojarzy mi się z naszym wiejskim obyczajem dwóch kuchni - jednej do pokazywania i drugiej, w której się gotuje. Albo robieniem tzw. niedzielnego salonu, do którego nie wpuszcza się domowników na codzień.

----------


## qqlio

@Elfir
Kwintesencja generalizowania bez podstaw.

Znam tez rodziny (np. moja!), ktorym nie brakuje wiatrolapu u siebie, ale tez gdy odwiedzam podobne domy gdzie indziej. Daje mi to podstawy do jakichs wnioskow? 

Okna - znowu ocena po jakims pojedynczym zdjeciu - znajde glupsze produkcje zamontowane w naszych domach. 

Od budzetu nie zalezy mycie zakamarkow, tylko kupno albo mebli z zabudowanym agd, albo wstawienie np. stojacej kuchenki (wersja econo).

Montaz sedesu, ale tez kazdej polki przenoszacej wieksze ciezary (np kuchenne, ale tez na ksiazki) w technologii szkieletowej wymaga wzmocnien. Absolutnie nic dziwnego i nie jest to problematyczne.
Termity? Znajoma powinna zamiast filozofowac na temat sedesow, przypilnowac ekipy, zeby zabezpieczyli konstrukcje.

Pzdr

----------


## Elfir

qqulio - ja nie pisze o budżetowym wyposażaniu tylko o rozwiązaniach np. podpatrzonych w houzz - a wiec realizacje architektów wnętrz. Tam nie ma problemów z pieniędzmi, ze wzmocnieniami, z oknami, zabudową AGD. A mimo wszytsko sa okna podnoszone (jak to umyć bez demontażu?), wolnostojące agd, zwykłe sedesy

----------


## dusiek

Elfir, okna pdnoszone myje sie bardzo latwo, dolna czesc i gorna poprostu otwiera sie do wewnatrz mieszkania / posiadaja takie zatrzaski / jesli chodzi o kuchenke to moja jest bez zakamarkow. Plyte czyszcze 1 min. a piekarnik ma opcje "self clean" ale czyszcze go sama bez problemow, piekarnik jak kazdy inny.

----------


## Elfir

dusiek - chodzi o boczne ścianki. Szczelinę między blatem a kuchenką, która nie jest do zabudowy. 

Ja nie twierdze, że wszyscy mają w Ameryce tak samo i nigdy nie stosowali sedesu podwieszanego. Uważam jednak, że pewne przyzwyczajenia budowlane po prostu nie mają nic wspólnego z przemyslanymi rozwiązaniami, sa powielaniem modelu starszego na zasadzie "bo wszyscy tak mają", "bo tak się robi". Bez refleksji "dlaczego?".

***
Chodzi o takie wychylenie?

LOL

----------


## Bracianka

Oj, okna moim zdaniem akurat są bardzo fajne - nie zabierają miejsca przy otwieraniu i bez problemu można w nich zamontować małą klimatyzację. Nie rozumiem co w tych oknach wg Ciebie jest nie tak - dla mnie np. głupsze są nasze fixy, które trzeba myć od zewnątrz, ale cóż. Na podwieszanym sedesie sama osobiście siedziałam w domu z elementów, wcale nie wysokobudżetowym. Wysokobudżetowy to tam był dach pokryty blachodachówką lub dachówką ;-P. Z resztą raczej się zgadzam, rzadko używałam głównego wejścia, wchodziłam raczej od tyłu budynku. 

Co do kuchenek wolnostojących - kwestia też m.in. dobrego zabezpieczenia szczelin.

Co do stylu budowania a'la chatka pradziadka, to bym nie przesadzała, no chyba że te chatki miały trzy kondygnacje, wszystkie w pełni wyposażone i w całkiem dobrym standardzie. U Amerykanów z moich rozmów budowa domu z cegieł czy pustaków to w większości wypadków po prostu strata pieniędzy. Mają inną mentalność - nie muszą mieć domu trwałego na 253 lata, bo za 2 lata wyprowadzą się na na drugi koniec stanów, albo za lat 3 nawiedzi ich huragan i rozwali wszystko. 

Wracając do tematu - dla mnie wiatrołap/sień/ganek jest jak najbardziej potrzebny - zatrzymuje pierwsze zimno i brudy. Co do otwierania się drzwi w ganku - moje jedne w projekcie otwierają się na zewnątrz budynku a drugie do środka hallu, więc nie bardzo rozumiem w czym jest problem  :wink:

----------


## syberia

to suwane się odchyla , a to drugie górne stałe też ?

----------


## Elfir

> dla mnie np. głupsze są nasze fixy, które trzeba myć od zewnątrz,


Fixy nie są "nasze". To po prostu szklana ściana, jak np. w wysokościowcach. 
Ich sensem jest maksymalna szczelność. tego akurat nie da żaden typ otwieranego okna.

Ja mam też drzwi balkonowe przy kuchni i latem praktycznie tamtędy się do domu wchodziło. Zimą to wiadomo wiatrołap, bo buty ubłocone i kurtkę trzeba odwiesić.
Ale zrobić sobie hall i wchodzić na codzień przez kuchnię/pomieszczenie gospodarcze, aby halu nie pobrudzić to imho zalatuje zaściankowością

----------


## dusiek

> dusiek - chodzi o boczne ścianki. Szczelinę między blatem a kuchenką, która nie jest do zabudowy. 
> 
> Ja nie twierdze, że wszyscy mają w Ameryce tak samo i nigdy nie stosowali sedesu podwieszanego. Uważam jednak, że pewne przyzwyczajenia budowlane po prostu nie mają nic wspólnego z przemyslanymi rozwiązaniami, sa powielaniem modelu starszego na zasadzie "bo wszyscy tak mają", "bo tak się robi". Bez refleksji "dlaczego?".
> 
> ***
> Chodzi o takie wychylenie?
> 
> LOL


Wlasnie tak myje okna, to gorne tez sie tak otwiera do wewnatrz.

----------


## dusiek

> to suwane się odchyla , a to drugie górne stałe też ?


Gorne nie jest stale, tak samo pracuje jak to dolne.

----------


## compi

Chyba mocno skomplikowana konstrukcja? Pakiet 3-szybowy?  :wink:

----------


## dusiek

> Chyba mocno skomplikowana konstrukcja? Pakiet 3-szybowy?


Konstrukcja prosta, pakiet 4 szyby. :wink:

----------


## igimaks

wtrącę swoje 3 grosze do dyskusji a co mi tam  :smile: 

Mieszkałem kiedyś chwilkę w US i mam pewne wyobrażenia z ich budownictwa, bo mnie to interesowało.
np te ich okna wcale nie są takie dobre, bo otwierasz tylko pół przestrzeni- jest więc ciasno. 
Sedesy podwieszane faktycznie to ciut większy problem w domach szkieletowych, bo potrzeba większego wzmocnienia, a główną rolę odgrywają przyzwyczajenia budowlane (tak jak te nieszczęsne krany w UK - to jest zaszłość historyczna, choć piekielnie niepraktyczne to tak się przyjęło) 
Domy szkieletowe dla mnie to największe nieszczęście, choć mają zalety np faktycznie w nich ciepło to po prost są akustyczne. Cały dom słyszy za jaką potrzebą domownik udał się do ubikacji. Albo jak ktoś rano wstaje budzi się cały dom. Z tymi termitami to też prawda. 
Brak wiatrołapu, choć (przynajmniej dla mnie) rozwiązanie niepraktyczne w US  po prostu tak się w większości przyjęło, choć nie rzadko bywałem i w domach z takimi pomieszczeniami (a pracę miałem taką, że zdążyłem zwiedzić w US kilkaset domów  :smile:  )
Ameryka ale też Szwecja (to też znam dobrze) zbudowana jest w większości z domów szkieletowych bo to się buduje szybciej i taniej. Murowane budują ludzie zamożniejsi. Drewniane domy buduje się w kilka tygodni, a murowane buduje się wg pewnego procesu technologicznego i to musi trwać, a co za tym idzie jest drożej. To głównie robocizna, która jest piekielnie droga wpływa na cenę domu (pomijając koszt działki)

----------


## compi

> Konstrukcja prosta, pakiet 4 szyby.


Gdy patrzę na te zdjęcie powyżej i rozmiar profila w którym te 4 szyby mają się znajdować to czuję, ze coś jest nie tak. 4 szyb ta babka tak łatwo by nie trzymała w jednej ręce.

----------


## qqlio

> Ale zrobić sobie hall i wchodzić na codzień przez kuchnię/pomieszczenie gospodarcze, aby halu nie pobrudzić to imho zalatuje zaściankowością


Nie, zeby nie pobrudzic.
Dlatego, ze taka jest logistyka domu. Jesli nie mieszka sie w miescie, to najczesciej poruszasz sie samochodem. I najczesciej wchodzi sie do domu od strony garazu. I ja tez tak mam. 
Natomiast do ogrodu i tak wychodzi sie naturalnie od strony tarasu.
Nie dopisujmy ideologii tam, gdzie jej nie ma.

----------


## herakles

No więc wiatrołap, raczej zbędny, ale duży przedpokój musi raczej być. Czyli rozwiązanie, gdzie bez wiatrołapu wchodzi się do salonu jest kiepskie, ale gdzie wchodzimy do sporego hallu, jak najbardziej. Widziałem w ostatnim czasie kilka takich domów i nie ma tam wady braku wiatrołapu. Nieszczęśliwym rozwiązaniem wydaje mi się malusi wiatrołap, gdzie wpadasz z rodzinką, i się nie mieścisz. Jednorazowo wiatrołap powinien przyjąć min. 8 osób, czyli 5 gości z wózkiem i 2-3 osobowy komitet powitalny, a to już nie jest wiatrołap.

----------


## pinokio_a

Zgadzam się z Heraklesem. Najlepszy duży hol z miejscem na schowanie butów i kurtek niż mały wiatrołap. Na rynku są dostępne drzwi ciepłochronne, które nie dopuszczają do wyziębienia wnętrza.
Ja planuję zmienić projekt parteru w moim domu i może proszę o opinie. Buty myślę, że będziemy zostawiać w przejściu z garażu, tam gdzie jest piec gazowy. W holu będzie duża szafa też z miejscem na buty i kurtki.
link do oryginalnego projektu " Dom przy Cyprysowej 14 lustro"
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...14.html#lustro
na zdjęci rzut po moich zmianach:

----------


## Elfir

> Nie, zeby nie pobrudzic.
> Dlatego, ze taka jest logistyka domu. Jesli nie mieszka sie w miescie, to najczesciej poruszasz sie samochodem. I najczesciej wchodzi sie do domu od .



Dlatego w przemyślanej logistyce europejskiej wejście do garażu jest połączone z wiatrołapem (także poprzez pom. gospodarcze). Tym samym nie trzeba budowac pomieszczenia "tylko dla witania gości"  :big grin:

----------


## dusiek

> Gdy patrzę na te zdjęcie powyżej i rozmiar profila w którym te 4 szyby mają się znajdować to czuję, ze coś jest nie tak. 4 szyb ta babka tak łatwo by nie trzymała w jednej ręce.


Oj compi, to byl zart..... dwie szyby w gornej i dwie w dolnej czesci, daje razem 4.

----------


## compi

> Oj compi, to byl zart..... dwie szyby w gornej i dwie w dolnej czesci, daje razem 4.


No tak podejrzewałem.  Więc naszego dążenia do energooszczędności to raczej nie spełni.

----------


## artix1

Gorąco się zrobiło, ile osób, tyle pomysłów na wchodzenie do domu. Czy już wspominałem, że jestem zwolnnikiem wiatrołapów? :big grin: . O USA już pisaliście czyli mamy jako taki pogląd na ergonomię "ichnich" domów. Ich północni sąsiedzi budują także popularne szkieletowce. Jak ktoś wcześniej wspominał o niższych kosztach i nie pchaniu się w kilkuwieczne budowle, kanadyjczyki są najprostszą technologią. Zazwyczaj tamtejsze domki mają kilka wejść, frontowe najrzadziej uczęszczane ma "foyer" czyli nasz przedsionek z zabudowana szafą i miejscem na ubrania. Jest otwarty na resztę domu. Tylne (mud room) cześciej używane ma lub może mieć tradycyjny wiatrołap z miejscem na zabłocone buciory, mokre kurtki i jakiś sprzęt spotrowy (sanki, narty). Dodatkowo posiadając garaż w bryle domu jest przejście z niego do domu. W Norwegii przedsionek lub wiatrołap.  Wchodząć w butach obklejonych śniegiem i zaspą na głowie, dobrze jest rozebrać sie w pomieszczeniu przeznaczonym do zamoczenia i zapaprania błotem itd. Jak ktoś tego nie potrzebuje to niech nie robi "zbędnego" wiatrołapu, nie ma przymusu. Okna w stanach i Kanadzie podobne. otwierane do góry i klasyczne dwuskrzydłowe itp. W Norwegii zazwyczaj okna są  uchylane od dołu, do mycia odwraca się całe skrzydło o 180'. Do tej pory nie potrafię tego zrobić :big grin: . Są też idiotyczne z dwiema klamkami po bokach i jedna na dole. Uchylne i otwierane na dwie strony w zależnosci od potrzeb. Po otwarciu na bok, klamka opiera sie o oscieże, blokujac skrzydło w pozycji otwartej w 80%. Kretyństwo. Ubawiłem się nieźle po teorii na temat nie mieszania sie wody pitnej z ciepła w angielskich kranach  :smile: . Nobla powinni wyspiarze dostać za ten wynalazek. Proponuję umyć ręce (prosta czynność) bez pomocy korka do umywalki. Nie mieszajac gorącej z tą super pitną, z jednego kranu leci wrzątek, a drugiego zimna. Woda zazwyczaj płynie przez podgrzewacz przepływowy. Niebezpieczny patent dla dzieci. Może teraz kąpiel? Wanna jest, dwa krany są, szybkiego prysznica nie można zrobić bo nie ma czym. Trzeba napełniać wannę. W Argos jest dostępny gumowy mieszacz. Dwie mufki wciskane na krany, połączone ze sobą z wężem i słuchawką prysznicową :big grin: . Nigdy nie podniecałem się rozwiazaniami innych nacji, bo twierdzę, że nasze są nienajgorsze. Poziom wykończeń i rozwiazań technicznych jest na wysokim poziomie moim zdaniem. Byłem, widziałem i i nie powaliło mnie to na kolana (raz tylko ze śmiechu). Czasami tylko nasza kolorystyka wnetrz zabija intensywnością ale tak już mamy  :wink:

----------


## una

mam wiatrołap i według mnie to potrzebne pomieszczenie. Gdy otwieram do niego drzwi od wewnątrz domu, to wyraźnie wyczuwalna jest niższa temperatura (latem drzwi pomiędzy wiatrołapem a holem  są otwarte - są to szerokie rozsuwane drzwi dwuskrzydłowe). 
Jeśli chodzi o drzwi wejściowe, to kierowałam się głównie ich wyglądem. Być  może ucierpiały na tym parametry cieplne.

----------


## ludwik_13

Wiatrołap, przedpokój, kiedyś sień... 
W polskim  klimacie - obszar przejściowy. Jak jest garaż połączony z domem i najczęściej wjeżdża się prosto do niego, wiatrołap służy tylko do przyjmowania gości podejmowania inkasenta.
U mnie jest  mały, bo i dom nieduży. Dwie osoby się mieszczą, ale więcej nie. Na szczęście łączy się drzwiami z obszernym holem (też kafle na podłodze), więc w przypadku najazdu gości - rozszerzamy strefę wejściową. Błoto i śnieg zostają w większości na serii wycieraczek, jak dojdą dalej - to trzeba wytrzeć. Oczywiście w wiatrołapie jest  szafa (w holu nie było na nią miejsca) ,wieszak i podręczna półka na buty,  schowek pod schodami na robocze kurtki i kalosze i (również pod schodami) psie legowisko.
Sporo się w nim mieści!
Podłogówka sprawdza się rewelacyjnie.

----------


## kanijczyk

Witam.
Co do wiatrołapu to planuję wybudować dom wg projektu LK 726

http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand726-produkt-808.html'

Wszystko mi w tym projekcie pasuje oprócz umiejscowienia schodów prowadzących na poddasze użytkowe. Są one od razu po prawej stronie za drzwiami wejsciowymi, czyli w wiatrołapie.
Czy uważacie, że jest sens montować ogrzewanie podłogowe w wiatrołapie, w celu podniesienia temperatury. Chodzi o to by wchodząc/schodząc z góry przechodziło się przez ciepłe pomieszczenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

ja mam ogrzewanie w wiatrołapie.

----------


## surgi22

Również mam ogrzewanie w wiatrołapie, ale mam tam ok. 19- 20 C  ( w domu 23 C ), aby przy ubieraniu ciepłych (kurtek, płaszczy )  w zimie nie zalewać się potem  :cool:

----------


## ludwik_13

Spora grupa projektów tej firmy ma tak rozwiązane wejście. Też je rozważaliśmy, ale wybraziłam sobie, że zimą idę do kuchni w nocy po szklankę wody. Brr.
Z kolei układ może być fajny, gdy z różnych przyczyn zakładasz, że om będzie wielopokoleniowy.

----------


## bartek-kuc

U nas początkowo nawet nie rozważaliśmy takiej opcji, ale po researchu wśród znajomych którzy się pobudowali  stwierdziliśmy że trochę 'miejsca' nam się na pewno przyda.

----------


## maly77

Hejka!

Nie wyobrażam sobie chałupy bez tzw. wiatrołapu. Mój ma 4x2,40m, a za nim duży hall. Będzie w nim duża szafa i miejsce do spoczynku.  Sorrki, ale wchodzenie prosto do salonu mi nie odpowiada. Ale każdy robi tak, jak uważa za najlepsze.........

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maly77

> Witam.
> Co do wiatrołapu to planuję wybudować dom wg projektu LK 726
> 
> http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand726-produkt-808.html'
> 
> Wszystko mi w tym projekcie pasuje oprócz umiejscowienia schodów prowadzących na poddasze użytkowe. Są one od razu po prawej stronie za drzwiami wejsciowymi, czyli w wiatrołapie.
> Czy uważacie, że jest sens montować ogrzewanie podłogowe w wiatrołapie, w celu podniesienia temperatury. Chodzi o to by wchodząc/schodząc z góry przechodziło się przez ciepłe pomieszczenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ogrzewanie obowiązkowo

----------


## kiraa

Wszystko tutaj zależy od rozmiaru takiego wiatrołapu. Osobiście nie znoszę klitek, gdzie w dwie osoby nie można się swobodnie obrócić. Jednak pomysł wchodzenia od razu do salonu też nie jest najlepszy. Jestem zwolenniczką przedpokoi, które są dobrze izolowane i z ogrzewaniem. I z pojemnymi szafkami na buty  :wink:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Zazwyczaj jest brzydki czuć zapach stęchlizny, wilgoci i butów


No to się uśmiałam  :big grin: 
Naprawdę??? Taka "hamerykańska" jesteś i tylko takie wiatrołapy widujesz??? 
Współczuję  :big grin:

----------


## Damian Figura

Witam,

ja też chętnie wypowiem się w tym temacie. Moim zdaniem wiatrołap to przydatne pomieszczenie, ale faktycznie tylko wtedy, gdy nie jest za mały.
Z drugiej zaś strony, w przypadku małych budynków jestem zwolennikiem rezygnacji z klasycznego wiatrołapu, bo po prostu byłoby mi na niego szkoda powierzchni... Oczywiście wtedy warto zastanowić się nad takimi rozwiązaniami funkcjonalnymi, żeby niekoniecznie od razu wpadać do pokoju dziennego, a o to przecież nietrudno.

----------


## Arturo72

> Hejka!
> 
> Nie wyobrażam sobie chałupy bez tzw. wiatrołapu. Mój ma 4x2,40m, a za nim duży hall. Będzie w nim duża szafa i miejsce do spoczynku.  Sorrki, ale wchodzenie prosto do salonu mi nie odpowiada.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Mam takie samo zdanie w tej kwestii. 
Nie wyobrażam sobie przyjmowania gości prosto w salonie lub holu i tam rozbieranie się. 
Co do stechlizny jak ktoś poruszył,u mnie wiatrołap jest ogrzewany i ma nawiew i wywiew wentylacyjny i nie ma prawa być tam wilgoci ani nie przyjemnych zapachów.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Kurcze.. 25 stron pieprzenia o niczym. Mieszkasz w Polsce to zrób sobie dom bez wiatrołapu, sieni, czy jak to zwał. Zrób drzwi wejściowe prosto do salonu i bądź idiotą.  To póki co to nie jest karalne. I tyle.

----------


## pinokio_a

> No to się uśmiałam 
> Naprawdę??? Taka "hamerykańska" jesteś i tylko takie wiatrołapy widujesz??? 
> Współczuję


Wyraziłam tylko swoją opinie na temat wiatrołapów. Nie podobają mi się i już. Oczywiście w holu musi znaleźć się miejsce na szafę itd. Jak się wchodzi do domu i widać przestrzeń to chyba ładniej niż klitkę 2 na 2 z zabudowaną szafą po sufit? Jednak jeszcze raz powtarzam, że to moja prywatna opinia i szanuję odrębne zdanie. W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie nigdy bym w ten sposób nie skomentowała czyjejś wypowiedzi. Po prostu nie ten poziom, no ale nie wszyscy są dobrze wychowani.
pozdrawiam,
p.s.
zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika i .... zostawię to bez komentarza  :smile:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika i .... zostawię to bez komentarza


A fakt!! Super dobre wychowanie  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## pinokio_a

> Kurcze.. 25 stron pieprzenia o niczym. Mieszkasz w Polsce to zrób sobie dom bez wiatrołapu, sieni, czy jak to zwał. Zrób drzwi wejściowe prosto do salonu i bądź idiotą.  To póki co to nie jest karalne. I tyle.


Następny sfrustrowany forumowicz  :smile:  Ludzie, wiem że aura nie nastraja do bycia uprzejmym i uśmiechniętym ale trochę więcej kultury ne zaszkodzi  :smile: 
Kto mówił o drzwiach wejściowych prosto do salonu?

----------


## pinokio_a

Parę zdjęć jak może wyglądać hol bez wiatrołapu.

----------


## dusiek

> Wyraziłam tylko swoją opinie na temat wiatrołapów. Nie podobają mi się i już. Oczywiście w holu musi znaleźć się miejsce na szafę itd. Jak się wchodzi do domu i widać przestrzeń to chyba ładniej niż klitkę 2 na 2 z zabudowaną szafą po sufit? Jednak jeszcze raz powtarzam, że to moja prywatna opinia i szanuję odrębne zdanie. W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie nigdy bym w ten sposób nie skomentowała czyjejś wypowiedzi. Po prostu nie ten poziom, no ale nie wszyscy są dobrze wychowani.
> pozdrawiam,
> p.s.
> zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika i .... zostawię to bez komentarza


i....... juz lepiej nic nie komentuj.

----------


## surgi22

> Parę zdjęć jak może wyglądać hol bez wiatrołapu.


To chyba nie nasz klimat - wpuść przy -20c do domu kilku - kilkunastu znajomych - troszkę przewieje salon. 
Ubieranie się w ciepły  płaszcz, kurtkę przy 23 C w domu już po 1-2 min sprawia że masz dość . Ale to też tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## compi

> Parę zdjęć jak może wyglądać hol bez wiatrołapu.


Tam takiego gumowego koryta na gumowce i śniegowce brakuje  :smile:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

Mam zasadę, ze nigdy nie wypowiadam się w temacie, którego nie sprawdziłam organoleptycznie.
Tak jest i z wiatrołapem.
W poprzednim domu miałam hol bez wiatrołapu i dlatego pierwsze co chciałam w projekcie nowego domu to wiatrołap.
To co na zdjęciach, w słoneczny piękny dzień jeszcze jakoś wygląda (choć kompletnie nie mój styl babcine kotarki, abażurki i miliony bibelotów kurzołapów - ale jak komuś odpowiada to jego prawo), ja widzę te same zdjęcia gdy na dworze jest wiatr, deszcz, śnieg - i wtedy jest masakra.
Owszem otwarcie drzwi, żeby wejść, czy kogoś wpuścić trwa chwilę, ale ta chwila to koszmar.

----------


## compi

Nie widzę powodu, aby tego kawałka holu nie zamienić na wiatrołap. Kawałek ścianki i gotowe.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

Wszystko zależy od tego co komu pasuje.
Tylko najczęściej niestety decyzje są podejmowane na postawie zdjęć, a potem otarcie z rzeczywistością bywa bolesne.

----------


## owp

Ja mam mały (1,5x4) wiatrołap - wg mnie konieczny, ponieważ tylko tam mam płytki, a dalej parkiet. W wiatrołapie podłogówka i wyciąg z wm. Jak wchodzę/wychodzę z rodziną (zona plus dziecko) to wystarcza, ale faktycznie jak się zejdzie banda z wózkami to mam problem  :smile: 
Na drugi raz bym nie robił drzwi, bo są cały czas otwarte, nie ma problemu z przeciągami.

----------


## Elfir

> Parę zdjęć jak może wyglądać hol bez wiatrołapu.


I wszytskie zdjęcia ze słonecznej Florydy tudzież Teksasu czy Kalifornii.

----------


## enedue

Mieszkałam w domu i NIGDY nie zamknęłam drzwi do wiatrołapu. A była to akurat cholernie mroźna zima. Drzwi były komunistyczne, miały nawet pikną dziurę od zamka starego typu, wyjrzeć przez nią można było. Wychodziły na zachód. Stamtąd wieje większość wiatrów w naszym kraju. Toteż ORGANOLEPTYCZNIE stwierdzam, że wiatrołap jest zbędny. Moja szwagierka ma mieszkanie typu galeriowego, tam to się naprawdę wchodzi od razu do salonu, też ma mini wiatrołap i też nigdy go nie zamyka. Siedziałam u niej przy stole, drzwi były max 4 metry za moimi plecami i jako żywo traumy przy wchodzeniu kolejnych gości nie odczułam. Poza tym  mam dookoła normalne drogi i chodniki i nie przewiduję błota więcej niż normalnie w mieszkaniu . Bo go i w tamtym domu nie było. 
Jedyne co widzę to daszek podparty jakąś ścianką, przeszkoloną, od zachodu, bezpośrednio na szerokość drzwi.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mieszkałam w domu i NIGDY nie zamknęłam drzwi do wiatrołapu. A była to akurat cholernie mroźna zima. Drzwi były komunistyczne, miały nawet pikną dziurę od zamka starego typu, wyjrzeć przez nią można było. Wychodziły na zachód. Stamtąd wieje większość wiatrów w naszym kraju. Toteż ORGANOLEPTYCZNIE stwierdzam, że wiatrołap jest zbędny.


A ja od półtora roku mieszkam w domu i wiatrołap NIGDY nie był otwarty na hol,jedynie po przyjściu i wyjściu.
Dlatego też,również ORGANOLEPTYCZNIE stwierdzam,że wiatrołap jest niezbędny w domu  :smile:

----------


## enedue

dokładnie czegoś takiego jak na tej fotce chciałam uniknąć  :big grin: 
bez obrazy  :wink:  ale w takich śluzach nigdy nie jestem pewna czy zaraz nie włączy się odkażanie  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> dokładnie czegoś takiego jak na tej fotce chciałam uniknąć 
> bez obrazy  ale w takich śluzach nigdy nie jestem pewna czy zaraz nie włączy się odkażanie


Jasne,to lepiej w salonie witać gości i niech się rozbierają i z brudnymi buciorami paradują po domu a zamiast TV będzie szafa na ubrania dla gości i dla domowników  :smile:  
A jak przyjdą i ubrudzą czy też będzie mokro to do wyjścia gości tak będzie czy zaraz ze szmateczką za nimi chodzisz ?

A odkażania nie trzeba,mam tam i nawiew wentylacji i wywiew wentylacji także cały czas jest tam świeze powietrze  :smile:

----------


## enedue

Jaki cały dom????
mam hol zaplanowany z miejscem pod schodami na ciuchy. 
I moi goście nie będą zdejmować butów, rzecz jasna  :smile: 

Wiesz, pewnie wyjaśnieniem jest to, że mnie wariactwo porządkowe omija szerokim łukiem. Toteż moi goście wycierają buty jak normalni ludzie w wycieraczkę, a jak coś zostanie na podeszwach - mało prawdopodobne -  i potem trochę nabrudzą, to posprzątam jak sobie pójdą i w ogóle mnie nie będzie ruszało, że widać ślady ludzkiej aktywności. Może nawet następnego dnia, jak się już wyśpię  :smile: 
To jest życie, a nie wizualizacja komputerowa. Nie musi być nieskazitelne.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> 


To Twój wiatrołap??
Świetny  :yes: 
O coś takiego mi chodzi, bez stosu szmatek półeczek itp.  :tongue:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> I moi goście nie będą zdejmować butów, rzecz jasna


A moi będą zdejmować, rzecz jasna, tak jak i my zdejmujemy.
Nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenia w butach po domu.

----------


## kinka

Też bym chciała taki wiatrołap,niestety u mnie go nie będzie i jest dość ciasno,ale jakoś muszę z tym żyć.Najważniejsze chyba nie to czy jest zamykany czy nie,ale to że jest to przestrzeń w której swobodnie mogą się ubrać 4 osoby bez obijania się o siebie.

----------


## Arturo72

> To Twój wiatrołap??
> Świetny 
> O coś takiego mi chodzi, bez stosu szmatek półeczek itp.


Mój  :smile: 
Taki miał być w założeniu,czyli tylko szafa zabudowana i obok miejsce na spoczynek i wieszak,na przeciwko lustro i git  :smile:

----------


## herakles

Po pierwsze kazać gościom zdejmować buty jest niegrzecznie, co innego jak sami zdejmą.

Cały czas mylimy brak wiatrołapu z drzwiami do salonu. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest przejście pośrednie, tzn duży hall, gdzie wejdzie kanapa i szafa. Nie musi to być oddzielone śluzą kosmicznie szczelną. Taka śluza nie ma sensu, gdyż jest jednoosobowa, a jedna osoba to se czmychnie i nic nie nawieje. Gumaki niestety ale powinny znajdować się przy innym wejściu do domu.

Uważam, że istnieje jakieś przeświadczenie, że wiatrołap być musi i ludzie sobie podążając za tym wiatrołapy robią. Ja uważam, że jest zbędny, bo "śluza" ma sens tylko przez krótką część roku, co więcej tylko na kilka wizyt większej ilości gości, bo tak jak pisałem, jedna osoba rach ciach wychodzi i PA. Cztery osoby wychodzą i tak wszyscy, znowu w cztery wchodzą wszyscy.

Jak nikt na wsi zabitej dechami nie był i się brzydko powiem w gaciach przy -20 odlać nie wyszedł to może i fakt mu przeszkadza wiatereczek przez kilka sekund go zawieje, że będzie miesiącami chorował, a potem na krioterapie latał żeby mu zimna dokopsali.

Na razie tyle.

----------


## Elfir

Mój wiatrołap jest śluzą na przynajmniej 4 osoby.  Więc nie wiem skąd mit o tym, ze wiatrołap MUSI być mały. Mój ma 6 m2

----------


## pinokio_a

> A moi będą zdejmować, rzecz jasna, tak jak i my zdejmujemy.
> Nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenia w butach po domu.


Jeśli chodzi o ściąganie butów przez gości, pozwolę sobie zacytować kogoś od savoir vivre (fragment):
Jako goście butów więc nigdy nie zdejmujemy, albo precyzyjniej, zdejmujemy je po to, by założyć drugie przyniesione ze sobą buty (gdy jest chlapa, mróz, śnieg, deszcz).
Nie pozwalajmy zatem aby zmuszano nas do zdejmowania butów. Jeśli podejrzewamy, że będą próbowali przynośmy drugie buty i już w progu je zakładajmy.
W Polsce nigdy i nigdzie poza wsią nie było takiego obyczaju. Na wsi ten obyczaj nie dotyczył świąt i gości tylko (pragmatycznie) domowników wracających z obory czy chlewu lub sąsiadów, którzy też przyszli prosto z obory.

Całość wypowiedzi na ten temat:
https://krajski.wordpress.com/2011/0...om-zdjac-buty/

Jedna jeszcze uwaga. W moim poprzednim domu nie miałam wiatrołapu i organoleptycznie stwierdzam, że jest on niepotrzebny i brzydki :smile:  a powiew świeżego powietrza raz na jakiś czas był bardzo przyjemny (nawet w największe mrozy).
pozdrawiam i popieram zdanie enedue

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwsze kazać gościom zdejmować buty jest niegrzecznie, co innego jak sami zdejmą.


Oczywiście,ale goście będą się niezręcznie czuli,jeśli gospodarze są bez butów a oni w butach,mówimy o mniej oficjalnych i luźnych wizytach.




> Cały czas mylimy brak wiatrołapu z drzwiami do salonu.


Bo tak jest,u mnie "dom" czyli pomieszczenia użytkowe zaczynają się za wiatrołapem a wiatrołap to pomieszczenie wykorzystane jako gospodarcze.
U mnie hol to 15m2  i połaczony jest  praktycznie z salonem bo salon ma otwór na hol 3,5m szer i nie wyobrażam sobie,zeby tam ktoś wchodził w brudnych,zaśnieżonych butach,mokrych płaszczach czy kozuchach i w holu robił ciapę.




> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest przejście pośrednie, tzn duży hall, gdzie wejdzie kanapa i szafa. Nie musi to być oddzielone śluzą kosmicznie szczelną. Taka śluza nie ma sensu, gdyż jest jednoosobowa, a jedna osoba to se czmychnie i nic nie nawieje.


Właśnie,że musi,czemu jw. i nie jest jednoosobowa a 4 osobowa.



> Uważam, że istnieje jakieś przeświadczenie, że wiatrołap być musi i ludzie sobie podążając za tym wiatrołapy robią. Ja uważam, że jest zbędny, bo "śluza" ma sens tylko przez krótką część roku, co więcej tylko na kilka wizyt większej ilości gości, bo tak jak pisałem, jedna osoba rach ciach wychodzi i PA. Cztery osoby wychodzą i tak wszyscy, znowu w cztery wchodzą wszyscy.


I tak po kolei wprowadzamy gości,jedni na zewnątrz czekają na swoją kolejkę a potem gospodyni ma kałużę wody w holu w zimie a o kazdej porze zadeptany hol i kazdy roznosi ten brud,piasek,kurz po innych pomieszczeniach.




> Mój wiatrołap jest śluzą na przynajmniej 4 osoby. Więc nie wiem skąd mit o tym, ze wiatrołap MUSI być mały. Mój ma 6 m2


Mój ma 5,64m2 i sluzą na 1 osobę na pewno nie jest,4 osoby spokojnie wejda.

----------


## surgi22

Wiatrołap przydaje się również w lecie.Jak na dworze mam 35 C w cieniu a w domu 24 to otwieranie  a dłużej drzwi bez wiatrołapu nie poprawia komfortu w salonie.

----------


## herakles

Zawsze jest niegrzecznie kazać gościowi zdjąć buty.

Ale wracając, czy wy wszyscy w glanach łazicie i macie gliniastą błotnistą drogę aż po same drzwi?

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Zawsze jest niegrzecznie kazać gościowi zdjąć buty.


Trudno, taka sobie niegrzeczna będę, u mnie w domu w butach się nie chodzi.
Inna sprawa, ze nie miewam gości, którzy widzą w tym problem.

Co do posiadania lub nie wiatrołapu - zrobiło się bicie pianki i znowu wciskanie, że ma być albo nie.
A przecież "wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku", kto chce ma a kto nie chce nie ma i tyle.
Pisane, ze jak masz to źle, a jak nie masz to też źle jest bezsensowne.

----------


## compi

Mamy od kilku miesięcy na pokładzie młodą suczkę. Miskę z wodą i wykwintnym żarełkiem ma na tarasie. Śpi albo na nim lub w domu pod drzwiami tarasowymi. I od tych kilku miesięcy najbrudniejszym miejscem są właśnie okolice tychże drzwi. Wiem że pies butów nie wyciera, ale adekwatna sytuacja ma miejsce w wiatrołapie. Jest tam trochę używanego obuwia(4 osoby) i w taką porę jak teraz, nie wyobrażam sobie odstawiania do wysuszenia, jego chowania, wyciągania, podobnie rozbierania się, wieszania kurtek i płaszczy tak, aby cała ta ceremonia była widoczna z wnętrza domu. Tylko że ja w lesie mieszkam, hahaaha, więc mogę być nieobiektywny. W mieście z wyasfaltowanymi i wybrukowanymi krótkimi chodniczkami, bez zwierząt domowych, gdy praktycznie z samochodu przechodzimy do domu nie oglądając nieba, sytuacja może być całkiem inna. Pewnie w małym domu, takim do 100 m z wiatrołapu wręcz należy rezygnować.

----------


## Elfir

> Z
> 
> Ale wracając, czy wy wszyscy w glanach łazicie i macie gliniastą błotnistą drogę aż po same drzwi?


Mąz chodzi po budowach, polnych drogach i ma upaprane buty az po nogawki spodni.

----------


## enedue

Wczoraj byłam u znajomych, nowiuteńka chałupa, zimno jak diabli na dworze, goście w dom - wiatrołap oczywiście jest, tyle że - niezamknięty  :smile: . Ani jak przyszliśmy, ani jak byliśmy, ani jak wychodziliśmy. W efekcie - tylko i wyłącznie kolejne drzwi, za którymi zbiera się kurz. 

Inna rzecz, że drzwi wejściowe to tak mało ciepłe raczej były.

----------


## Bracianka

Zamykanie wiatrołapu, bądź nie zamykanie, to tylko i wyłącznie nawyk - jak ktoś nie ma nawyku, to nie będzie zamykał, chyba że się do tego zmusi i nawyk wypracuje. Dla mnie wiatrołap jest ważny, z niego ma być wejście do kotłowni, czy jak ktoś ma - do garażu. Nie wyobrażam sobie też wejścia bezpośrednio do domu, ale to też tylko wyobrażenie - ktoś inny może sobie wyobrażać inaczej. Dla mnie wiatrołap ma być i koniec  :wink:

----------


## Ana.

To może ja wtrącę swoje 3 grosze.Mieszkam w domu od pół roku i właśnie dopiero 2 tygodnie temu wstawiłam sobie drzwi do wiatrołapu :yes: Wiatrołap był ,i miejsce przygotowane na drzwi od początku.Myślałam,że może nie będą potrzebne,ale się bardzo myliłam latem:i owszem nie były potrzebne,ale gdy temperatura na dworze spadła,drzwi stały się koniecznością.Już widać ,że jest cieplej.Mamy też psa,który często sobie chciał pobiegac i od razu sobie wbiegał do salonu :mad: Teraz wchodzi do wiatrołłapu,czyścimy łapki i dopiero otwieram kolejne drzwi.Wg mnie wiatrołap jest koniecznością, z drzwiami dla naszej strefy klimatycznej,ale każdy musi sam to sprawdzić :yes:

----------


## surgi22

Słusznie piszesz   :bye:

----------


## bladyy78

Większość tu pisze o domach energooszczędnych, odzyskują ciepło z wentylacji, bo szkoda by uciekało,  pakują duża kasę w docieplenie,  ale nie przeszkadza im ze tracą masę ciepła przez brak wiatrołapu.  Ci którzy nie mają wiatrołapu i uważają je za zbędne zapewne maja, albo duże domy i nie odczuwają jakoś szczególnie jego braku gdyż zimne powietrze rozchodzi się szybko po dużej powierzchni i nie stanowi jakiegoś dużego problemu, albo wmawiają sobie ze tak jet lepiej bo głupio im się przyznać do tego ze podjęli zła decyzje nie uwzględniając go w swoich planach. Wszystko wiec zależy od wielkości domu lub rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń.  Sam budując dom na początku miałem z niego zrezygnować ale w końcu raz że go nie zlikwidował to jeszcze go powiększyłem.  W wiatrołapie trzymam wszystkie buty, kurtki. Wiatrołap jest pomieszczeniem brudnym w którym zostaje błoto z butów, w nim zakładam czyste obuwie dzięki czemu nie mam piasku w całym domu.

----------


## Liwko

A oto moje wejście do domu bez wiatrołapu



Z obserwacji po pięciu latach wyciągam takie wnioski

1. Czuć zimno gdy goście nierychliwi kilka razy do roku (ochładza się samo powietrze jak przy wietrzeniu oknami, które niemal momentalnie wraca do pierwotnej temperatury. Tym sposobem przy braku wiatrołapu uciekną wam ułamki kWh rocznie)
Czy dlatego robiłbym wiatrołap żeby tego uniknąć? NIE. Zdecydowanie więcej by kosztował niż kosztują te marne, tanie kWh. A może wystarczyłaby stora na okres zimowy?
2. Gości nie witają sterty butów (czasami nieładnie pachnących), buty ściągamy i wstawiamy do wnęki 2m obok (na zdjęciu nie widać, a znajduje się w przejściu do pomieszczenia gospodarczego). Wiem wiem, u was wszystkich w wiatrołapach panuje porządek i buty się nie walają  :smile:  (to widocznie występuje tylko u moich niemal wszystkich znajomych)
3. Psa nie posiadam, ale stawiać wiatrołap dla czyszczenia łapek... hmm... może i tak. 
4. Czy dzisiaj budowałbym wiatrołap? W moim przypadku zależałoby to od projektu, a najbardziej od funduszy. Jedyny wiatrołap jaki bym zaakceptował musiałby mieć powyżej 7-8m2. To raczej byłby taki przedpokój. Mały wiatrołap to moim zdaniem nieporozumienie i raczej bym odpuścił.

Ogólnie to mi wsio rawno. Żyję pięć lat bez niego i mi go jakoś nie brakuje  :wink:

----------


## jare32

wg. mnie wiatrołap jest nieodzownym elementem domu i oczywiście minimum te 6-7 mkw inaczej nie ma sensu a stwarza tylko tłok

----------


## enedue

Mój pies nigdy nie był wypuszczany przez drzwi wejściowe, tylko zawsze balkonowe - chyba muszę sobie wiatrołap przed nimi strzelić, poza tym mam maltańczyka i trzymanie takiej niuni na tarasie czy dworze to sadyzm - rezyduje na poduszkach  :smile:  na kanapie. W ogóle nie dałabym rady trzymać psa gdzie indziej niż obok siebie, po to mam psa - dla towarzystwa. Co innego jak sam chce wyjść i pobiegać, ale tak z definicji??? Never. I za każdym razem myć mu łapy?  :jaw drop: 

Ja nie wiem, co wy ciągle z tym obuwiem. W holu nie można go zmienić? Wszystkie mieszkania w kamienicach i blokach są zapiaszczone? Pomijam hardkore typu pracuję na budowie, kolekcjonuję bagienne kwiatki - na bagnach oczywiście własnoręcznie czy coś takiego.
No chyba że w bloku też trzymacie buty na korytarzu  :smile:  swego czasu krążyły takie fotki - buciki ładnie wietrzące się na klatce schodowej, obok śmieci do wyrzucenia. Oglądałam je z niedowierzaniem, bo wcześniej w życiu czegoś takiego nie widziałam, mimo mieszkania od urodzenia w bloku. W sumie brakowało mi tylko suszarki z gaciami  :wink:

----------


## ana289

> A oto moje wejście do domu bez wiatrołapu


Liwko - ale jednak patrzysz na kominek i kątem oka na wiszące kurtki :wink: 

dlatego mam wiatrołap :smile:  żeby nie widzieć kurtek i szafek na buty. Żeby mi ciepło nie uciekało a zimno nie wpadało do domu. Żeby - ubierając trójkę maluchów, te ubrane się nie zgrzały (w wiatrołapie mam pewnie z 15st). I mimo, że jest naprawdę malutki (dom kupowany, nie budowany) nie zrezygnowałabym z niego. Ale zgadzam się co do wielkości - jest mikro a marzy mi się makro - ale też zamykany, z dodatkową zamykaną garderobą :smile:

----------


## enedue

No ja wolę wiszące kurtki i te naświetla, niż ścianę i drzwi - kolejne przeszkody przy nawigacji.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko - ale jednak patrzysz na kominek i kątem oka na wiszące kurtki


 :no: 

Wejdź w moją stopkę i sobie pooglądaj. Tu po lewej stoi TV  :smile:

----------


## ana289

pooglądałam :wink:  nadal za kominkiem są kurtki :wink:  = patrzę na kominek i je widzę. 
Ale pewnie, że to drobiazg :smile:  Jeśli Tobie nie przeszkadza, to najważniejsze....




> No ja wolę wiszące kurtki i te naświetla, niż ścianę i drzwi - kolejne przeszkody przy nawigacji.


enedue - zabrzmiało jakbym miała samolotem po domu latać :wink: 

no wolę zamykany i już :wink:

----------


## herakles

> 


GENIALNE!!!
 :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 

.

----------


## Liwko

> pooglądałam nadal za kominkiem są kurtki = patrzę na kominek i je widzę.


Oj kobieto małej wiary  :smile: 
Jak widzisz dalszą krawędź kominka, to prostopadle do niego znajduje się narożnik, z którego teraz do ciebie piszę. Zapewniam cię, że stąd nie widzę nawet odrobiny drzwi wejściowych, a tym bardziej kurtek  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> GENIALNE!!!
> 
> 
> .


Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Liwko, wybacz, ale ten "kominek" wygląda jak jakiś reaktor!  :ohmy: 
Co jak co, ale poczucia estetyki to tu nie widać... taki nowoczesny piec kaflowy w salonie, węglem palony...
Jest węgielnica (po lewej), tylko łopaty brakuje  :Smile:

----------


## herakles

> Liwko, wybacz, ale ten "kominek" wygląda jak jakiś reaktor! 
> Co jak co, ale poczucia estetyki to tu nie widać... taki nowoczesny piec kaflowy w salonie, węglem palony...
> Jest węgielnica (po lewej), tylko łopaty brakuje



To jaki kto ma kominek i uczucie estetyki jest bardzo indywidualne. Dla mnie np. wszystko co nie wygląda klasycznie jest w pewnym sensie brzydkie, ale przyzwyczaiłem się, nie oceniam bo wiem, że to co jest u mnie też nie wszystkim się podoba. Ja np. Bym tam walnął super ciężki piec kaflowy z drzwiami kominkowymi, kolor do obmyślenia, kształt też. Ale to jego dom i on na to patrzy cały czas, więc jemu ma się podobać nie Tobie!

Natomiast sam rozkład pomieszczeń GENIALNY!!!

----------


## surgi22

A co Cie heraklesie tak zachwyca ?

----------


## herakles

> A co Cie heraklesie tak zachwyca ?


logika

----------


## surgi22

A konkretnie ?

----------


## pinokio_a

Liwko.
 Bardzo mi się podoba Twoje wejście do domu bez wiatrołapu. Taka przestrzeń. Jak goście wchodzą, to nie mają przed nosem kolejnych drzwi i nie są zmuszeni na patrzenie na stertę butów i kurtek. U Ciebie po wejściu do domu widać całe wnętrze.
 Może w okresie świątecznym widać dużą, piękną choinkę w salonie? Może jakieś obrazy na ścianach czy zdjęcia? Obojętne co jest w oddali w salonie będzie lepsze niż wiatrołap  :smile: 
Poza tym masz piękną podłogę. To, że jest jednolita na całej powierzchni też zwiększa tą przestrzeń wizualnie. 
Wrzucę plan mojego parteru po zmianach. Między innymi zlikwidowałam wiatrołap oczywiście  :smile:  Oraz zdjęcie kominka jaki planuję i drzwi wejściowych, które będzie widać siedząc na sofie w salonie  :smile: 
Zaraz za wejściem po lewej stronie będzie duża szafa na kurtki, buty itd. a trochę dalej po prawej druga szafa na torebki,czapki, rękawiczki i inne pierdoły  :smile:  Nawet jak będą za wejściem porozrzucane buty, to nikt ich nie zauważy, bo będą ładniejsze miejsca, na które zwróci się uwagę  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

zima, wiosna, jesień. Mokre buty i podłogówka. Zapach idzie nawet jak się jest czyścioszkiem. Goście to już nawet mniej higieniczni bywają i zapach idzie bardziej. Kurtki w szafie można zamykać, jak duża szafa to i dla 12 gości się znajdzie miejsce (jak u nas) ale buty to porażka. Preferuję wiatrołap z wyciągiem reku.

Zima, jesień jak gość nie zdejmie butów to masz kałuże w połowie domu a dywan z salonu do zabawy dla dziecka do prania. Także nie jest to takie aż wiejskie podejście nakazywanie pewnym gościom zdejmowanie butów. Oczywiście ładne kobiety w szpilkach nie podlegają żadnym ograniczeniom.

czasem sam układ wymusza wiatrołap i bark pięknych widoków dla gości na wprost wejścia
a 
czasem byłem wiatrołapie z przeszklonymi drzwiami wielkości pokoju 15m2 i jakoś mi tan wiatrołap nie uwłaczał.

----------


## herakles

Grzybicy nie leczy się wiatrołapem!!!

----------


## fotohobby

Powiedz to gościom.

----------


## surgi22

Myślę że kolega nie tylko mówi ale i leczy,

----------


## Stanowska

> To jaki kto ma kominek i uczucie estetyki jest bardzo indywidualne. 
> [...]ed
>  Ale to jego dom i on na to patrzy cały czas, więc jemu ma się podobać nie Tobie!


Zgadza się, ale... jeżeli ktoś poparcie swojej tezy i racji, argumentuje własnym rozwiązaniem, i uważa, że jest lepsze od innych, musi się liczyć z krytyką, niestety.
Dom to nie tylko funkcjonalność, ale też w równym stopniu estetyka, a optymalnym rozwiązaniem jest oczywiście kompromis między tymi dwoma aspektami. Jak widać - na przykładzie salonu Liwka -  do ideału sporo brakuje, o czym świadczą komentarze innych użytkowników. Zresztą nie ma idealnego rozwiązania.
A wiszące w salonie kurtki, śmierdzące buty gości, czy kominek, wyglądający jak reaktor atomowy + szczelina pod schodami dla chomików tylko to potwierdza, że nie ma co się upierać przy jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniu.

----------


## compi

> Liwko.
>  Bardzo mi się podoba Twoje wejście do domu bez wiatrołapu. Taka przestrzeń. Jak goście wchodzą, to nie mają przed nosem kolejnych drzwi i nie są zmuszeni na patrzenie na stertę butów i kurtek. U Ciebie po wejściu do domu widać całe wnętrze.
>  Może w okresie świątecznym widać dużą, piękną choinkę w salonie? Może jakieś obrazy na ścianach czy zdjęcia? Obojętne co jest w oddali w salonie będzie lepsze niż wiatrołap 
> Poza tym masz piękną podłogę. To, że jest jednolita na całej powierzchni też zwiększa tą przestrzeń wizualnie. 
> Wrzucę plan mojego parteru po zmianach. Między innymi zlikwidowałam wiatrołap oczywiście  Oraz zdjęcie kominka jaki planuję i drzwi wejściowych, które będzie widać siedząc na sofie w salonie 
> Zaraz za wejściem po lewej stronie będzie duża szafa na kurtki, buty itd. a trochę dalej po prawej druga szafa na torebki,czapki, rękawiczki i inne pierdoły  Nawet jak będą za wejściem porozrzucane buty, to nikt ich nie zauważy, bo będą ładniejsze miejsca, na które zwróci się uwagę


Ja taki wiatrołap też bym zlikwidował. Niecałe 2m2 to pomyłka.

----------


## Stanowska

> Ja taki wiatrołap też bym zlikwidował. Niecałe 2m2 to pomyłka.


Heh... dla mnie większą pomyłką są schody w połączeniu z salonem i przechodnią kuchnią, gdzie każdy, kto wejdzie do domu, widzi cały parter jak na dłoni - zero intymności w kuchni, zero w salonie. Nie mogłabym tak kuchcić, ani odpocząć na narożniku w salonie oglądając TV, kiedy ruch taki, jak na ruchomych schodach w galerii.
A potem dzieci będą miały dziewczyny/chłopaków i zawsze: - Dobry wieczór/dobranoc Pani Stanowska - jebca można dostać...

----------


## surgi22

Też jestem zdania że całkowicie otwarte przestrzenie - połączenie wiatrołapu, salonu, jadalni i kuchni jest mało komfortowe, ale rozumiem - gusta są różne i metraż czasem ogranicza.

----------


## Bracianka

A mnie się wejście u Liwko podoba, choć ja u siebie wiatrołap mieć muszę. Jedyne co bym zmieniła, to wstawiłabym wielką szafę, żeby te kurtki i buty pochować, bo nawet jakbym je z jednego miejsca widziała, to już bym szału dostawała, tak mam i koniec. Poza tym dla mnie trochę szkoda tak piękne drzwi zakrywać kominkiem...

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale za kominkiem to są chyba schody ? gdzie Ty tam drzwi widzisz ?

----------


## pinokio_a

> Heh... dla mnie większą pomyłką są schody w połączeniu z salonem i przechodnią kuchnią, gdzie każdy, kto wejdzie do domu, widzi cały parter jak na dłoni - zero intymności w kuchni, zero w salonie. Nie mogłabym tak kuchcić, ani odpocząć na narożniku w salonie oglądając TV, kiedy ruch taki, jak na ruchomych schodach w galerii.
> A potem dzieci będą miały dziewczyny/chłopaków i zawsze: - Dobry wieczór/dobranoc Pani Stanowska - jebca można dostać...


naprawdę? dla mnie to właśnie jest najfajniejsze. Bardzo lubię jak ktoś przychodzi do domu. Do mnie czy do moich dzieci. Taki otwarty dom jest super. Może dlatego,że u mnie w rodzinie zawsze było dużo dzieci, ludzi  :smile:  Jak się spotykamy rodzinnie to tak ok 20 osób  :smile:  Wtedy tylko otwarta przestrzeń zdaje egzamin. Wszyscy się widzimy i słyszymy. Brat, mąż i szwagier w kuchni, ja z siostrą i bratową w salonie pijące piwko, a dzieciaki biegające wszędzie  :smile:  super
jest oczywiście odwrotnie ale też fajnie  :smile: 
pozdrawiam,
p.s.
intymność będę potrzebowała gdzieś ok dziewięćdziesiątki  :smile:  a może i później  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Surgi, mnie się akurat bardziej w oczy rzucają drzwi wejściowe, niż ten kawalątek schodów (akurat nie w moim typie, więc pominęłam w komentarzu).

----------


## enedue

Wiecie co, słyszę dokładnie wszystko i czuję też  :smile:  większość cennych perfum dam wywołuje we mnie odruchy wymiotne, podobnie jak każdy dezodorant kwiatowy czy inny zapachowy, zapach kanapy gospodarza może mnie wysłać do domu w przyśpieszonym tempie, większość uznanych dań jest dla mnie raczej obrzydliwa niż zachęcająca, coś jak trwałe pierwsze miesiące ciąży  :smile:   ale przysięgam, w całym moim życiu śmierdzące na odległość buty zdarzyły mi się raz.  :Confused:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> większość cennych perfum dam wywołuje we mnie odruchy wymiotne


Mam tak samo  :roll eyes: 




> ale przysięgam, w całym moim życiu śmierdzące na odległość buty zdarzyły mi się raz.


I znowu się zgadzam.
Mam wiatrołap, z którego jestem bardzo zadowolona (zwłaszcza po ostatnich wichurach), w którym nie śmierdzi butami. W moim domu w butach się nie chodzi i nigdy nie miałam przypadku "śmierdzących butów". 
Ale jak ktoś wcześniej napisał - to raczej kwestia higieny a nie wiatrołapu.

----------


## Stanowska

> naprawdę? dla mnie to właśnie jest najfajniejsze. Bardzo lubię jak ktoś przychodzi do domu. Do mnie czy do moich dzieci. Taki otwarty dom jest super. Może dlatego,że u mnie w rodzinie zawsze było dużo dzieci, ludzi  Wtedy tylko otwarta przestrzeń zdaje egzamin. Wszyscy się widzimy i słyszymy. Brat, mąż i szwagier w kuchni, ja z siostrą i bratową w salonie pijące piwko, a dzieciaki biegające wszędzie


Heh, widocznie ja jestem jakaś aspołeczna  :roll eyes: 
Nie wyobrażam sobie leżeć, często niekompletnie ubrana na narożniku w salonie (bo wtedy naprawdę odpoczywam) i mieć pod ręką kieckę, bo a nuż widelec ktoś ze znajomych zapuka, albo sobie po prostu drzwi otworzy z wejściem na salon - w końcu to "otwarty dom"  :smile: 
Ale spoko, rozumiem, że ktoś może być dużo bardziej otwarty na świat i pewnie jest bardziej szczęśliwy ode mnie. Ja niestety taka nie jestem i bardzo cenię sobie prywatność, możliwość odpoczynku. Po to m.in. ten dom mam, tak zrobiony żeby nikt na samym wejściu nie zaglądał tam, gdzie sobie tego nie życzę - czyli do garów i do wypoczynku w salonie.
A imprezę też można zrobić i to całkiem udaną, bez latania w kółko Macieju po chałupie. Dzieci na górę marsz, dorośli na dole - wtedy najlepsze imprezy są  :Evil:  If You know, what i mean  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> i nigdy nie miałam przypadku "śmierdzących butów". 
> Ale jak ktoś wcześniej napisał - to raczej kwestia higieny a nie wiatrołapu.


I kwestia, jaką ma się rodzinę. Wiele osób z mojej i męża rodziny mieszka na wsi i uwierz mi, że nie każdy zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że mu skarpety capią - ich węch nie wychwyca pewnych "zapachów". Znajomych sobie możesz wybrać, a rodzinę musisz ugościć. Niektórym to by się przydał taki brodzik z wodą, jak to przed wejściem na basen jest - o tak!

----------


## ogrodolandia

Bardzo przydatna rzecz. W wiatrołapie zostaje zimno, (taka ... bańka powietrzna się tworzy), cały piasek i brud z podwórka. Można w nim zrobić wieszaki na ubrania, szafki na buty.

----------


## Liwko

> A wiszące w salonie kurtki, śmierdzące buty gości, czy kominek, wyglądający jak reaktor atomowy + szczelina pod schodami dla chomików tylko to potwierdza, że nie ma co się upierać przy jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniu.


A gdzie ty widzisz wiszące kurtki w salonie??? A gdzie ty widzisz śmierdzące buty??? Kominek jak reaktor?  :big grin:  Może to kwestia perspektywy, no i gustu, którego zapewne nie masz  :tongue: 
Szczelina pod schodami? Mnie nie przeszkadza, masz z nią jakiś problem?  :tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> A mnie się wejście u Liwko podoba, choć ja u siebie wiatrołap mieć muszę. Jedyne co bym zmieniła, to wstawiłabym wielką szafę, żeby te kurtki i buty pochować, bo nawet jakbym je z jednego miejsca widziała, to już bym szału dostawała, tak mam i koniec. Poza tym dla mnie trochę szkoda tak piękne drzwi zakrywać kominkiem...


Dzięki. A odnośnie wieszaka na kurtki. Jest to taki podręczny wieszak stojący koło drzwi i łazienki. Absolutnie nie widać go z salonu gdzie się siedzi. Reszta kurtek znajduje się albo w szafach, albo w tej wnęce na buty.

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze jedno.
Co wy macie z tymi śmierdzącymi butami? Nie wiem, albo u mnie wentylacja działa dobrze, albo nikt z moich znajomych nie kupuje u chińczyka. Po prostu nie ma u nas tematu śmierdzących butów.  :yes:

----------


## Stanowska

> A gdzie ty widzisz wiszące kurtki w salonie???


Widzę z miejsca. z którego zrobione zostało zdjęcie - podejrzewam, że to widok z salonu.




> A gdzie ty widzisz śmierdzące buty???


Nie widzę, ale czuję, że prędzej, czy później (oby później) będziesz miał takiego gościa, który zamiast zostawić buty w wiatrołapie, zdejmie je w twoim domu. Ale to akurat najmniejszy problem  :smile: 




> Kominek jak reaktor?  Może to kwestia perspektywy, no i gustu, którego zapewne nie masz


Może i kwestia perspektywy, ale TOTO



 w połączeniu z tym lichtarzem oraz ze zdjęciami bliskich, wygląda jak piec w krematorium - na mój spaczony gust, to jeszcze urny tam brakuje... 




> Szczelina pod schodami? Mnie nie przeszkadza, masz z nią jakiś problem?


Nie mam problemu, bo to twoja szczelina. Mi by przeszkadzała, jeżeli chodzi o estetykę, ale ja to totalne bezguście jestem...

----------


## Liwko

> ...ale ja to totalne bezguście jestem...


Nareszcie w czymś się zgadzamy  :smile: 

A ty czym możesz się pochwalić, chętnie pokpię z twojego wnętrza  :yes:

----------


## Stanowska

> A ty czym możesz się pochwalić, chętnie pokpię z twojego wnętrza


Niestety nie mam się czym chwalić  :sad: 
Ja mam tylko średniej wielkości wiatrołap, z miejscem na buty i kurtki.
Do tego schody bez dziur dla chomików, ulokowane w komunikacji tak, aby dziewczyny moich synów mogły bez skrępowania wejść sobie na górę, nie zaglądając nam do salonu - polecam! Docenisz to dopiero, jak będziesz miał kilkunastoletnie dzieci. Twoje dzieci będą ci wdzięczne za takie rozwiązanie, a i ty sam w pewnym momencie będziesz miał dosyć ciągłego ruchu na schodach, jak już będziesz miał 40+   :yes:   Zapewniam cię, że życie "po czterdziestce" nie wygląda tak, jak w serialu Rodzinka.pl
Co do kominka, to również nie mam się czym pochwalić, bo takowego nie posiadam ze względów praktycznych (popiół/syf w salonie), który po paru latach odpalany jest często dla gości - sztuka dla samej sztuki. I nawet płaszcz wodny tu nie pomoże.
Aczkolwiek, gdybym już chciała ten kominek, to na pewno nie taki:



bo ten twój wygląda, niestety, podobnie.

Także, jak sam widzisz, nie chwalę się, bo nie mam czym. Ot, zbudowałam taki prosty tani dom, że wstyd zdjęcia wrzucać, no  :bash: 

Aha - zbudowałam swój dom na podstawie doświadczeń w wątku "Czego w urządzaniu domu nie zrobilibyście ponownie?" i jestem bardzo zadowolona i wdzięczna ludziom z forum za ten wątek  :smile:

----------


## herakles

> Niestety nie mam się czym chwalić 
> Ja mam tylko średniej wielkości wiatrołap, z miejscem na buty i kurtki.
> Do tego schody bez dziur dla chomików, ulokowane w komunikacji tak, aby dziewczyny moich synów mogły bez skrępowania wejść sobie na górę, nie zaglądając nam do salonu - polecam! Docenisz to dopiero, jak będziesz miał kilkunastoletnie dzieci. Twoje dzieci będą ci wdzięczne za takie rozwiązanie, a i ty sam w pewnym momencie będziesz miał dosyć ciągłego ruchu na schodach, jak już będziesz miał 40+    Zapewniam cię, że życie "po czterdziestce" nie wygląda tak, jak w serialu Rodzinka.pl
> Co do kominka, to również nie mam się czym pochwalić, bo takowego nie posiadam ze względów praktycznych (popiół/syf w salonie), który po paru latach odpalany jest często dla gości - sztuka dla samej sztuki. I nawet płaszcz wodny tu nie pomoże.
> Aczkolwiek, gdybym już chciała ten kominek, to na pewno nie taki:
> 
> 
> 
> bo ten twój wygląda, niestety, podobnie.
> ...


Z osobistych doświadczeń wiem, że część młodzieży wstydzi się przed rodzicami swojej grupy rówieśniczej, a część nie. Wynika to z kontaktu jaki ma tata czy mama ze swoim dzieckiem. Jeżeli kontaktu brak to jest i wstyd proste. Piszą o tym też w niektórych podręcznikach.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Z osobistych doświadczeń wiem, że część młodzieży wstydzi się przed rodzicami swojej grupy rówieśniczej, a część nie. Wynika to z kontaktu jaki ma tata czy mama ze swoim dzieckiem. Jeżeli kontaktu brak to jest i wstyd proste. Piszą o tym też w niektórych podręcznikach.


Czyli, że niby u Ciebie kontaktu z dzieckiem brak ? 
Podsumowując: brak wiatrołapu przy wyeksponowanych schodach usytuowanych centralnie pozwoli nam określić czy nasz kontakt z dzieckiem występuje.  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Nie chodzi o nasze dziecko, tylko o tę drugą połówkę, które nasze dziecko zaprasza do nas do domu, a konkretnie do swojego pokoju, który z reguły mieści się na poddaszu.
Zarówno zaproszony kawaler, a tym bardziej panna, mogą się czuć niezręcznie, kiedy ZAWSZE wchodząc, czy wychodząc wieczorem, chcąc nie chcąc MUSZĄ kątem oka widzieć przyszłych teściów w salonie. Teściowa leży na kanapie w rajstopach, czy bez, teść w gaciach po salonie chodzi i teraz pytanie:
powiedzieć dobranoc, czy wzrok w podłogę i udawać, że się nic nie widzi?
To nie jest dobre rozwiązanie dla żadnej ze stron, bo i jedni, i drudzy potrzebują trochę prywatności.
Projektując dom, warto zwrócić uwagę na wszelakie szczegóły. Tym bardziej, jeżeli to ma być dom wielopokoleniowy i któreś z naszych dzieci postanowi zostać z drugą połową i z wnukami na stałe. Wtedy schody z widokiem na salon, to jest istny koszmar dla wszystkich domowników.

----------


## Liwko

No to teraz mi powiedz, gdzie ty u mnie widzisz schody z widokiem na salon?  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Liwko, wystarczy widok z salonu na schody i na drzwi wejściowo/wyjściowe.

Zaraz pewnie napiszesz, że tam, skąd robiłeś zdjęcie, to nie salon (?)

----------


## herakles

> Teściowa leży na kanapie w rajstopach, czy bez, teść w gaciach po salonie chodzi.


Ja bym takim teściom cyknął fotkę!

Ale tak na poważnie, takiej wiochy się dzieciakowi nie robi, bo to jest człowiek który żyje z nami i oczekuje od nas szacunku, a paradowanie chłopakowi przy dziewczynie czy dziewczynie przy chłopaku w samych gaciach to zniewaga straszna. Ja zakładam spodnie jak się spodziewam gości, a jak ktoś puka do drzwi to lecę je wdziać. Gość mojego dziecka jest tez moim gościem i to że nie siedzi ze mną na kanapie nie znaczy że go nie ma.

Widzisz to inna czułość społeczno-emocjonalna, nie pojmiesz tego.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, wystarczy widok z salonu na schody i na drzwi wejściowo/wyjściowe.
> 
> Zaraz pewnie napiszesz, że tam, skąd robiłeś zdjęcie, to nie salon (?)


Obejrzałaś zdjęcia??? Tam skąd robiłem zdjęcie stoi TV. To jest ta strona salonu, w której nigdy się nie siedzi i nie przebywa. Masz z tm jakiś problem widzę.

----------


## surgi22

Liwko - Tobie ma się podobać nie kol. Stanowskiej.  :bye:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko - Tobie ma się podobać nie kol. Stanowskiej.


Dzięki Bogu że nie ułożyłem sobie z nią życia   :big grin:

----------


## noc

Cytat Napisał surgi22 Zobacz post
Liwko - Tobie ma się podobać nie kol. Stanowskiej.
Dzięki Bogu że nie ułożyłem sobie z nią życia 

Pomyślałem dokładnie tak samo!

----------


## Elfir

herakles - dom jest dla domowników nie dla gości. Jeśli ktoś latem ma ochotę siedzieć z piwkiem w gaciach, to trudno by za każdym razem zakładał spodnie, bo kręcą się w okolicy kumple pociech. 
No, chyba, że ma przechodni salon i musi się ubrać, bo robiłby wiochę.
Ale jak salon jest odseparowany od schodów to nikt nikomu nie przeszkadza. To się nazywa wygoda i komfort mieszkania - każdy ma swoją przestrzeń i robi to, na co ma ochotę.

----------


## szybkaosa

> herakles - dom jest dla domowników nie dla gości. Jeśli ktoś latem ma ochotę siedzieć z piwkiem w gaciach, to trudno by za każdym razem zakładał spodnie, bo kręcą się w okolicy kumple pociech. 
> No, chyba, że ma przechodni salon i musi się ubrać, bo robiłby wiochę.
> Ale jak salon jest odseparowany od schodów to nikt nikomu nie przeszkadza. To się nazywa wygoda i komfort mieszkania - każdy ma swoją przestrzeń i robi to, na co ma ochotę.


Otwarte, centralnie umieszczone schody na czas wizyty kolegów i koleżanek pociech należy odseparować za pomocą kwiecistej kotary.  :smile: 

Ale te dywagacje nie tu tylko bardziej w temacie: Schody otwarte czy wydzielone.

----------


## Zielony ogród

mam mały dom, a w nim mały wiatrołap. wolałabym duży wiatrołap, to oczywiste, taki ogromny z okrągłym stołem z kwiatami na środku, serio. 


ale wiem, że mnie nie stać na tyle dodatkowych metrów więc mam wiatrołap około 4 m2. nie jest elegancki, ale jest bardzo potrzebny w codziennym życiu. zimą temperatura w nim jest o około 4 stopnie niższa niż w reszcie domu (18-19 st).dwie pary drzwi są niezbędne, aby nie wychładzać domu (powstaje śluza). latem nie jest to potrzebne, więc drzwi są otwarte na stałe. są wieszaki na co dzień raczej puste (mamy szafę w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym obok), ale dla gości niezbędne, nie chciałabym oglądać płaszczy i butów gości siedząc w salonie (wrażenie bałaganu).

myślę, że podstawową funkcją wiatrołapu jest właśnie łapanie wiatru, czyli funkcja śluzy - jeżeli ktoś dba o energooszczędność to jest to raczej ważne. no i drzwi wejściowe nigdy nie będą tak ciepłe jak ściana, więc oszczędności na ogrzewaniu są na pewno. 

co do czystości, piachu itp. - to chyba nie jest kwestia wiatrołapu, tylko przebiegu tzw. dróg czystych i brudnych w domu. jeżeli obok wejścia do domu nie ma drzwi do innych pomieszczeń, to nikt w ten piach nie wdepnie i nie zaniesie go dalej. jeżeli z wiatrołapu będzie również wejście do np. łazienki gościnnej, to piach z wiatrołapu i tak się tam znajdzie.

----------


## Amelia 2

i stworzyły się 2 obozy: damski i męski :big grin: 
panie jako osoby praktyczne i bardziej wrażliwe na estetykę wyrażają i uzasadniają swoje odczucia
panowie - jak zwykle,  nie znosząc krytyki zaczynają pokazywać swój brak kultury i obrażać rozmówczynie....
pokazując swoje wnętrza trzeba liczyć się z tym że nie wszyscy muszą  piać z zachwytu   :wink: 

*Liwko * do *Stanowska   * 


> Może to kwestia ... gustu, którego zapewne nie masz





> Dzięki Bogu że nie ułożyłem sobie z nią życia


i Twoja strata bo widać z wypowiedzi ze to rozsądna kobieta :roll eyes: 

*herakles* do *Stanowska
*



> Widzisz to inna czułość społeczno-emocjonalna, nie pojmiesz tego.

----------


## Liwko

> panowie - jak zwykle,  nie znosząc krytyki zaczynają pokazywać swój brak kultury i obrażać rozmówczynie....


tiaaa...




> Liwko, wybacz, ale ten "kominek" wygląda jak jakiś reaktor! 
> Co jak co, ale poczucia estetyki to tu nie widać... taki nowoczesny piec kaflowy w salonie, węglem palony...
> Jest węgielnica (po lewej), tylko łopaty brakuje

----------


## Stanowska

> Obejrzałaś zdjęcia??? Tam skąd robiłem zdjęcie stoi TV. To jest ta strona salonu, w której nigdy się nie siedzi i nie przebywa. Masz z tm jakiś problem widzę.


Ano toby troszkę wyjaśniało. Ino tak, czy siak, kąt widzenia z wejścia na schody na salon oceniam na jakieś 45 stopni, także niewiele to zmienia, no chyba, że się w rogu zaszyjesz.
Z pomocą przychodzi ten piec krematoryjny - teraz już wiem, w jakim celu on tam stoi  :yes: 
Taki żarcik, rzecz jasna  :wink: 




> dom jest dla domowników nie dla gości. Jeśli ktoś latem ma ochotę siedzieć z piwkiem w gaciach, to trudno by za każdym razem zakładał spodnie, bo kręcą się w okolicy kumple pociech. 
> No, chyba, że ma przechodni salon i musi się ubrać, bo robiłby wiochę.
> Ale jak salon jest odseparowany od schodów to nikt nikomu nie przeszkadza. To się nazywa wygoda i komfort mieszkania - każdy ma swoją przestrzeń i robi to, na co ma ochotę.


O TO TO! W końcu jakiś głos zdrowego rozsądku!
I tak jak myślałam - kobieta to napisała.  :smile: 




> Ale tak na poważnie, takiej wiochy się dzieciakowi nie robi, bo to jest człowiek który żyje z nami i oczekuje od nas szacunku, a paradowanie chłopakowi przy dziewczynie czy dziewczynie przy chłopaku w samych gaciach to zniewaga straszna.


Toteż właśnie o tym mowa, że aby przyszła synowa nie musiała oglądać twoich jajec, to powinieneś mieć oddzielony salon od schodów. Wtedy ani twoje dziecko, ani jego dziewczyna, a przede wszystkim Ty sam, nie będziesz musiał żyć w ciągłym stresie  :mad:  
Widzisz? Taki szczegół na etapie projektowania, a unikniesz tej "strasznej zniewagi"  :eek: 




> Ja zakładam spodnie jak się spodziewam gości, a jak ktoś puka do drzwi to lecę je wdziać.


A w dzień, w którym ksiądz po kolędzie chodzi, to już musisz mieć niezłego stresa - nie wiadomo, kiedy zapuka, istny koszmar!  :Evil:  [/quote]




> Widzisz to inna czułość społeczno-emocjonalna, nie pojmiesz tego.


Spoko, ja tam jestem wyluzowana, jak Liwko we własnym awatarze. Nawet jak mnie ksiądz, czy przyszła synowa zobaczy w rajstopach, to nie uważam tego za straszną zniewagę. 
Mój dom - moje zasady - i tęgo będę się trzymała  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Taki żarcik, rzecz jasna


Nie dyskutujemy tu nad kształtem kominków tylko nad zasadnością posiadania wiatrołapu.

Liwko wrzucił swoje zdjęcia aby pokazać hol bez wiatrołapu, a nie by oceniać aranżację wnętrz.

To, co robisz jest niegrzeczne.

----------


## Stanowska

> Dzięki Bogu że nie ułożyłem sobie z nią życia





> i Twoja strata bo widać z wypowiedzi ze to rozsądna kobieta[FONT=Arial]


 :big grin:  :big grin: 

Oj, Amelia, bez przesady  :wink: 
Nie ma takiego słowa, jak "rozsądna". Jest - czepialska, wqurwiająca, totalne bezguście i brzydka.  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> Nie dyskutujemy tu nad kształtem kominków tylko nad zasadnością posiadania wiatrołapu.
> 
> Liwko wrzucił swoje zdjęcia aby pokazać hol bez wiatrołapu, a nie by oceniać aranżację wnętrz.
> 
> To, co robisz jest niegrzeczne.


Ale ten cały układ parteru jest, poniekąd, pochodną braku wiatrołapu.
Co do kominka masz rację. Spełnia swoją funkcję, aby nikt ze schodów na salon nie zaglądał, to już zostało wyjaśnione.

A że niegrzeczne? A jak Liwko krytykuje i wyjeżdża poza temat, to jest cacy? Przyszła kryska na matyska - tak działa prawo karmy.

----------


## noc

Nie pamiętam by Liwko czepiał się płci pięknej o zbudowane wiatrołapy! Raczej odwrotnie. Chyba że przeoczyłem, to przepraszam.
Poza tym wojenki to na priv. 
Tu o wiatrołapach. Każdy buduje jak mu pasuje. I dzielimy się doświadczeniami.
U mnie akurat wiatrołap jest. I sobie chwalę.
Jednak wyobrażam sobie dom bez wiatrołapu i myślę że tak też może być ok.

----------


## enedue

eee. nie toleruję chłopa w gaciach nigdzie poza sypialnią  :sad: 
Mąż w samych gaciach z piwem przed tv w salonie????  :bash:  libido w dół do poziomów energetycznych ciekłego azotu. 
Widzę od razu Fredka Kiepskiego, brrr. 

aha, i nie ze względu na cnotliwość i maniery  :smile:  tylko to takie nieestetyczne jest. Rozmamłane. Nieseksowne itd

----------


## noc

Cieszę się że takie kobiety, jak Elfir i enedue są w większości na FM, można podyskutować. 
Jednak ostatnio coraz częściej z usteczek, a raczej paluszków na klawiaturze zieje jad, agresja, nietolerancja, zarozumiałość. Im dłużej żyję, tym więcej dostrzegam w nich czegoś, czego bym nie chciał i nie spodziewał się. Żonę i przyjaciół można sobie wybrać, na FM trzeba wykazać się dużą tolerancją wobec "sympatycznych inaczej".
Ale to temat na inny dział lub inne forum.
U mnie wiatrołap ma ok. 8m2. Znalazło się miejsce na dużą szafę, oraz przestrzeń dla 3-5 osób. Do tego jest podłogówka i wyciąg WM. Zapewnia to przyzwoity komfort dla gości i gospodarzy.
 Uważam że bardzo mały wiatrołap nie ma sensu. Lepiej darować sobie wydzielanie klitki i przy drzwiach wejściowych wyznaczyć hol. To chyba lepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## Liwko

> U mnie wiatrołap ma ok. 8m2. Znalazło się miejsce na dużą szafę, oraz przestrzeń dla 3-5 osób. Do tego jest podłogówka i wyciąg WM. Zapewnia to przyzwoity komfort dla gości i gospodarzy.
>  Uważam że bardzo mały wiatrołap nie ma sensu. Lepiej darować sobie wydzielanie klitki i przy drzwiach wejściowych wyznaczyć hol. To chyba lepsze rozwiązanie.


I z tym się zgodzę. ( w swoim pierwszym poście to napisałem) Zamiast małego wiartołapu na zimę zakładałbym storę.

----------


## surgi22

Czyli można osiągnąć pewien konsensus - masz miejsce dajesz wygodny wiatrołap, miejsca brak - stora na zimę  :wiggle:

----------


## pawko_

Mój wiatrołap jest niewielki bo 4,5m2, ale gdyby nie ta szafa to nie wiem gdzie goście i my sami mielibyśmy zostawiać kurtki, buty itp. Spokojnie wejdą tu 3-4 osoby.

----------


## ana289

Mój jest jeszcze mniejszy :wink:  I prowadzi wprost do jadalni. No nie chciałabym story w jadalni - wolę drzwi. I nie wolę widzieć kurtek i butów :wink:

----------


## menchi

Hej, 

prośba o skomentowanie mojego wiatrołapu. Mamy go i tak już sporo przerobionego, ale zastanawiamy się gdzie ułożyć szafę wnękową i drzwi do garażu. Ważny jest schowek pod schodami.
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...543047cd9.html

Sugeruję aby drzwi do garażu umieść na przeciw drzwi do wejscia na hall domu. Wtedy szafę przesunać w stronę drzwi wejściowych domu, i mamy przestrzeń aby zrobić pod schodami skrytkę. 
Co o tym myślicie ? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

nie podoba mi się układ z dziwami od toalety na wprost salonu

----------


## Amelia 2

> nie podoba mi się układ z dziwami od toalety na wprost salonu





> Nie dyskutujemy tu nad kształtem kominków tylko nad zasadnością posiadania wiatrołapu.


 :big grin:  nie dyskutujemy tu nad układem pomieszczeń salon-toaleta tylko nad zasadnością posiadania wiatrołapu :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Amelio - autorka poprosiła o uwagi na temat swojego rzutu domu.

Liwko o uwagi nie prosił.

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie będzie i wiatrołap i hol bez wiatrołapu. Po prostu dwa wejścia do domu. Nie fanaberia a konieczność, bo odwracamy dom tarasem i większymi przeszkleniami na południe, czyli w stronę drogi. Czas pokaże czy to będzie miało sens  :roll eyes: 
Wiatrołap uważam za konieczny, w nim będzie skład okryć wierzchnich i butów naszych, goście mają chodzić w butach po domu (dywanów, chodników i wykładzin nie przewiduję). Z wiatrołapu też będzie wejście do pomieszczenia gospodarczego służącego jednocześnie za psią myjnio-noclegownię, umożliwi to wyczyszczenie sierściuchów zanim zostaną wpuszczone na salony  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

A ja tam swojego wolałem nauczyć  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

Super - za nauczenie wycierania łapek - szacun  :big grin:  Szkoda że wszystkich gości nie można tak nauczyć  :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

> Super - za nauczenie wycierania łapek - szacun  Szkoda że wszystkich gości nie można tak nauczyć


Kogo ty do siebie zapraszasz surgi?  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

Goście jak goście normalni- ale żaden z  moich gości z takim zapałem nie wycierał butów , nie wspominając o merdaniu ogonem  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Goście jak goście normalni- ale żaden z  moich gości z takim zapałem nie wycierał butów , nie wspominając o merdaniu ogonem


Znaczy dentysta jesteś skoro radości ze spotkania nie okazują  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

Aż tak źle nie jest  :cool:  OK starczy tego OT.

----------


## kanalia

ponieważ i mój projekt przewiduje wiatrołap mam już co do niego parę planów mnie lub bardziej realnych,a prawdę powiedziawszy to jest on i tak na większość tych planów ciągle za mały :sad:

----------


## Aga11*

Jestem za wiatrołapem. Z mojego punktu widzenia bardzo funkcjonalny no i jeszcze jedno fajne pomieszczenie do urządzenia. Mały czy duży może być w niektórych przypadkach cudowną wizytówką domu. Ważne pierwsze wrażenie :smile:

----------

